# 457 Visa timelines 2011



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I hope you're all having plenty of luck with getting your visa's and was wondering if anyone could help me find out how long 457's are taking at the moment?

I'm coming from England to Sydney and the company I have accepted a job with are pre-approved so I am hoping that will bring the timeline down a little. They're managing the entire process for me from Sydney and they've also told me it's very unlikely that I'll need to do a medical or get police checks done.

The paperwork was submitted on 08/01/2011. Any idea on how long I'm likely to be waiting? :confused2:


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

whalleyma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you're all having plenty of luck with getting your visa's and was wondering if anyone could help me find out how long 457's are taking at the moment?
> 
> ...


Hi There,

I am also waiting for my 457 to be approved and I actually lodged everything on the 24th Dec and my medical reports were received on the 30th.

I was told it was an average of 6 weeks but i am hoping it would be faster though. =/


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi There

I am also in the same situation. We applied from Ireland. We lodged our application on the 5/1/11

I have heard that the processing of each application is based on whether you are from a low risk country or high risk country- see the immigration website for these details. for low risk countries it is up to 2 months and for high risk it is 3 months provided no more information is required.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

princess1 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am also in the same situation. We applied from Ireland. We lodged our application on the 5/1/11
> 
> I have heard that the processing of each application is based on whether you are from a low risk country or high risk country- see the immigration website for these details. for low risk countries it is up to 2 months and for high risk it is 3 months provided no more information is required.


Hi Princess, 

I submitted mine on Dec 16th, on the 11th Jan it changed online to Application Processed further, I have spoke to my Migrant Agent and she said that a case officer has my file and will be looking at it shortly! Still not heard anything today. Getting frustrated now as my WHV is up 11th Feb!!! 

I'm in Sydney also from the UK, so I don't know why it is taking so long. I havent submitted medicals as my Migrant Agent said I didn't need them. 

Please let me know if you hear anything!  

Charlene


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

princess1 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am also in the same situation. We applied from Ireland. We lodged our application on the 5/1/11
> 
> I have heard that the processing of each application is based on whether you are from a low risk country or high risk country- see the immigration website for these details. for low risk countries it is up to 2 months and for high risk it is 3 months provided no more information is required.


I think there's a degree of 'pot luck' in it as well depending on who's actually processing it for you. The company / agent looking after mine said that she applied for one on the 30th November 2010 and it arrived on the 14th December 2010 whereas another on that required a full medical was applied for on the 14th November 2010 and still hasn't come through!

Fingers crossed for a 2 week turnaraound then but I won't be holding my breath!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> I think there's a degree of 'pot luck' in it as well depending on who's actually processing it for you. The company / agent looking after mine said that she applied for one on the 30th November 2010 and it arrived on the 14th December 2010 whereas another on that required a full medical was applied for on the 14th November 2010 and still hasn't come through!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a 2 week turnaraound then but I won't be holding my breath!


He Whally, 

Let me know when your's comes through, your in a similar situation to me.

Cheers!


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Princess,
> 
> I submitted mine on Dec 16th, on the 11th Jan it changed online to Application Processed further, I have spoke to my Migrant Agent and she said that a case officer has my file and will be looking at it shortly! Still not heard anything today. Getting frustrated now as my WHV is up 11th Feb!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Charlene

Have you spoken to your migrant agent about a bridging visa? this allows you to continue to work for up to 3months while you are waiting for your visa 457 to come through? might be worth mentioning to your case manager.

I am very hopeful for you and wish you the best of luck. 

Let me know how you continue to get on 

All the best


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi guys. Has anyone had any updates as yet?

I've been told that if your agent can be a bit pushy with the immi team it can help to get it seen and processed quicker. Any ideas if that's true or does that just annoy them?!?!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone had any updates as yet?
> 
> I've been told that if your agent can be a bit pushy with the immi team it can help to get it seen and processed quicker. Any ideas if that's true or does that just annoy them?!?!


Hi Whalley, 

i've just called immigration direct and they wont tell me anything! so frustrating, 

I emailed my agents and they said because it's January alot of immigration take extended leave. 

So still in the same position! how about you??

Charlene


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Whalley,
> 
> i've just called immigration direct and they wont tell me anything! so frustrating,
> 
> ...


Yep. No change here; still just says 'application recieved - processing commenced'. Soooooo frustrating!

I've been told that they're taking the 'worst case scenario' line at the moment as they're so busy and a lot of immigration officers are still on leave. I'm still being told 4-6 weeks from date of initial lodgement though so fingers crossed we won't be waiting that much longer.


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> Yep. No change here; still just says 'application recieved - processing commenced'. Soooooo frustrating!
> 
> I've been told that they're taking the 'worst case scenario' line at the moment as they're so busy and a lot of immigration officers are still on leave. I'm still being told 4-6 weeks from date of initial lodgement though so fingers crossed we won't be waiting that much longer.


Hi Charlene/ Whalley

Still no word either... it is defo so frustrating- hating the waiting:ranger:- by far the worst part

Let me know when you guys hear anything further


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Our application went in on Tuesday!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Guys and Girls, 

Any updates!! i'm going out of my mind! it's been 6 weeks from initial lodgement (5 weeks with xmas shutdown) and 3 weeks since it changed to application processed further, Immigration won't tell me anything when I call! Has anyone heard anything yet??

Thanks


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> Any updates!! i'm going out of my mind! it's been 6 weeks from initial lodgement (5 weeks with xmas shutdown) and 3 weeks since it changed to application processed further, Immigration won't tell me anything when I call! Has anyone heard anything yet??
> 
> Thanks


Nothing so far I'm afraid. Mine hasn't even got to the application processed further yet which I believe means I don't even have a CO assigned. Fingers crossed it happens soon though as I'm supposed to be quitting my current job next week!

Has anyone got any good news on visas??? Anyone had a 457 granted recently???


----------



## vi.kiran (Jan 8, 2011)

*457 Visa application lodged on 20th Dec 2010*

Hi Guys,

I am on the same boat as all of you, lodged the application on 20th Dec but only got a case officer assigned on 25th Jan. The case officer asked me for a form 1221 and it has bee submitted last Thursday.

The status still has not changed, my migration agent told me that the CO was on leave and has resumed work only today. I have crossed the 6 week mark and am really getting anxious at the moment.

Kiran


----------



## rmit4583 (Jan 30, 2011)

vi.kiran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on the same boat as all of you, lodged the application on 20th Dec but only got a case officer assigned on 25th Jan. The case officer asked me for a form 1221 and it has bee submitted last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Well, it seems to me that nothing has been changed since I left Australia in 2006.  I had the same probem in 2004. I waited almost eight weeks and got it. At that time I lodged my 457 application in Parramatta. Then I waited... waited..waited and waited. Luckily I was on my Bridging visa with a student visa work condition, so my employer gave me 50% of salary for the same hours of work as full time! (As a poor student, I had no choice.) What frustrated me most is that this CO hadn't had a look at my application at all (I had a strong feeling for this) and when I worked in the office after eight weeks and complaied, he gave me the visa. - When I came back home, I received email saying I was granted a 457 visa.


----------



## vi.kiran (Jan 8, 2011)

rmit4583 said:


> Well, it seems to me that nothing has been changed since I left Australia in 2006.  I had the same probem in 2004. I waited almost eight weeks and got it. At that time I lodged my 457 application in Parramatta. Then I waited... waited..waited and waited. Luckily I was on my Bridging visa with a student visa work condition, so my employer gave me 50% of salary for the same hours of work as full time! (As a poor student, I had no choice.) What frustrated me most is that this CO hadn't had a look at my application at all (I had a strong feeling for this) and when I worked in the office after eight weeks and complaied, he gave me the visa. - When I came back home, I received email saying I was granted a 457 visa.


The problem with asking the CO for an update is either it works for your good and he/she takes a look at the application or it might hit his/her ego and make he/she neglect your application.

Experienced agents know how and when they can speak to the CO and can help but even they admit that sometimes it backfires. Also if you have nominated an agent it is advised we don't speak to the CO directly.

Does anybody have an experience of how to take the process forward  ?

My Timelines are as below:

21/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced
21/12/2010 Application fee received
25/01/2011 Application being processed further


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

We are still waiting for our app to even move to application processed which is sooo frustrating

Our timelines are below:
5/1/11- Application received- processing commenced
5/1/11- Application fee received

From reading on everyone elses threads it seems that January has been a very slow week in immigration with a lot of CO on leave etc- lets hope for a _"quicker"_ February

Best of luck everyone and keep us all updated


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

16/12/10 Application Received, Payment Received
11/1/11 Application being processed further

Then nothing  I don't want to pester anybody and tempt fate, so hopefully we will hear something soon. 

Best of luck guys


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Same boat as many others, eEmployer sponsored 457.

Application lodged 31/1/11. Fee received. "Processing commenced"

Due to start work late March and shipping flights can't be booked until visa confirmed. Twitchy is not the word.


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi

I've also started the 457 process. Mine was submitted on 7 January 2011. The company that have offered me my new role are overseeing the process, so I'm unable to track.

My new company have said it'll take 4-6 weeks. This Friday will be our fourth week. It is pretty tough having your life in limbo!

We keep making lists to help prevent a last minute panic.

Anybody been granted their 457 this year and how long did it take?

Corina

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Corina said:


> Hi
> 
> I've also started the 457 process. Mine was submitted on 7 January 2011. The company that have offered me my new role are overseeing the process, so I'm unable to track.
> 
> ...


Hi Corina, 

I spoke to my agent and there is a 6-8 week back log in Sydney apparently. 

Mine was lodged Dec 16th, still waiting now! 

Good luck with yours, I think it depends entirely on how fast your CO is.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine too Corina, so I went to the website to see if I could find out from my passport number but you need the TRN number. There is a link you can click on for them to e-mail you your TRN number if you have lost it or didn't receive it. I tried it and it worked.

I've been checking all day and I am still at "Processing Commenced"!!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Mine too Corina, so I went to the website to see if I could find out from my passport number but you need the TRN number. There is a link you can click on for them to e-mail you your TRN number if you have lost it or didn't receive it. I tried it and it worked.
> 
> I've been checking all day and I am still at "Processing Commenced"!!


Thank you Curwen, that is really helpful. I will give this a try.

I hope we get some good news soon!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Corina said:


> Thank you Curwen, that is really helpful. I will give this a try.
> 
> I hope we get some good news soon!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


It worked! Thank you. I'm still at processing commenced too.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad it worked!

The only problem now (if you are anything like me), you'll become obsessed with checking all day only to be dissapointed!

I'm hoping the fast tracking team set up for the flood related positions might take some of the pressure from the pile we are sitting at the bottom of. Crossed fingers!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Glad it worked!
> 
> The only problem now (if you are anything like me), you'll become obsessed with checking all day only to be dissapointed!
> 
> I'm hoping the fast tracking team set up for the flood related positions might take some of the pressure from the pile we are sitting at the bottom of. Crossed fingers!


mine changed to processing commenced further 11th Feb! and i'm checking it 12 times a day! not good!


----------



## mrboliao (Jan 7, 2011)

This is mine...

18/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
18/01/2011 Application fee received 

19/01/2011 Information received 
27/01/2011 Health requirements finalised 
26/01/2011 Further medical results received	
24/01/2011 Further medical results received	
24/01/2011 Further medical results received	

I've no idea why the date order is as such... 

I actually submitted my docs to the agent back in Dec. I'm supposed to start work next week and now I've to delay everything... Really troublesome..

Strangely I've been told not to enter Australia as a tourist before my visa is approved. Anyone got any idea why?


----------



## anguschaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Curwen,

Is it possible to tell me what is link is for tracking the visa application process? My employer is also overseeing the process... Many Thanks for your help!

Angus


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Angus, this is the link I got from the automated reply:

Check the progress of an application

From this page, you can click on the specific type of 457 you are after (probably employer sponsored workers). Take it from there and you should recieve an e-mail with your TRN number - from there you'll need passport number and personal info (DoB etc) and that should do it!

Good luck.

Still no change on mine since earlier this morning. Getting sad when have your passport no. memorised!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> mine changed to processing commenced further 11th Feb! and i'm checking it 12 times a day! not good!


Congrats - can't wait to see that myself - oh how the smallest of things make us so happy!

Hope yours comes through soon.


----------



## anguschaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Curwen,
Many thanks for posting the link! Unfortunately I wont have my passport number until I get home after work!!! 
Angus


----------



## vi.kiran (Jan 8, 2011)

*VISA Approved*

Hi Guys,

I have finally received my approval email today from the agent, he has informed me that my application was lodged at the Sydney office and they have a backlog.

All you guys who have applied just now take a breather and stop mentally stressing yourself on the status screen. The agent also tole me that it is not advisable sending repeated mails as on numerous occasions it has backfired by decision getting delayed. But in my case the visa was granted within 2 days of call to the case officer. So honestly if the visa processing goes beyond a certain time limit only then its advisable to call the CO.

Wish you all the best with your applications lane:


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

vi.kiran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally received my approval email today from the agent, he has informed me that my application was lodged at the Sydney office and they have a backlog.
> 
> ...


That's great news! Congratulations. Hopefully the rest of us will follow soon.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just a quick question. I'm in the process of checking out getting a 457 visa and getting sponsorship to work in Adelaide. Well it's for my husband, me and 2 kids. I have contacted an agency in Oz who quoted AU$3,500.00 for visa and getting my hubby a job. How does this price sound to anyone who has used an agency. She said that after 3 months we could apply for permanency? 

Also, anyone is now living in Adelaide, I would really love to hear from you re, cost of living, how much would you need to earn per week to live comfortable, lifestyle etc. I'm slightly afraid as I come from the country where it is so quiet. I would be expecting a culture shock but I'm not afraid for me, it's more so for my kids (age 4 & 2)

Thanks.


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Fingers crossed these lazy Aussie CO's come back form their holidays soon (they must have had a month off with the Xmas break as well!) and get on with making us all much happier!

This is one of the most frustrating times of my life. My GF is waiting for me in Sydney and I can't even quit work here yet. I was supposed to be starting my new life in Sydney tomorrow and starting my new job on Monday.

Come on CO's - please ease all our pain! I'll even buy you a beer myself if you rush it through!!!

Get me on a lane: and make me


----------



## tonytraceybrady (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi I went to brisbane on the 457 visa it took about 5 months to complete. The 457 visa is very restrictive so if you want to have a second job u are unable to do so . You have to be there for 12 - 18 months before u can apply for PR which took me and my son 6 months to get . The cost of living is more there then in the uk however petrol is we cheap . I married a Aussie and we are now back in the uk heading to Saudi Arabia to work so if anyone knows the visa process for saudi that would be great ..


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Hi Angus, this is the link I got from the automated reply:
> 
> Check the progress of an application
> 
> ...


Curwen you made me giggle then as I have memorised my passport number too going on it constantly throughout the day! 

Lets hope we get some news soon. I spoke to my migration agent yesterday and she said because of the QLD floods the QLD office is shut resulting in all QLD applications being spread across the other offices resulting in a huge backlog.


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Curwen you made me giggle then as I have memorised my passport number too going on it constantly throughout the day!
> 
> Lets hope we get some news soon. I spoke to my migration agent yesterday and she said because of the QLD floods the QLD office is shut resulting in all QLD applications being spread across the other offices resulting in a huge backlog.


Hi Charlene. I kept checking it all day long too until I remembered that all day here in England is all night long in Australia and so there was absolutely no point! Now I'm just a morning and night time kind of guy!

Not good news for us if the floods and probably the cyclone are meaning further delays for the rest of us but I'm certainly not going to complain about that. I guess what they're facing right now, puts our stress into a little perspective doesn't it. Fingers crossed for everyone caught up in it and may you all get through it soon.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

vi.kiran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally received my approval email today from the agent, he has informed me that my application was lodged at the Sydney office and they have a backlog.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! can you please share your timeline???


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

vi.kiran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally received my approval email today from the agent, he has informed me that my application was lodged at the Sydney office and they have a backlog.
> 
> ...



Hi! Care to share your timeline?


----------



## vi.kiran (Jan 8, 2011)

*My Visa Timeline*



CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Congratulations! can you please share your timeline???


Timeline for my visa approval is as below, I am currently in India and the filing was done in OZ.

21/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced
21/12/2010 Application fee received
25/01/2011 Application being processed further 
01/02/2011 Applicant Approved


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My wife and me got our confirmation of lodgement from our agent on the 1st of Feb and was told:
_The processing of a visa application is currently taking approximately 4 weeks, however, please note that processing times will vary from case to case. _

Hope they can keep that timeline beacause we already have tickets for a flight on the 8th of March......


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers for the info Fjellsen - where are you heading? 

A 4-wk visa would suit me too (lodged 31/1) - Brisbane bound.


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Sydney is the place for us.

My wifes company are moving her to Sydney ( they have a compnay also in Australia) and have already moved a couple of people from UK and Sweden so I hope it works this time as well.

Cheers


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

vi.kiran said:


> Timeline for my visa approval is as below, I am currently in India and the filing was done in OZ.
> 
> 21/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced
> 21/12/2010 Application fee received
> ...



Thanks for the info!
mine is about the same

24/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced
24/12/2010 Application fee received
19/01/2011 Application being processed further 

I hope i hear something soon. i'm very anxious! i was told that my CO was on leave till the 10/01/2011 though! N i am melb bound!


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

mrboliao said:


> This is mine...
> 
> 18/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 18/01/2011 Application fee received
> ...


Which date did you have your medicals done if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All

Timelines below:
Evisa lodged: 5/1/11
Fee received: 5/1/11
Application processed further: 3/2/11
Information received: 3/2/11

Fsellen- anyone I have talked to in this forum there visas have taken longer than the 4 week mark and would be more 6/8 weeks- 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi princess1, my agent told me 6 weeks (Qld) - submitted 31/1 so sounds similar.

Crossed finger it is no longer.

Still processing commenced (I know there is no-one there at the mo but I still have to check!).


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Which date did you have your medicals done if you don't mind me asking?


My meds were received on the 28th of Dec n finalized on e 30th of Dec.

I'm actually doing a transfer of office n the AU office was expecting me first week of Feb but seeing how it's a slow progress everything has been pushed back.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

16/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced 
16/12/2010 Application fee received 
11/01/2011 Application being processed further 


Why is mine longer than everyone elses


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

My status has changed today to "process further". Suddenly quite scared and excited!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Theupperchase (Feb 4, 2011)

I put this post on another thread however just in case

Hi all. I thought I'd add to this forum chain as I've been taking an interest in how things are moving forward over the past couple of weeks. 

I've nothing really new to add other than perhaps reassurance (reaffirmation). 

My situation is 457 application and fee submitted 13/01/2011. I secured my job 1/12/2010. There was a slight delay in submitting my application due to sorting out medical insurance, which in my case is being provided as part of my package, coupled with the extended summer holiday break everyone takes in Oz. 

Saying that I actually negotiated the role back in September having decided to take voluntary redundancy from my previous role in August. So it's been a rocky (and long) journey. 

My application is thorugh E&Y in Sydney. I emailed them yesterday asking for an update having seen a lot written about early 2011 approval times and the variability/uncertainty in processing. 

The consistent message at present appears to be approvals (for Syndey at least) are taking 4-6 weeks. This is supported by E&Y seeing approvals for late December coming through now, as appears to be the case for several 457 applicants on various forums. 

So I'm expecting finalisation about the mid-20s of February at the latest. My application hasn't yet moved to the 'processing further' status, however once it does it should be a matter of days for finalisation; however I accpet that this may not be the case for everyone. 

The reason as to why approvals are taking longer (according to E&Y) is the number and volume received by the Sydney office over Christmas coupled with their handling of the overspill from Brisbane, given the horrific floods they've had there which closed down their office! 

I hope this helps. Although strangers on the forum we're all in the same boat. I understand (and live) the frustration on a daily basis, however when you're life is effectively on hold (and there's so much resting on it) you do get nervous! 

Also my understanding is that if there's no medical or criminal 'risk' associated with your application then you'll not be asked any further questions. Medically there's no need for an x-ray from low-risk countries unless you personally present a medical risk or have been in a 'high-risk' country for more than 3 months in the past three years (as asked on the application form). Xrays were required until recently (last year) however the application process changed. 

So fingers crossed and I'll post updates once I hear anything.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Corina said:


> My status has changed today to "process further". Suddenly quite scared and excited!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Nice one! Go Corina!


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Corina said:


> My status has changed today to "process further". Suddenly quite scared and excited!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Congratulations Corina! Hopefully only a few more days for you then. I can't wait for mine to say that!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there Upperchase - I'm E&Y too but Brisbane (probably being processed in Sydney). 

I've heard the same RE: convictions/meds. Hopefully it will a quick and smooth process for us all.


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for this. Helping me no end to stop the panicking and providing me with a lot of hope! Good luck everyone...!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> Thanks for this. Helping me no end to stop the panicking and providing me with a lot of hope! Good luck everyone...!


Shouldn't be too much longer for you, mine was submitted on the 7th. So hopefully yours will move on Monday/Tuesday.

Fingers crossed!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mrboliao (Jan 7, 2011)

mrboliao said:


> This is mine...
> 
> 18/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 18/01/2011 Application fee received
> ...


Just an update.. Mine got approved yesterday...


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all -we are waiting too! can any one tell me at which point can you see if the medicals have been finalised? Is it as soon as your lodge electronically or does it need to be picked up by a case officer first? Our medicals were done before the agent submitted the application. Thanks!


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

mrboliao said:


> Just an update.. Mine got approved yesterday...


Wow-that was fast-under 3 weeks? Which office was yours lodged at? Was the nomination already approved?

thanks and congratualtions-you must be so happy!


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

mrboliao said:


> Just an update.. Mine got approved yesterday...



Whao congrats that is way fast!
Can I know where are you headed to?


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

mrboliao said:


> Just an update.. Mine got approved yesterday...


Great news - contgrats - give the rest of us hope. Where you off?


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Corina said:


> My status has changed today to "process further". Suddenly quite scared and excited!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Hi Corina. Any further updates on yours?


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

mrboliao said:


> Just an update.. Mine got approved yesterday...


Congratulations! That's amazing news. When and where are you off to? Good luck with everything...


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

anyone else heard any good news?

I'm so anxious


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

sha said:


> anyone else heard any good news?
> 
> I'm so anxious


Hi Sha. This is what I got told overnight by the agency dealing with Sydney applications. Sorry it's not better news but hopefully not too disastrous for us all...
*
*
There has been a significant increase in 457 lodgments and DIAC are working to progressively meet their service standards (Processing timeframes : low risk ETA countries 8 weeks – high risk countries 12 weeks).
*
From Thursday 3 Feb 2011 sponsors intending to employ 457 workers in flood-affected areas of Queensland will be entitled to priority processing.* This will affect processing standards in other areas.
*


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

whalleyma said:


> Hi Sha. This is what I got told overnight by the agency dealing with Sydney applications. Sorry it's not better news but hopefully not too disastrous for us all...
> *
> *
> There has been a significant increase in 457 lodgments and DIAC are working to progressively meet their service standards (Processing timeframes : low risk ETA countries 8 weeks – high risk countries 12 weeks).
> ...


I guess we continue waiting 

I was on IMMI website (like i always do trying to will my visa progress to move) and found out that although i am headed to the Melbourne branch office, my visa might be processed in Sydney office cause that is where the main HQ for the company in Australia is. Is this true?

All the best peeps!


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Ours is still waiting for medicals to finalise..sent in three weeks ago-seems a long wait for medicals!


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Ours is still waiting for medicals to finalise..sent in three weeks ago-seems a long wait for medicals!


mine is already finalised. is there any other status after that?

i am always wondering if the next update i get would be the approval status cause my medical is finalised and the whole thing is processed further


----------



## archandan (Jan 28, 2011)

*e457 approved!!!*

:clap2: Finally my 457 application got approved!!!My timeline as follows:


i)Medical completed 23-Dec-10
ii) Application lodge 05-Jan-11
iii)Medical Finalized 05-Feb-11(there was some problem with on the reference #) iv)Further Information required (Form 1221) = 07-Feb-11
v) Form 1221 submitted = 08-Feb-11
vi) Visa Granted = 09-Feb-11


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Brilliant - another 457-er successful!

Where you heading?


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes i think you should soon-great news! How long did it take from when your medicals were received to finalised? Hope it comes through for you soon!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 8, 2010)

I am another one stalking the immi website. Mine goes:

13/1/11 Processing Commenced
13/1/11 Application Fee Received

We are coming up to 4 weeks so if other peoples are anything to go by we should be changing to processed further very soon.

We are off to Queensland


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> Hi Corina. Any further updates on yours?


Hi, sorry been offline for a few days.

Got a request for further information. My other half has to go for a chest x-ray. So we've booked it in for next Wednesday and advised my agent of the date.

Is it a good sign that the only extra information they've asked for is the chest x-ray? I hope so!

Getting pretty tense now!

Sounds like some of the other applications are progressing well. So there are some good signs as well as some delays.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

archandan said:


> :clap2: Finally my 457 application got approved!!!My timeline as follows:
> 
> i)Medical completed 23-Dec-10
> ii) Application lodge 05-Jan-11
> ...


Great news! The fun begins

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

Job offer accepted December 2010


Applied for 457 11th Jan 2011
Police Checks submitted 2nd & 4th Feb 2011
CO assigned 9th Feb 2011
Passports, Health insurance proof & marriage certificate scans sent 9th Feb 2011
Approved 10th Feb 2011

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

WorldOfDub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job offer accepted December 2010
> 
> ...



im jealous!!!!

COngrats!!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Corina said:


> Great news! The fun begins
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Great news Corina - good to see some movement!


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Yes i think you should soon-great news! How long did it take from when your medicals were received to finalised? Hope it comes through for you soon!



don't know if this is directed at me but my medical was received and finalised within 2 days...after that its just a slow slow crawl.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work Paul - where you heading - always good to know if the 457 piles are being processed at diferent rates!

My morning status check yielded no further information. Processing still commenced. MAybe better news when I check again in about 45 mins!!!


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone and congrats to everyone already got visas granted.

I´m still waiting and sent a mail to our agent asking about the possible backlog in Sydney and got the answer:
"At this stage, we are still looking at a processing time of 4-6 weeks." 

Might be good news for some and bad for other. I´m just passing the info I got.....

Just to wait.....


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm working on 6 as a worst do-able case so I'll take 4-6 at the moment!

Cheers for the info.


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Curwen said:


> I'm working on 6 as a worst do-able case so I'll take 4-6 at the moment!
> 
> Cheers for the info.


I've been told to look at 8 weeks and just think you're one of the lucky few if it comes sooner than that.

Fingers crossed I am lucky then as I quit my job yesterday!!!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoa, that would be less than ideal for me. 

I've also resigned, due to finish up on March 25th and start in Brisbane on 28th but it is all dependant on the visa and I can't book flights or confirm shipping until it comes through.

I suppose the best thing is not to stress it, it will come when it comes regardless of me stressing or not - probably still will tho and still checking DIAC website through the day even though I know they are all in bed!

Heres to rapid processing of our 457's!!


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

WorldOfDub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job offer accepted December 2010
> 
> ...


Good for you, well done. Can I ask out of curiosity, did you get your 457 visa directly to Australia immigration or through an agency. I notice that this type of visa is only a couple of hundred dollars through oz immi but a lot more if you go via an agency. But, I'm thinking, if you use an agency it's a faster turn around time as they are aware of all the legislation etc that goes with applying for visas?
Thanks, Nikki


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

NickiRose said:


> Good for you, well done. Can I ask out of curiosity, did you get your 457 visa directly to Australia immigration or through an agency. I notice that this type of visa is only a couple of hundred dollars through oz immi but a lot more if you go via an agency. But, I'm thinking, if you use an agency it's a faster turn around time as they are aware of all the legislation etc that goes with applying for visas?
> Thanks, Nikki


Hi,

I did it directly through the immi website. The information that I needed was:

Scan of passports for me/OH
Scan of Police check certificates for me/OH
Proof of relationship (marriage certificate)
Scan of letter of offer from employer
Proof of health cover (the insurer emailed me a pdf letter that I attached to the application)
Copy of my CV as evidence of skills

There wasn't really anything that seemed tricky & you can email documents to be attached to the application after you have lodged it.

End to end the process took 1 month, which was mostly waiting & then the application went from 'additional processing' to 'approved' in 24 hours.

Hope this helps,

Paul.


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

Curwen said:


> I'm working on 6 as a worst do-able case so I'll take 4-6 at the moment!
> 
> Cheers for the info.


Hi,

I'm heading for Sydney. I start the new job in 65 days time (not that I'm counting at all).

Most of the time in the month it took for my 457 to be approved was me waiting for the police checks to be done. We couldn't apply for them up front as we had to get new passports (mine due to expire & OH for the name change post wedding).

The application went from more info to approved really quickly.

Hope it kicks on for you soon,

Paul.


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Really assuring to hear some success stories  did everyone from the uk require to do medical and police checks? Worried they will slow everything down


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Really assuring to hear some success stories  did everyone from the uk require to do medical and police checks? Worried they will slow everything down


I wasn't asked for police checks. The only additional information they have asked for is that my other half has a chest x-ray. We've booked that in for Monday and they submit online.

I have everything crossed that once the chest x-ray is done we'll know in days whether we are off!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

That's ace news fingers crossed for you. If u don't mind me asking did your wife state something might be wrong with her chest or was it just a random ask? Where u moving too?


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> That's ace news fingers crossed for you. If u don't mind me asking did your wife state something might be wrong with her chest or was it just a random ask? Where u moving too?


My other half works as a health care assistant on a respiratory ward and therefore has exposure to TB. So I would imagine that's why they want the x-ray.

It should be fine. We're moving to Perth.

Just wasn't to know if we've got it so we can start booking everything!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I have just heard back my nomination is approved. 

How long does it usually take now for my approval??

Any info would be great, 

Thanks


----------



## ouseun (Aug 24, 2009)

*Long weekend*

On friday my e457 was like this

14/1/11 application recived
1/2/11 prossessing further

11/2/11 further information required 

after speaking to company the CO only wants info from the company so i been told i not long now
I am off to Emerald as soon as i get itlane: yes emerald qld hope not to washed out


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my god! Just checked the immi website and my visa has been approved!!!

It didn't even say 'processed further' just said 'applicant approved' at the bottom of the page and I nearly missed it completely! I can't believe it. So excited!

Now to remember everything I have to organise before I can get on that plane...

Fingers crossed everyone else's comes through sooner rather than later.


My timeline to give hope to everyone is as follows and I'm heading to Sydney:
17/01/11 - Application received - processing commencend
17/01/11 - Application fee received

14/02/11 - Applicant approved


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

whalleyma said:


> Oh my god! Just checked the immi website and my visa has been approved!!!
> 
> It didn't even say 'processed further' just said 'applicant approved' at the bottom of the page and I nearly missed it completely! I can't believe it. So excited!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Where are you headed?

Ta,

Paul.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

That is fab news - delighted for you! 

Twitchy bum time now - so much to do!!

Pretty quick result - another twinkle of light for the rest of the immi.com stalkers!

David.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 8, 2010)

Ours was updated today to show 14/2 processed further and they have asked for my husbands discharge letter as he used to be in the territorial army. The worst thing is it was so long ago that it has been filed in some dark store room and could take 28 days to get it! So close yet so far.


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Lexi said:


> Ours was updated today to show 14/2 processed further and they have asked for my husbands discharge letter as he used to be in the territorial army. The worst thing is it was so long ago that it has been filed in some dark store room and could take 28 days to get it! So close yet so far.


Oh poor you...we are still waiting to hear anything! Hope it comes quicker for you!


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck getting the letter - great news that things are finally starting to come out - there has been a flurry of 457 activity over the last few days. I'm following this thread and the simuilar one on PIO same as you Lexi!

David.


----------



## whalleyma (Jan 17, 2011)

WorldOfDub said:


> Congratulations! Where are you headed?
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

I'm off to Sydney. Has made the perfect Valentines gift for my OH who is in Sydney already!

Good luck getting yours soon.


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

whalleyma said:


> Oh my god! Just checked the immi website and my visa has been approved!!!
> 
> It didn't even say 'processed further' just said 'applicant approved' at the bottom of the page and I nearly missed it completely! I can't believe it. So excited!
> 
> ...


Great news! Congratulations, you must be really pleased.

I'll need to dust off my list if I can find it!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Just found out my case worker only works 15 hours per week! Hence the 2 month delay!!!! grrr

Hopefully will start moving now nomination has been approved


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Just found out my case worker only works 15 hours per week! Hence the 2 month delay!!!! grrr
> 
> Hopefully will start moving now nomination has been approved


Oh no...hopefully it will go fast now that the first step is done!!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Just found out my case worker only works 15 hours per week! Hence the 2 month delay!!!! grrr
> 
> Hopefully will start moving now nomination has been approved


Oh no! That must be so frustrating.

I've had a nightmare with the hospital my partner went to for a chest x-ray being awkward about submitting our results online. They're now sending by courier on Friday. 

Argh! Surely it's simpler to do online. Bad day today.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to you guys!

sigh i am still waiting for mine to move


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks everyone, fingers crossed they all start moving now. 

Will keep you posted


----------



## Lexi (Dec 8, 2010)

Just found out our case worker is on his holly's! And apparently it takes the army 20 days to send us a copy of my Husbands discharge papers. 

I think I might actually pop!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Lexi said:


> Just found out our case worker is on his holly's! And apparently it takes the army 20 days to send us a copy of my Husbands discharge papers.
> 
> I think I might actually pop!


aww at least you know why you've got a delay! Same boat as me! 

Keep us all updated x


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

did anyone submit the nomination at the same time as the visa application? how long from nomination approval to visa approval in general?


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

WorldOfDub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did it directly through the immi website. The information that I needed was:
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, I hope you don't mind one more question. With regards to employer sponsorship, did you have to get this yourself are are you moving over for a company you already work with? If you got sponsorship yourself without using an agency, how did you go about doing this? Thanks again and good luck. NickiRose


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

NickiRose said:


> Thanks Paul, I hope you don't mind one more question. With regards to employer sponsorship, did you have to get this yourself are are you moving over for a company you already work with? If you got sponsorship yourself without using an agency, how did you go about doing this? Thanks again and good luck. NickiRose


Hi,

I got offered a job & they said that they would sponsor the visa. I didn't use an agency.

The process was that they submitted the sponsorship & once there was a reference number for their application I could then submit my application.

I got the job through some contacts.

Hope this helps,

Paul.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

WorldOfDub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got offered a job & they said that they would sponsor the visa. I didn't use an agency.
> 
> ...


Thank Paul for that. Just trying to figure out how can we get over without having to spend a hugh amount in the process. I want to keep as much as we can for if/when we get there to help set us up. Take care.


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> did anyone submit the nomination at the same time as the visa application? how long from nomination approval to visa approval in general?


i submitted mine 2days after my HR told me they submitted my nomination n got a TFN number. we didnt wait for nomination approval.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> did anyone submit the nomination at the same time as the visa application? how long from nomination approval to visa approval in general?


Hi I did, 

Both where submitted December 16th, nomination was approved last Monday as my CO only works 15 hours per week!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine has moved again today. Medical results have been received - further processing. Nervous again!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice one Corina - good to see some movement. When did you apply?


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi All,

The processing time for a 457 visa depends on a number of variables:
- whether the application is complete (front loaded) or not;
- the centre of excellence where it is lodged (some being more in line with DIAC processing times others not so);
- whether the sponsorship, nomination, and application were lodged at the same time;
-whether the applications were lodged using DIACs electronic lodgement system or not;
-whether you are onshore or offshore and most importantly
-whether you are from a high risk or low risk country

The average processing time on DIAC's website only tells half (or rather 75%) of the story. So it cannot be relied upon.

Its best practice not to pester your case officer as it will not make them work faster.

Cheers,
Sam Hammadieh


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Nice one Corina - good to see some movement. When did you apply?


The application was submitted 7 Jan 2011, I was offered the job in November 2010 so it feels longer than it actually is.

So it's been just over 6 weeks now. We got the further information (chest x-ray) request after 4 weeks. So it's been fairly smooth from the DIAC, just the application being submitted and the hospital dragging their heels.

Any more updates for you David?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Still all quiet this end but tbh, not really expecting anything just yet - a mere 22 days for me. I'm hopeful there will be a bit of movement next week.

Hope yours gets a wriggle on - good lucj with it all. We could do with some more good reports on this thread (as Ausiebound said earlier) - it's been a bit quiet.

Maybe all the CO's have gone into hiding after our stalking!!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Still all quiet this end but tbh, not really expecting anything just yet - a mere 22 days for me. I'm hopeful there will be a bit of movement next week.
> 
> Hope yours gets a wriggle on - good lucj with it all. We could do with some more good reports on this thread (as Ausiebound said earlier) - it's been a bit quiet.
> 
> Maybe all the CO's have gone into hiding after our stalking!!


It was literally 4 weeks to the day that mine was assigned a case officer and the day after I was asked for my other half to have a chest x-ray.

So hopefully you'll have some movement next week!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

All crossed!

Agent advised that we'll not need any med's so I'm hoping it will go straight through.

You can guarantee I'll be posting as soon as I see movement!


----------



## itsme_rajee (Jan 2, 2011)

*My visa timelines*

Employer sponsored visa.
-> No PCC
-> No english test as the package is above that 85k limit

21-Jan-2011: Submission of visa application online
21-Jan-2011: Medical tests done
25-Jan-2011: Medical reports received in DIAC
21-Feb-2011: Visa approved

I really felt the anxiety in waiting; actually I have visa to almost many conutries in my past years - but this visa..hooo...haahhh..it is really a experience.(my company uses a reputed consultant to file the appln)

I will be flying soon to Australia with my family.

Final question: Do I have to stamp the visa mandatory in my passport before I book the tickets??


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

itsme_rajee said:


> Employer sponsored visa.
> -> No PCC
> -> No english test as the package is above that 85k limit
> 
> ...


I believe that the Visa is electronically linked to your passport. If you are transiting in a country that supports electronic visas you will not need the stamp.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## wheatley49 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an offer of employment in Melbourne to start on 14th March - My employers migration sols put in the visa app on the 7th Feb - I have chased him today for an update. Need to book flights and arrange export of houseware etc. Hopefully I will here soon.

So excited - Off to Melbourne to be near my son and his family

Chris


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

9 weeks and still waiting! Trust me to be assigned a CO that only works 15 hours per week


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> 9 weeks and still waiting! Trust me to be assigned a CO that only works 15 hours per week


i feel you. 

i work in a project based environment and i have been booked in MELB and the managers are all up in a panic cause i am still here in SG and without any sign of a visa still.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

sha said:


> i feel you.
> 
> i work in a project based environment and i have been booked in MELB and the managers are all up in a panic cause i am still here in SG and without any sign of a visa still.


I have my fingers crossed for you Sha, I hope they start to come through fast soon


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

*waiting for our 457 visa*



CharleneBLiverpool said:


> 9 weeks and still waiting! Trust me to be assigned a CO that only works 15 hours per week



Hi,

I have been following this forum for quite sometime now and have been observing the timelines for the 457 visa. Me and my husband sailing  in the same boat. My husband's company filed the nomination and 457 visa on 21st December 2010. Our medicals were finalised by 27th jan 2011. Later the nomination was approved on 5th feb. Now eagerly waiting for the visa approval.

The Christmas and new year vacation did slow down things. It has been 8 weeks for us now. Has been a long wait. Looking forward to get it ASAP. Good luck to all of you guys for getting the visa soon. Fingers crossed for all of us....

Please keep us informed about your timelines. That for sure helps.

thanks


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi All,

good forum !!!

My timelines below


14/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced
14/01/2011 Application fee received
21/01/2011 Health requirements finalised
21/01/2011 Further medical results received
31/01/2011 Application being processed further

dont really know whats happening 

Thanks


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

*Visa Granted!*

Visa granted this morning!! Applied 24/1 Yipee! Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!!


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats!!! Great to here that things are moving!
Good luck in Oz!


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

Fjellsen said:


> Congrats!!! Great to here that things are moving!
> Good luck in Oz!


Congrats, Aussiebound!
Which DIAC center did you apply?

My timelines -

28/1 Application Received - processing commenced
2/2 Application processed further
2/2 Health Requirements finalized
2/6 Form 1221 submitted

I am applying at DIAC Melbourne.

A question to all -
The e-status inquiry shows that my wife's health requirements are finalized on 2/2, but mine still show as 'health requirements outstanding'. Both of our medical results were sent over in the same Fedex package. My agent says that this is just an update error and if the CO needs anything, he or she will just ask for it ... and we haven't received any further requests.

Any thoughts?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Visa granted this morning!! Applied 24/1 Yipee! Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!!


Great news! Congratulations. Nice to see some movement.

Good luck.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

adi1980 said:


> Congrats, Aussiebound!
> Which DIAC center did you apply?
> 
> My timelines -
> ...


If you click on the 'health requirements outstanding' it gives you a few more details. If not and you don't hear anything further, I would chase your agent. They wil know when they should/shouldn't chase your case officer.

Other members of the forum also might know more or might have had a similar experience.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Visa granted this morning!! Applied 24/1 Yipee! Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!!


Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*457 reqmts*



vi.kiran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on the same boat as all of you, lodged the application on 20th Dec but only got a case officer assigned on 25th Jan. The case officer asked me for a form 1221 and it has bee submitted last Thursday.
> 
> ...


hi kiran 

for your 457 visa , did DIAC ask for PCC for india & each country you lived in for more than a year . also medicals & work experince ? my sponsor are lodging sponsorship and nomination via migration agent but its taking looong. do nominations for 457 be approved or its as stringent as for PR and GSM visas . 
also, work exp of last 3 jobs ( 5 years ) certficate frm my reporting line shud be enuf , rite ? sorry for these but needed to be ready


----------



## ausvet (Apr 5, 2009)

Could anyone applying for a 457 visa from a LR country advise that they don't need to do medicals just to give me peace of mind. We are not working in schools/health facility etc etc. Cheers.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

ausvet said:


> Could anyone applying for a 457 visa from a LR country advise that they don't need to do medicals just to give me peace of mind. We are not working in schools/health facility etc etc. Cheers.


we didn't but it also depends on personal medical history.


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

ausvet said:


> Could anyone applying for a 457 visa from a LR country advise that they don't need to do medicals just to give me peace of mind. We are not working in schools/health facility etc etc. Cheers.


You shouldn't have to. We did but only because my other half works in the NHS with exposure to TB.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## WorldOfDub (Nov 20, 2010)

ausvet said:


> Could anyone applying for a 457 visa from a LR country advise that they don't need to do medicals just to give me peace of mind. We are not working in schools/health facility etc etc. Cheers.


Hi,
I applied for 457 in jan. I'd never been anywhere with tb so no medical. 

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

WorldOfDub said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 457 in jan. I'd never been anywhere with tb so no medical.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


We have been told by our employers that if you are going for longer than a year up to 4 years you need a basic medical and due to increase in swine flu etc you also need a x ray. Can anyone else staying longer than a year from the uk confirm this?


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*We got approved*

Hi All

Am elated- we got approved friday the 25th Feb- just in time for my birthday

I wish you all the best with your visas- be patient and it will happen for you all too 

We leave for Perth in 10 Days!! lane:


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

Not even 4 weeks 

Our visa was granted 26th of February! We are so happy!!:clap2::clap2:

Next tuesday we are heading for Sydney!

Our timeline;

2011-02-01 Application received - processing commenced

2011-02-26 Applicant Approved Visa granted

Our agent was Fragomen and they did everything perfect!! They told us 4 weeks and it was 26 days. Good luck everyone and see you in Oz!

Cheers


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fjellsen said:


> Not even 4 weeks
> 
> Our visa was granted 26th of February! We are so happy!!:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS  :clap2:


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

princess1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am elated- we got approved friday the 25th Feb- just in time for my birthday
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2: See you in Oz!! :clap2::clap2:

Congratsssss!!


Cheers


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

Fjellsen and Princess1,

Congrats!!! Which DIAC office did u apply at??

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Fjellsen (Feb 3, 2011)

It was Sydney for me!


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

princess1 said:


> CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS  :clap2:


Hi,

How long are you going for and where did you process your application?


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

29th day for me. 

I've been "processing commenced" since 31/1 and fancy a change.


----------



## BrianL (Feb 24, 2011)

Fjellsen said:


> It was Sydney for me!


This is good news! Mine has gone into Sydney, submitted on 8 feb, and my employer is using Fragomen to make the application... although I guess it all depends on who it gets assigned to at the immigration office.... but fingers crossed! My new boss is in London and was just asking me when I would be coming over!!


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> 9 weeks and still waiting! Trust me to be assigned a CO that only works 15 hours per week


Hi Charlene, Did you hear anything? Well we also have been waiting since more than 9 weeks. Nomination was approved on 5th Feb. Waiting to hear the good news!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi All

My time line is:
10/02/11 processing commenced, fee received.

not heard anything since. 

i finished my job here today so hoping it isnt too long now.

we are heading to melbourne.


----------



## andkel (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

I will be going through the same process...I'm in Ireland and employer in Sydney taking care of. I have been told 3 months!!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

andkel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be going through the same process...I'm in Ireland and employer in Sydney taking care of. I have been told 3 months!!



I was told that from lodging my application on line it could take 2 weeks to 2 months. I was told that we should be allocated a case worker within 10 days but it has been 19 now and no change. Its sooo frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## wheatley49 (Feb 9, 2011)

yippee - visa approved this morning.

applied 7/2/2011
approved 1/3/2011

Off on 8th to Melbourne - Soooooo excited !!!!!! Best wishes to all still waiting, it will happen, be patient.

Best wishes Chris x


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

wheatley49 said:


> yippee - visa approved this morning.
> 
> applied 7/2/2011
> approved 1/3/2011
> ...


Congratulations Chris. We are going to melbourne too, well when our visa comes. did your status change throughout or did it just go from fee received to approved?

Jodi


----------



## wheatley49 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Congratulations Chris. We are going to melbourne too, well when our visa comes. did your status change throughout or did it just go from fee received to approved?
> 
> Hi Jodi
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexi (Dec 8, 2010)

Visa application processing - 13/1/11
Additional info requested - 14/2/11
Additional info received - 1/3/11
Visa Granted - 1/3/11
YEAH! Queensland here we come. Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Lexi.


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

ashastry said:


> Hi Charlene, Did you hear anything? Well we also have been waiting since more than 9 weeks. Nomination was approved on 5th Feb. Waiting to hear the good news!


Hi there,

No still no news. Spoke to Migration Agent yesterday and she has escalated it to CO's manager because it is taking so long.

If I dont hear anything today I need to wait until Monday as my CO does not work Thurs/fridays, not a happy bunny to say the least! 

Fingers crossed you dont have the same CO as me


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> good forum !!!
> 
> ...



Received approval today 2-March-2011 !!!!
Relieved


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this page with interest as I am waiting on a 457 visa to be granted.
I am currently in Australia as I came directly in mid-January on a tourist visa to secure employment and sponsorship. I accepted a position on January 28th 2011.

On 21/02/2011 I received an email with a screenshot of the application from the company.

*457 Business Nomination (Company application - Step 2)*
31/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced
31/01/2011 Application fee received

Once I received this email of the screenshot, I applied the following day for my visa application.

*457 Business Long Stay Primary (My application - Step 3)*
22/02/2011 Application received - processing commenced
22/02/2011 Application fee received
22/02/2011 Bridging visa granted

I included my Contract of Employment, Birth cert, certified copy of degree, letters confirming previous employment from former employers.

I did not include evidence of my medical cover. I will request this from my insurance provider in case it is requested.

Will I be required to undergo a test x-ray, bearing in mind I'm from Ireland? Or any other medicals?

I don't know which state office is dealing with my application and we are not using an agent. Is there anything to be gained from contacting the Immigration Department?

Any advice would be great? As I mentioned at the beginning of this post, I'm currently in Australia, and therefore not permitted to work. So I am hoping that the visa is granted quickly so that I can begin to start earning again. A 9 week processing time which I read someone else experienced would be disastrous for me.

I will post back my timelines when the visa is granted.

Thanks,
R


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

RayZor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading this page with interest as I am waiting on a 457 visa to be granted.
> I am currently in Australia as I came directly in mid-January on a tourist visa to secure employment and sponsorship. I accepted a position on January 28th 2011.
> ...


Hi,

that would be me with the 9 week waiting time! 

I didnt have to supply police checks or health checks, it solely depends on what occupation you are to be sponsored under, if your working with children or hospitals then you will probably need them, your not from a high risk country either which is another factor. 

From my experience it depends who your case is allocated to, you can't judge how long it will take to be approved because everyone is different. My case should of been pretty straight forward but becaus ethe CO only works 15 hours per week mine is delayed. My migrant agent has now escalated mone to a manager. 

I hope yours comes through quicker than mine!


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Charlene how long is your visa for?


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi,
> 
> that would be me with the 9 week waiting time!
> 
> ...



Hey!!!

I hope the visa comes across to you and us this week. Fingers crossed!!! I know how it feels to keep waiting for so long..9 weeks is definitely a long time...Our Company's migration agent has sent a reminder letter to the CO. Hopefully it should happen soon. Good luck to all of us!!! Cheers!!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Charlene how long is your visa for?


You mean my current visa or my 457? 

I was on a WHV for 1 year and am now on a bridging visa waiting for my 457 (4 years)


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

ashastry said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> I hope the visa comes across to you and us this week. Fingers crossed!!! I know how it feels to keep waiting for so long..9 weeks is definitely a long time...Our Company's migration agent has sent a reminder letter to the CO. Hopefully it should happen soon. Good luck to all of us!!! Cheers!!


Hi Ashatry,

The only days my CO works is Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday all for 5 hours!!!!! 

So won't hear anything this week unfortunately! Fingers crossed for next week though!


----------



## sha (Apr 23, 2010)

hey guys. i *FINALLY* got my visa approves yesterday!

*yay!


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

sha said:


> hey guys. i *FINALLY* got my visa approves yesterday!
> 
> *yay!



Congrats, Sha!

My 457 visa was approved yesterday as well. So looks like things are moving along ... the medical office in Sydney had somehow managed to misplace my medical files and hence there was a few days delay. They eventually found them and the visa was approved right away.

Applied - Jan 28
Processing commenced further - Feb 2
Approved - March 3

My best wishes to all waiting for approval!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations guys!!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Congratulations guys!!


Hi Charlene

Sosorry to hear about the nightmare you have had. How did you find out about who your case officer was etc?

Thanks

Jodi


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi All ... 

We are in the same situtation. I have a sponsor in Melbourne & they are going throught a very good Immigration Lawyer. Myself & my wife are moving from Ireland to Melbourne. 
Our immigration lawyer advised our paper work was submitted on the 18th February 2011. 
We were advised expected turn around time is 1 month, does this sound right? 

I am a plumber so therefore I have had to apply for a License with the Plumbing Commission Industry in Melbourne. I phoned them on Wednesday night this week and they advised me I have to have an interview! As I am in Ireland I can do this over the phone.. I was then advised there is a round of interviews next week and not again until the 8th April!! They are putting me on a cancellation list for next week so fingers crossed... I dont know why they did not advise this at the start... We have to keep ringing them and chasing them up on things..

The waiting part is killing us as we have being filling put documents etc since January this year. We cannot move on any further until we have Visa's!! i.e send our house hold bits to Melbourne, Rent out our House, etc.. 

Have any of you had your Visa's approved since your last posts here? 

All the best 

Paraic


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Just checked - the visa has landed!

Lodged 31/1/11 - approved 4/3/11. 32 days. What a relief - weight off. 

Off to confirm with employer (who won't know as they are in Oz and have finished for the w.e) so that we can get flights and shipping booked! 

You beauty!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Curwen said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Just checked - the visa has landed!
> 
> ...


Hi Curwen

Congratulations, where you heading? did your status change on line? did you have to do medicals? 

Thanks

Jodi


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Paraic said:


> Hi All ...
> 
> We are in the same situtation. I have a sponsor in Melbourne & they are going throught a very good Immigration Lawyer. Myself & my wife are moving from Ireland to Melbourne.
> Our immigration lawyer advised our paper work was submitted on the 18th February 2011.
> ...


Hi Paraic

We had similar difficulties i got offered my job on 22nd dec 2010. i then had to wait for refernces police checks and for my new employer to lodge the nomination application before i could even apply for mine. this was done on 10/02/11 and we are still waiting for this to be granted. We where told that it could be between 2 weeks and 8 weeks from this point so i put my notice in at work, put house up for rent and have got shipping etc in place for when it comes.

hope that helps

Jodi


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Jodi - Brissy bound. My status still says processing commenced and I looked at the page for a while because it didn't look quite right but the processign copmmenced bit is what I've been religeously checking - it wasn't after a good look I noticed that under each name it said "Applicant Approved". I clicked on the link there and it stated the limitations on my visa which are linked to by job and health cover (as expected).

We didn't need medicals - no job related stuff, health issues and from low risk country (I live in Glasgow!!).

I've not received any e-mail from DIAC or my agent - just been checking like the stalker I have become!



Jodi3009 said:


> Hi Curwen
> 
> Congratulations, where you heading? did your status change on line? did you have to do medicals?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Thanks Jodi - Brissy bound. My status still says processing commenced and I looked at the page for a while because it didn't look quite right but the processign copmmenced bit is what I've been religeously checking - it wasn't after a good look I noticed that under each name it said "Applicant Approved". I clicked on the link there and it stated the limitations on my visa which are linked to by job and health cover (as expected).
> 
> We didn't need medicals - no job related stuff, health issues and from low risk country (I live in Glasgow!!).
> 
> I've not received any e-mail from DIAC or my agent - just been checking like the stalker I have become!


Haha, Thanks, im going to double check mine now. (for the third time today.) 

Hope all goes well for you, good luck.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Jodi - you too - hope it comes through v soon!


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

adi1980 said:


> Congrats, Sha!
> 
> My 457 visa was approved yesterday as well. So looks like things are moving along ... the medical office in Sydney had somehow managed to misplace my medical files and hence there was a few days delay. They eventually found them and the visa was approved right away.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Could you please let me know when was your nomination approved? Did you apply for the visa after the nomination approval? 

Our company migration agents applied for the nomination and our visa at the same time, December 21st 2010. Our Nomination was approved on 5th feb 2011,now waiting for the visa approval.

I was wondering if the processing time of 4-8 weeks is after the nomination approval or the overall process. 

Guys if you all could please give your opinions on this. Thanks!


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

ashastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know when was your nomination approved? Did you apply for the visa after the nomination approval?
> 
> ...




I am not exactly sure when the nomination was filed or approved. I believe that the two (nomination and visa) were filed around the same time - Jan 28 (I accepted the job offer mid Jan). I have been following this thread for a while now and it seems like there have been some delays in Sydney ... where have you applied?
Good luck ... hope your visa comes thru soon!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

ashastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know when was your nomination approved? Did you apply for the visa after the nomination approval?
> 
> ...


i was told i could not apply for my visa untill the nomination approval had come through, this took about a week. I was then told it could take 2-8 weeks for my visa application to come through, its been just over three weeks now and not heard anything. 

Hope that helps

Good luck.


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Further to my post earlier this week I gave
the details of my application to an immigration agent who replied there was am approximate wait of 3 months to process a 457 visa. According to the Immigration official website this is the maximum time. This worried me as my application was only submitted on 22nd
February and I am waiting in Sydney without any income. I don't know if the company's application to nominate me is confirmed either or still pending. .

So I decided to re-read these posts.

I re-read all the posts from Page 6 onwards and 13 people posted their completed timelines. i put there into a spreadsheet and the average wait time was 4.95 weeks. That is calendar weeks not working weeks.

If I get a chance I will examine it further to see if there as a trend. But it would probably be difficult to identify any with everyone's personal circumstances differing.


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

RayZor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Further to my post earlier this week I gave
> the details of my application to an immigration agent who replied there was am approximate wait of 3 months to process a 457 visa. According to the Immigration official website this is the maximum time. This worried me as my application was only submitted on 22nd
> ...


does it not say on the website 2 months from low risk countries?


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> does it not say on the website 2 months from low risk countries?


I don't have access to a computer but from memory it says between 2 and 3 months. So it looks like it is taking less time for members of this board which is good news. Last year it was much quicker. I've 4 friends who had it approved the following week after the application!


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Curwen said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Just checked - the visa has landed!
> 
> ...


That's great news. How long is your visa for and did u have to do police and medical checks?

Thanks


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

sha said:


> hey guys. i *FINALLY* got my visa approves yesterday!
> 
> *yay!


Good news!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Curwen said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Just checked - the visa has landed!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news! I bet that feels good.

Mine still reads health assessments finalised from 2 weeks ago. Either our CO is on annual leave or you go back to the bottom of the pile!

Really pleased for you. Must be a great feeling to start booking everything.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

RayZor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Further to my post earlier this week I gave
> the details of my application to an immigration agent who replied there was am approximate wait of 3 months to process a 457 visa. According to the Immigration official website this is the maximum time. This worried me as my application was only submitted on 22nd
> ...


That's really funny, I nearly got an excel spreadsheet out to do the same.

Mine is now in week 8, but it took us a week to have the chest x-ray and then the hospital took a week to send the results. So technically we can call it 6 weeks. 

They've had the chest x-ray for 2 weeks now. It says the results have been finalised and processing further. So I assume the chest x-ray is ok.

I accepted my offer back in November and due to a few delays from my company, the application wasn't submitted until the beginning of Jan.

So it feels like forever. I am from the UK as well.

I've got used to the limbo now, so taking it in my stride. When I feel the time limits are unreasonable then I will chase my CO.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Our Visa got approved today morning!!! A great relief to my husband and me!!!
...were really looking forward to it since the past 9 weeks. 

Good luck to all of you.. My timeslines below

Application received: 21st December 2010
Further processing: 15th January 2011
Visa approved: 5th March 2011

It took more than 9 weeks for us. Our Nomination and Visa were filed at the same time. Nomination approval came on 5th february and the visa approval exactly after 4weeks from then.

Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences. :clap2:


----------



## ashastry (Feb 22, 2011)

adi1980 said:


> I am not exactly sure when the nomination was filed or approved. I believe that the two (nomination and visa) were filed around the same time - Jan 28 (I accepted the job offer mid Jan). I have been following this thread for a while now and it seems like there have been some delays in Sydney ... where have you applied?
> Good luck ... hope your visa comes thru soon!


Hi Adi,

I have another question for you. Could you please let me know if the Visa grant letter that we receive from the embassy through Email is complusory to be sent with the passport for the stamping or the print out of the application status page, which says visa approved along the the entitlement details would be OK. My Husband is the primary applicant, and the status page says visa approved for him and me below. The entitlement details link has the visa grant number for him and the validity of the visa and other details. 

Our company executive is on leave and will be back after 3 days. Since the Immigration agents were communicating with them, I guess they must have sent the visa grant letter to them through email. She should be sending it to us then. Meanwhile should I wait for the Email letter or proceed ahead with the online status printout along with the transaction numer.

Please suggest!
Thanks


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

ashastry said:


> Hi Adi,
> 
> I have another question for you. Could you please let me know if the Visa grant letter that we receive from the embassy through Email is complusory to be sent with the passport for the stamping or the print out of the application status page, which says visa approved along the the entitlement details would be OK. My Husband is the primary applicant, and the status page says visa approved for him and me below. The entitlement details link has the visa grant number for him and the validity of the visa and other details.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am currently in the US called the Australian embassy here and they asked me to send the approval letter along. I'd recommend that you check in with your local embassy as well. Another point is that my agent asked us to wait for 2-3 days before we sent our passports over as it takes a short while for the local embassies to receive all confirmations from the DIAC.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Scotsabroad - the 457 is for 4 years. I didn't need the medicals and wasn't sure about the police check so I did one and submitted it just in case to save time. Paid extra for the quick turnaround and it was back the same week I applied.



Scotsabroad said:


> That's great news. How long is your visa for and did u have to do police and medical checks?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Hi Scotsabroad - the 457 is for 4 years. I didn't need the medicals and wasn't sure about the police check so I did one and submitted it just in case to save time. Paid extra for the quick turnaround and it was back the same week I applied.


Thanks for that same as mine 4 years so fingers crossed I'm like you  been in a week now just waiting to hear from them


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck - hopefully won't be long.



Scotsabroad said:


> Thanks for that same as mine 4 years so fingers crossed I'm like you  been in a week now just waiting to hear from them


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long are you going for and where did you process your application?


we applied from Dublin to the Perth office in WA... we are going for 4 years


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

princess1 said:


> we applied from Dublin to the Perth office in WA... we are going for 4 years


Thanks good luck with the move want out there as soon as possible hoping we won't need meds or criminal checks as that will slow everything down  were going for 4 years too, good things come to those who wait and all that jazz


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Hi Charlene
> 
> Sosorry to hear about the nightmare you have had. How did you find out about who your case officer was etc?
> 
> ...


Hi Jodi, 

I got my nomination approved and on the bottom of the nomination approval it had a CO's name, my migrant agent said that the same CO will be looking after my personal application too! I'm so sick of waiting now I just feel like giving up! the stress is immense! I hope no one else has to go through it like I have.


----------



## suneelbhaskar (Mar 7, 2011)

*One QQ*

hi All,
I have one question.
My employer submitted (front-loaded) the visa application on 11-FEB-2011.
The medicals reached DIAC and were processed on 21-Feb-2011.
From that day onwards the status reads "application being processes further".

Does this mean that a CO is already assigned ?

Please let me know as the wait is killing me 
i get relieved from my current employer in a week from now.

Cheers,
suneel


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone tell me how I can find out which office is looking after my application. My company is based in Sydney and I am also.

Does this mean it will definitely be handled in Sydney or could it be another state office?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Just found out my CO is on annual leave until 22 March! That will be week 11 for me )

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Nightmare Corina! That is terrible. I hope you are top of the pile for their return.



Corina said:


> Just found out my CO is on annual leave until 22 March! That will be week 11 for me )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Visa*



Curwen said:


> Nightmare Corina! That is terrible. I hope you are top of the pile for their return.


I'm really sorry that this is my first post and it's going to make you all really annoyed.

My nomination, sponsorship and application were submitted last Monday - 28th February. I got the approval on 4th March, so it took 4 days.

It was through the Parramatta office and I didn't have meds/PCC.

So hopefully I'm off w/c 18th April.....


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

That made me chuckle!! Congrats on yr visa coming through so fast - I'm surprised but good on yer (as they say)!

Did you submit it with a brown envelope full of cash ?



izzie said:


> I'm really sorry that this is my first post and it's going to make you all really annoyed.
> 
> My nomination, sponsorship and application were submitted last Monday - 28th February. I got the approval on 4th March, so it took 4 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

izzie said:


> I'm really sorry that this is my first post and it's going to make you all really annoyed.
> 
> My nomination, sponsorship and application were submitted last Monday - 28th February. I got the approval on 4th March, so it took 4 days.
> 
> ...


Hi, how long is your visa for?


----------



## iamlionel (Mar 7, 2011)

*How long will it takes?*

My Father was in Cunderdin Perth, Australia, He Lodged our application last September 17 2010 and received a new that our Nomination has been Approved,


Now, How long will it takes for the Visa to be Approve or to be stamp?
Maximum and Minimum?

Hope for a great feedback.

Praying for your application will be approve soon.


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

izzie said:


> I'm really sorry that this is my first post and it's going to make you all really annoyed.
> 
> My nomination, sponsorship and application were submitted last Monday - 28th February. I got the approval on 4th March, so it took 4 days.
> 
> ...


Is that your nomination that was granted on 4th or everything for your 457 Visa that has been granted?


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Hi, how long is your visa for?


Hi Scots, I've seen you've asked this question a few times before - not sure if you're aware, but all 457 visas are granted for 4 years, max. So when you are granted one it will be for 4 years and up to you how long you stay.

Hope that helps!


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jodi,

It was the whole thing....ll the docs went in last Monday and I had the email today to say the visa had been granted, with a visa number and expiry of 4th March 2015


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

no brown envelope, don't know why it was so quick, unless it's because I'm going to work with a major government contractor and they've got some sort of agreement?


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Corina said:


> Just found out my CO is on annual leave until 22 March! That will be week 11 for me )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Oh Corina, so sorry to hear that! your in the same situation as me!


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

izzie said:


> no brown envelope, don't know why it was so quick, unless it's because I'm going to work with a major government contractor and they've got some sort of agreement?


Hi Izzie,

What job are you being sponsored under?? 

Thanks


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

izzie said:


> Hi Scots, I've seen you've asked this question a few times before - not sure if you're aware, but all 457 visas are granted for 4 years, max. So when you are granted one it will be for 4 years and up to you how long you stay.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for that, I thought you could apply for any length of time up to 4 years I just put 4 on my application. But that's cleared things up. Thanks


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

izzie said:


> I'm really sorry that this is my first post and it's going to make you all really annoyed.
> 
> My nomination, sponsorship and application were submitted last Monday - 28th February. I got the approval on 4th March, so it took 4 days.
> 
> ...


That made me laugh! Mine was also submitted at Parramatta. Things were going well until the chest x-ray was requested.

I've just got to chill out and hope for an approval - when/if it comes )

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Oh Corina, so sorry to hear that! your in the same situation as me!


Still no update for you as well Charlene?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Izzie,
> 
> What job are you being sponsored under??
> 
> Thanks


Not sure of the code thing - but Im a 'specialist manger.'

Off to melbourne, what about you?


----------



## izzie (Mar 7, 2011)

I know its impossible - but try not to worry. It will be granted.


----------



## Emtec1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all new to this,
I'm awaiting my 457 visa and would like to share the information I have about the 457 waiting times, my agent contacted the Immigration offices and the response was all priority is been given to visa dealing with the flood relief program, all other visa's will be dealt with in due course in date order, also they had to close down a office which was damaged in the floods. So to say we will all have to sit tight and wait is a little frustrating but there is nothing that can be done but wait. 
The tracking number for the government web site is rubbish and the statement of processing commenced mean's they have received your application only nothing more, until it say's processing commence further you have no case officer. Its just taking a little time so remember all good thing come to those who wait.
I have been waiting five weeks now and was assigned a case officer to day 9-3-2011 and the it was sent in the end of January.
Hope this helps put people at ease.
Danny.


----------



## Emtec1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*457 visa delay*

Hi all new to this,
I'm awaiting my 457 visa and would like to share the information I have about the 457 waiting times, my agent contacted the Immigration offices and the response was all priority is been given to visa dealing with the flood relief program, all other visa's will be dealt with in due course in date order, also they had to close down a office which was damaged in the floods. So to say we will all have to sit tight and wait is a little frustrating but there is nothing that can be done but wait. 
The tracking number for the government web site is rubbish and the statement of processing commenced mean's they have received your application only nothing more, until it say's processing commence further you have no case officer. Its just taking a little time so remember all good thing come to those who wait.
I have been waiting five weeks now and was assigned a case officer to day 9-3-2011 and the it was sent in the end of January.
Hope this helps put people at ease.
Danny.
:ranger:


----------



## chum.jaya (Mar 9, 2011)

Folks, Im new to this website & need some advise to track my application which was submitted on 1st Feb, 2011. And the status says

01/02/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message 
01/02/2011 Application fee received Message 
10/02/2011 Application being processed further Message 

Later Immigration asked for few docs & I provided immediately. Now awaiting my Visa to be finalized. Meanwhile I heard from my employer that on 4th March the Nomination got approved. Any idea when I will get my Visa?

Thanks Much,
Jaya.


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Emtec1 said:


> Hi all new to this,
> I'm awaiting my 457 visa and would like to share the information I have about the 457 waiting times, my agent contacted the Immigration offices and the response was all priority is been given to visa dealing with the flood relief program, all other visa's will be dealt with in due course in date order, also they had to close down a office which was damaged in the floods. So to say we will all have to sit tight and wait is a little frustrating but there is nothing that can be done but wait.
> The tracking number for the government web site is rubbish and the statement of processing commenced mean's they have received your application only nothing more, until it say's processing commence further you have no case officer. Its just taking a little time so remember all good thing come to those who wait.
> I have been waiting five weeks now and was assigned a case officer to day 9-3-2011 and the it was sent in the end of January.
> ...



Hi Danny, Can I ask which office/ What part of Australia you have submitted your Visa Application? My 457 Visa was submitted on the 18th Feb 2011 by my Immigration Lawyer in Melbourne.From looking at other peoples posts on here they have advised there Visa's have come back within 32 Days.. I am only up to 2 Weeks (working days Mon-Fri) & when I check online with passport it says: Processing Commenced! My lawyer said she would let me know when a Case Officer is assigned. I know I have to be more patient but it is hard at times 
Paraic


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Emtec1 said:


> Hi all new to this,
> I'm awaiting my 457 visa and would like to share the information I have about the 457 waiting times, my agent contacted the Immigration offices and the response was all priority is been given to visa dealing with the flood relief program, all other visa's will be dealt with in due course in date order, also they had to close down a office which was damaged in the floods. So to say we will all have to sit tight and wait is a little frustrating but there is nothing that can be done but wait.
> The tracking number for the government web site is rubbish and the statement of processing commenced mean's they have received your application only nothing more, until it say's processing commence further you have no case officer. Its just taking a little time so remember all good thing come to those who wait.
> I have been waiting five weeks now and was assigned a case officer to day 9-3-2011 and the it was sent in the end of January.
> ...



Danny,

You are correct. Brisbane's office was closed during the floods in January and employer's are able to make a case for their sponsored employees' visas to be processed first.

What date in January did you make your visa application. I put up a post last week that it's taking about 4.95 weeks based on the experiences of everyone who posted their timelines on this forum. Some were as low as 3 weeks and some have been waiting 9 weeks.

Ray


----------



## Emtec1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RayZor said:


> Danny,
> 
> You are correct. Brisbane's office was closed during the floods in January and employer's are able to make a case for their sponsored employees' visas to be processed first.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray, 
My agent sent the application the 26-1-2011. So I thinks thats when all the troubles started over there, my companies head office is in Sydney but I'm going to Melbourne, I'm not sure if that makes a difference, the agent also put in a request for a urgent approval and this the conversation between my company and 
the agent. (Agents reply)



Reply from agent
Lisa and I have discussed Danny's case. Unfortunately, there is little that can be done at present. Although we have submitted a request for expedited processing, the Department has advised that its current priority is finalising applications from companies and individuals that will be involved in the restoration works in Queensland following the devastating floods. 

The Department has a significant backlog of cases at present, and all offices are experiencing delays in processing. On average, it is taking 4 - 6 weeks for visas to be processed at present, and the Department is allocating in accordance with the date that the visas are lodged. 

Of course, we will endeavour to have this application finalised sooner, but it is unlikely that the current application will be expedited. 

Lisa and I have discussed other options to bring Danny to Australia ahead of the visa approval. However, Danny will not be able to apply for a working holiday visa due to his age, and as his subclass 457 visa application has been lodged, he should not travel to Australia on a business visitor visa, as he is likely to be considered as taking up an 'ongoing role', which would potentially breach his visa conditions. The business visitor visa application may also complicate and further delay the subclass 457 visa. 


Hope this shed's a bit more light Ray.


----------



## Emtec1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Paraic said:


> Hi Danny, Can I ask which office/ What part of Australia you have submitted your Visa Application? My 457 Visa was submitted on the 18th Feb 2011 by my Immigration Lawyer in Melbourne.From looking at other peoples posts on here they have advised there Visa's have come back within 32 Days.. I am only up to 2 Weeks (working days Mon-Fri) & when I check online with passport it says: Processing Commenced! My lawyer said she would let me know when a Case Officer is assigned. I know I have to be more patient but it is hard at times
> Paraic




Hi Paraic,
As i say I'm new to this and can only pass on the information I get from my agent which relates to my case. If your lodgment has only happened 10 working days ago I'd say forget looking at your tracking number for another couple of weeks, until the system say's processing further you have no case officer. I know how you feel but there is nothing you can do, I should be starting work out there in April but I have no chance of that as I have to ship my household goods and book flights and of course you can't book anything without a visa.
You will get your visa I'm sure so Just sit tight and forget about it as much as you can as it will drive you crazy. 
Hope this helps
Danny


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Emtec1 said:


> Hi Paraic,
> As i say I'm new to this and can only pass on the information I get from my agent which relates to my case. If your lodgment has only happened 10 working days ago I'd say forget looking at your tracking number for another couple of weeks, until the system say's processing further you have no case officer. I know how you feel but there is nothing you can do, I should be starting work out there in April but I have no chance of that as I have to ship my household goods and book flights and of course you can't book anything without a visa.
> You will get your visa I'm sure so Just sit tight and forget about it as much as you can as it will drive you crazy.
> Hope this helps
> Danny


Hi Danny 

Thanks for your reply. I agree with you we will have ourselves gone mad. 
Well here's hoping for news soon. I will keep you updated 

Thanks again for your reply 

Paraic


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Sponsorship approved took 7 days now just waiting on the visa approval. Wish it would hurry up my cars stuck in the drive under 3 ft snow  I want some sun


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

At long last! Today visa approved. Perth here we come!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Corina said:


> At long last! Today visa approved. Perth here we come!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Finally!! Great news - congrats Corina.


----------



## adi1980 (Nov 29, 2010)

Curwen said:


> Finally!! Great news - congrats Corina.


Congrats!!


----------



## jn_lim (Mar 4, 2011)

Corina said:


> At long last! Today visa approved. Perth here we come!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


HI Corina, would you mind posting your timeline?
Mine has not been updated ever since the application was lodged on 11 March and Chest Xray was submitted the next day. It looks like I still need to wait for quite a while 

Thanks.


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

Just thought I would fill you in, My E457 Sponsorship Application was lodged on the 18th February 2011. I have received work last night from our Immigration Lawyer that there is a 4 Month Back Log in Melbourne & a Case Officer will be assigned soon. 

So fingers crossed it is moving along now & we should news soon 

Paraic


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Corina said:


> At long last! Today visa approved. Perth here we come!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Hi Corina, Congratulations at long last, can you post your timeline please?

Thanks

Jodi


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

jn_lim said:


> HI Corina, would you mind posting your timeline?
> Mine has not been updated ever since the application was lodged on 11 March and Chest Xray was submitted the next day. It looks like I still need to wait for quite a while
> 
> Thanks.


No worries, this is off the top of my head:

5 Jan submitted
2 Feb processing further
3 Feb further information required
21 Feb results received
21 Feb processing further
15 March application approved

The hospital caused us our biggest headache. So choose carefully. They said before that they submitted online and then when we were there they were obstructive and refused to do it online. Immigration said they must not know how to use the website. So this caused a big delay.

Thank you everyone for the messages. Exciting!

For those still waiting this forum really helps to prevent you stalking immigration!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Paraic said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just thought I would fill you in, My E457 Sponsorship Application was lodged on the 18th February 2011. I have received work last night from our Immigration Lawyer that there is a 4 Month Back Log in Melbourne & a Case Officer will be assigned soon.
> 
> ...


Hi

Your comment gave me a fright as that's where mine is lodged so got the person dealing with mine to check and they said visas are taking the standard 4-6 weeks and no back log 

Thanks


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Initially I lodged my application at Melbourne office but I am now aware that my application has been forwarded to Sydney office.

My timeline is in the following:

23/2/2011 Application lodged online
16/03/2011 Application being processed further (case officer assigned)
17/03/2011 Health requirements finalised for me (just X-ray examination)

My case is a bit complicated. My wife is pregnant so it is not possible for her to do the X-ray. We have suggested the doctor to do a blood test for Hep B but we don't know if the case officer would ask for anything else. I have asked the case officer but haven't got the reply. Anybody has any thought about this? Thanks. 





Scotsabroad said:


> Hi
> 
> Your comment gave me a fright as that's where mine is lodged so got the person dealing with mine to check and they said visas are taking the standard 4-6 weeks and no back log
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Hi
> 
> Your comment gave me a fright as that's where mine is lodged so got the person dealing with mine to check and they said visas are taking the standard 4-6 weeks and no back log
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

I am so SORRY ... I have just noticed my massive typo..I ment to write '4 Weeks' 
& not 4 Months 

I am new to this so I may try and modify that thread... 

Sorry for the confusion 

Paraic


----------



## volo (Mar 7, 2011)

*457 visa done !*

Hi there,

Wanted to share my 457 visa time line with all.
03/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
03/03/2011 Application fee received 
07/03/2011 medicals received 
07/03/2011 medicals finalized 
16/03/2011 Applicant Approved 


I would say it was very fast ! I was thinking it goona take 4 weeks or so at least.
Hope that helps.


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats Volo, It is indeed super fast... My 457 was applied on the same date and stuck in there. 
I would be heading to MEL... 

where are you heading to, Volo ?


----------



## macho1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
My 457 visa was applied a couple of weeks ago by our Agent for Sydney. I need to know whether anyone was asked for Police clearance certificates?


----------



## volo (Mar 7, 2011)

loadrunner said:


> Congrats Volo, It is indeed super fast... My 457 was applied on the same date and stuck in there.
> I would be heading to MEL...
> 
> where are you heading to, Volo ?


Hi loadrunner,

thanks man,I am heading to Adelaide.goodluck with the move man.where are u from in india ?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it depends on a case by case basis. I was not asked for that by my case officer.



macho1234 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My 457 visa was applied a couple of weeks ago by our Agent for Sydney. I need to know whether anyone was asked for Police clearance certificates?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, congrats. It is super fast, less than 2 weeks!




volo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wanted to share my 457 visa time line with all.
> 03/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

volo said:


> Hi loadrunner,
> 
> thanks man,I am heading to Adelaide.goodluck with the move man.where are u from in india ?


Me from Bangalore.
Good luck to you too


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

*Help 457 Visa Timeline*

Hi to all applying for 457 visa & are waiting for words on their applications.., I'm in the same frustrating situation of waiting in limbo on word of progress..

My Situation: Offered job in Melbourne & signed, returned employment contract in Dec 2011 & submitted all paperwork to Employers migration agents who submitted completed application Jan 20th 2011 to DIAC & agents informed me at that stage that process shall take 4 week!. 
Business nomination was approved on 25th Feb. 
But to date I am still waiting on word of Final 457 approval.
Its now 9 weeks later since application submitted & 4 weeks since nomination approval & I am getting quite worried as to what is happening & why such a long holdup.
Migration agents are no help as they don't answer my queries at all and just respond to me with generic e-mails stating they've checked the status of my pending application and unfortunately there are no further changes!!.

Is this timeline I'm encountering normal as I'm getting quite worried and have had to change my travel & accommodation plans in Melbourne as a result of the delay.. Not to mention I'm due to start work in early April..

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

is anyone one else having trouble getting on the immi website this morning or is it just me?


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Hi
> 
> Your comment gave me a fright as that's where mine is lodged so got the person dealing with mine to check and they said visas are taking the standard 4-6 weeks and no back log
> 
> Thanks


Well mine is melbourne too and it will be 6 weeks this week. online it has not changed since i lodged my application, im getting worried that we have been forgotten. it just says "application recived - processing commenced". Is anyone else in the same position or has anyone had there approved with no change?

Thanks

an anxious Jodi


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

You might want to talk to a Migration Lawyer about it. Friends have been able to get theirs in under 2 weeks.


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

AusBD said:


> You might want to talk to a Migration Lawyer about it. Friends have been able to get theirs in under 2 weeks.


i dont have a lawyer i am doing it all my self, i phoned them about two weeks ago and they assured me i had been assigned a case officer but still no change on line!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Doing it yourself is the problem! You have no leverage. I had one friend who came in doing it himself and after giving up frustration, got a migration lawyer to do it in 5 days. Apparently the deal was the lawyers ( as opposed to agents) have relationships because they are doing appeals etc and get priorty.


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

The length of time your visa takes has alot to do with how hard the company sponsoring you is pushing it. A girl I know works in recruitment in oz and she pushes them through in 2 weeks by calling a few times a day and pushing them. If you think of all the people doing it and getting there visa to the top
Of the pile if your not doing the same these people will keep getting pikes above yours.


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi to all applying for 457 visa & are waiting for words on their applications.., I'm in the same frustrating situation of waiting in limbo on word of progress..
> 
> My Situation: Offered job in Melbourne & signed, returned employment contract in Dec 2011 & submitted all paperwork to Employers migration agents who submitted completed application Jan 20th 2011 to DIAC & agents informed me at that stage that process shall take 4 week!.
> Business nomination was approved on 25th Feb.
> ...


Hi Rob 

We are in the same boat as you.. My application was lodged on the 18th February. I have a Sponsor & he is waiting for me to start work. My wife is also very lucky to have a job offer and they want her to start on the 25th April. 

My sponsor has hired one of the best Immigration Lawyers in Melbourne. 
My wife has been excellent emailing her all the required documents they required etc.. She has noticed they are very slow in replying to emails and have told her a Case Officer has still not been assigned to our case and there is a 4 week back log in Melbourne. 

So my Sponsor called her up and explained he wants me to start work asap.. She said she would ring & try and get a manager to look at our case. My sponsor also told my wife to maybe cool off with emailing the Lawyer. He said by pushing it we could delay it! 

When I check online our application is still saying Processing Commenced!! 

I just cannot understand how other people on here have there Visa's in some cases less than 3 weeks or 4 weeks 

Well here is hoping for good news on your side & mine 

Paraic


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Paraic, 

Sorry to hear that you are in a similar situation to myself & I am also dismayed & extremely frustrated to see via this site, that other applicants visa's are been processed in next to no time considering that supposedly there is a 4 week backlog in Melbourne!!.

My application is for myself, wife & daughter & I am being sponsored by a Melbourne based Company. My wife doesn't have employment at this stage but shall seek employment when we get to Melbourne.

In my case my employer is also using a well known & respected migration company in Melbourne & I'm now wondering if its one & the same company as this might explain a lot..!!

I submitted all the relevant paperwork to the migration company in early Jan'11 & they subsequently submitted the paperwork from myself & my employer to the DIAC on Jan 20th.. At this stage the migration company informed me that the process should take 4 weeks. I received approval confirmation of the business nomination on 25th Feb & thought at that time that it would be that the final stage of my visa would be approved within 2 weeks, How wrong was I..!!

As with your case, I have e-mailed the migration company on a weekly basis to check my application process as I don't have the facility to do this online myself due to migration company filing the application & they have requested that I don't try & contact the DIAC directly and shall not give me the means to check my application online. 
When I mail then, they respond infrequently with a generic response stating the application is still being process & they will not give me any rough idea of the timeline involved to process completion & I have no idea if they have even tried to contact the case officer handling my application.

I really think that these lawyers/migration agents have a lot to answer for as supposedly by using them it speed up the process and according to the rules & regulation they are supposed to keep us regularly appraised of an applications progress & in my view an generic email stating your application is still being processed every odd month is of no reassurance. 

I don't believe that by your wife mailing the lawyer will have any sort negative effect on your application, if you were emailing a DIAC case officer daily it could be a different story. It might be a case of the lawyer asking your employer to ask you to lay off sending regular emails to them!!

I'm curious as to how you have been able to track your application online as it was submitted by your lawyer & has this lawyer informed you yet if your application have been assigned a case officer?

Maybe you need to voice your concerns to your employer & see if they can get the lawyer to contact the DIAC and get an update.

I wish you the best of luck with your application and hopefully we both shall have good news very soon & be on our way to Melbourne shortly.


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Rob 

Do you know how I can send you a private email on here, I am also interested to know if we are using the same Lawyer in Melbourne. 

Thanks 

Paraic


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi Paraic,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are in a similar situation to myself & I am also dismayed & extremely frustrated to see via this site, that other applicants visa's are been processed in next to no time considering that supposedly there is a 4 week backlog in Melbourne!!.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, Do you know how I can private email you on here as I would be interested to know if we are using the same Lawyer
Thanks 
Paraic


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi Paraic,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are in a similar situation to myself & I am also dismayed & extremely frustrated to see via this site, that other applicants visa's are been processed in next to no time considering that supposedly there is a 4 week backlog in Melbourne!!.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob i am also in a similar position but not using a lawyer or an agent and have just done it my self. i beleive that they dont accept your application untill after they have approved the nomination. It then says on their website that you will be assigned a case officer after 10 working days. 

I lodged my part of the application on 10/02/11 and did not hear anything further so on 22/03 i found a name from the approval of my nomination of someone who worked at DIAC in Melbourne and emailed them directly. They got back to me immediatley and informed that i had not been assigned a case officer yet and gave me an email address to use for enquires. I then emailed this address and they informed that there has been a massive increase of 457's in the last 2 months and this was causing a delay. They said i would not have a specific case worker but they would contact me if they required any further information. Then when i checcked my online status it had changed to processing commenced further. 

So hopefully i have moved things along a little bit. 

Hope this info helps. 

Jodi


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

chum.jaya said:


> Folks, Im new to this website & need some advise to track my application which was submitted on 1st Feb, 2011. And the status says
> 
> 01/02/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 01/02/2011 Application fee received Message
> ...


Jaya,

Did you get your visa? What date? I am at the Application being processed further stage also since 18/03/11 also.

Ray


----------



## Emtec1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Just to let everyone know I got my 457 Visa approved on the 23rd of March. after a 7 week wait. 
So everyone sit tight and It will come.
I can't believe its happened it feels like a dream.
Will be leaving Ireland Mid April.


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Paraic, I believe after I four post, I can send you my mail address.. I think.. As a newbie I'm still learning this site.. Maybe you can mail me as you've posted quite a few post here..


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Hi Rob i am also in a similar position but not using a lawyer or an agent and have just done it my self. i beleive that they dont accept your application untill after they have approved the nomination. It then says on their website that you will be assigned a case officer after 10 working days.
> 
> I lodged my part of the application on 10/02/11 and did not hear anything further so on 22/03 i found a name from the approval of my nomination of someone who worked at DIAC in Melbourne and emailed them directly. They got back to me immediatley and informed that i had not been assigned a case officer yet and gave me an email address to use for enquires. I then emailed this address and they informed that there has been a massive increase of 457's in the last 2 months and this was causing a delay. They said i would not have a specific case worker but they would contact me if they required any further information. Then when i checcked my online status it had changed to processing commenced further.
> 
> ...


Hi Jodi, thanks for the info & I have checked my nomination & found the name of a person in the DIAC office.. thanks for the heads up.
I do hope that by contacting them that it has moved & speeded up your application. Fingers crossed..
I'm curious as to when your nomination was approved, mine was on the 25/02 & I 4 weeks later, I am still waiting to hear some positive news & I have no way of checking online myself & agents are telling me zip.!!
Best of luck & keep us informed of your progress, I'd love to know if there is an actually system in place as we are still waiting & others have had their respective applications processed in less time..


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Paraic said:


> Hi Rob, Do you know how I can private email you on here as I would be interested to know if we are using the same Lawyer
> Thanks
> Paraic


Paraic, try getting in touch at; lasorrelle at geemale dcome.

Cheer Rob


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi Jodi, thanks for the info & I have checked my nomination & found the name of a person in the DIAC office.. thanks for the heads up.
> I do hope that by contacting them that it has moved & speeded up your application. Fingers crossed..
> I'm curious as to when your nomination was approved, mine was on the 25/02 & I 4 weeks later, I am still waiting to hear some positive news & I have no way of checking online myself & agents are telling me zip.!!
> Best of luck & keep us informed of your progress, I'd love to know if there is an actually system in place as we are still waiting & others have had their respective applications processed in less time..


Hi rob

Well my status changed within minutes of me receiving the email so i think it must of had somthing to do with that. My Nomination was appoved on the 9th Feb and i lodged my part of the application on 10th. So at a guess your agent/lawyer lodged yours the day after your nomination got approved. 

if you go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa you can request your TRN that you need to check by clicking on the link, you should then be able to check you self. It is just an automated response as well so its not like you would be contacting them diectly. 

I dont think thee is a system i just think they pick them up randomly.

Hope you get some news

Jodi


----------



## Rob20Z (Mar 21, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Hi rob
> 
> Well my status changed within minutes of me receiving the email so i think it must of had somthing to do with that. My Nomination was appoved on the 9th Feb and i lodged my part of the application on 10th. So at a guess your agent/lawyer lodged yours the day after your nomination got approved.
> 
> ...


Hi Jodi, its good to hear that your status changed as a result of your actions. I did try to check my applications status a number of times online using the TRN number that was on my business approval confirmation but for some unknown reason when I enter it & my passport details I get an error each time.. I am not sure if this is something to do with the fact that my application has been submitted through an agent & if they use some other system! I'm totally baffled.. And agents haven't responded in 10 days to my requests for an update.. This feeling of being in limbo is driving me mad..


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi Jodi, its good to hear that your status changed as a result of your actions. I did try to check my applications status a number of times online using the TRN number that was on my business approval confirmation but for some unknown reason when I enter it & my passport details I get an error each time.. I am not sure if this is something to do with the fact that my application has been submitted through an agent & if they use some other system! I'm totally baffled.. And agents haven't responded in 10 days to my requests for an update.. This feeling of being in limbo is driving me mad..


Hi Rob 

We are still waiting here to!! It is very sad as now we wish the weekends to come quicker so we have another week crossed off the calander!! 

As we suspect we could be using the same immigration lawyer! The Lawyer who was assigned to our case took a holiday from the 18th Feb - 7th March. In her absence another lawyer was assigned. I contacted him as I needed to ask another question regarding our visa! When doing so I yet again asked about the time frame & any news on our visa etc.. 

He send me an email with the Immi.gov.au website along with all our Log In details for Sponsorship/ TRN/ e457 & Nomination so I could check the status of our Visa online. Maybe you should ask your Immigration Lawyer to forward these details to you? 

I have just checked mine again this morning & it is still saying 'Processing Commenced' again our application was lodged on the 18th February. 

I dont think it is any harm in mentioning the details of the Immigration Lawyer we are using on here, here is there website address 

Australian Immigration Law : Erskine Rodan Immigration Lawyers, Melbourne, Australia

It would be interesting to know if you are using the same Lawyer as us... 

Chat Soon 

Paraic


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

Folks,

Happy to inform that my 457 approved today. I had been checking the status '"only once every evening" and today evening it shows "Applicant Approved".

Time line 
Applied 3rd-Mar-2011
Granted - 25th-Mar-2011

Folks who are waiting, all i can say is- dont worry, its just few days away. Stay Relaxed.


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

*New to threads*

New to threads
Hey Paraic - I have heard there is a big delay and backlog with immigration in Austrialia and only QL is getting priority 
mine is saying 
8/3/11 processing commenced 
8/3/11 application fee recieved 
we are doing ours with an agent and our sponsoring company was already nominated with immigration 
Lady in waiting 

Hope everyone gets good news soon


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rob20Z said:


> Hi Jodi, its good to hear that your status changed as a result of your actions. I did try to check my applications status a number of times online using the TRN number that was on my business approval confirmation but for some unknown reason when I enter it & my passport details I get an error each time.. I am not sure if this is something to do with the fact that my application has been submitted through an agent & if they use some other system! I'm totally baffled.. And agents haven't responded in 10 days to my requests for an update.. This feeling of being in limbo is driving me mad..


Hi Rob the TRN for your nomination will be different, if you click on the link that says something like request TRN then you fill in some details and they will send you it via email to you as it is a unique number when you submit your application. Its worth a try at least you can check your self.

Jodi


----------



## jn_lim (Mar 4, 2011)

Corina said:


> No worries, this is off the top of my head:
> 
> 5 Jan submitted
> 2 Feb processing further
> ...


Thanks for sharing. My visa has finally been approved on 23rd March after about 6 weeks it was lodged :clap2:
I tried to check with the immigration officer via email on 21st March but they told me they only respond to the email provided in the application! So my finance manager, the contact of my application, wrote them an email on 22nd for the status update - it got approved the next day! I suspect as long as the contact of the application keeps chasing for the progress, the visa gets processed faster. I should have done it a lot earlier then I would not have to hold my breath for 6 weeks


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

jn_lim said:


> Thanks for sharing. My visa has finally been approved on 23rd March after about 6 weeks it was lodged :clap2:
> I tried to check with the immigration officer via email on 21st March but they told me they only respond to the email provided in the application! So my finance manager, the contact of my application, wrote them an email on 22nd for the status update - it got approved the next day! I suspect as long as the contact of the application keeps chasing for the progress, the visa gets processed faster. I should have done it a lot earlier then I would not have to hold my breath for 6 weeks


Congratulations! It's a nice feeling to know you can start planning.

Don't get over excited and book your flights straight away until you do some research on which airlines do additional baggage. I made that mistake!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> New to threads
> Hey Paraic - I have heard there is a big delay and backlog with immigration in Austrialia and only QL is getting priority
> mine is saying
> 8/3/11 processing commenced
> ...


Hi There, 

Thanks for the update our application was lodged on the 18th Feb & our status is still saying Processing Commenced to date. Fingers crossed we will have some news this week 

I hope you receive some good news soon 

Paraic


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all
Finally our time line has changed
now reads 
8/3/11 processing commenced 
8/3/11 application fee recieved
28/3/11 application being processed further

we need to contact our agent as it say "more info required" and we don't know what that is 
hopefully not to long now
fingers crossed everyone


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Guys!



I got my visa yesterday after 3 and a half stressful months!



My timeline is as follows:

December 16th 2010: Application Received - processing commenced

January 11th 2011: Processing commenced further

March 28th 2011: Applicant approved. 



No meds or police checks needed. Keep in high spirits guys yours will come soon!


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Charlene 

Congrats on your Visa  I am just wondering why it took so long for your application to be approved? 

Paraic


----------



## CharleneBLiverpool (Jan 13, 2011)

Paraic said:


> Hi Charlene
> 
> Congrats on your Visa  I am just wondering why it took so long for your application to be approved?
> 
> Paraic


Because my case officer only worked 15 hours per week and they did thorough checks.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I lodged my 457 visa application on March 17th and have to admit I have been obsessively checking the visa site at least 2-3 times every day to see progress. Still just showing visa processing commenced, and visa fee received. I've had my medical, uploaded all my documents, but was told when I inquired last week that a case worker had not even been assigned to my file. Drat. My employer led me to believe it would come through in just a few weeks, however I am realistically expecting about 4-6 weeks minimum. My lease is up at the end of April and I sure hope it is ready by then or I'll be couch surfing until it comes in!

So we wait...I'm not currently working and time is going by SO SLOWLY! I know it will all be a distant memory once the visa comes in, but for now...it's so hard.


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Charlene

Congrats on your Visa and good luck in Aus.

Jodi


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

dreama said:


> I lodged my 457 visa application on March 17th and have to admit I have been obsessively checking the visa site at least 2-3 times every day to see progress. Still just showing visa processing commenced, and visa fee received. I've had my medical, uploaded all my documents, but was told when I inquired last week that a case worker had not even been assigned to my file. Drat. My employer led me to believe it would come through in just a few weeks, however I am realistically expecting about 4-6 weeks minimum. My lease is up at the end of April and I sure hope it is ready by then or I'll be couch surfing until it comes in!
> 
> So we wait...I'm not currently working and time is going by SO SLOWLY! I know it will all be a distant memory once the visa comes in, but for now...it's so hard.


Hi Dreama

Its a pain saking process, we was also led to beleive it would be a couple of weeks so the time after that has not been good. We lodged ours on 10/02/11 and the status changed to processing commenced further on 23/03/11. and now we are still waiting. we thought we would be in aus by now!!!  

All we can do is hang on in there, it will come! Good Luck!

Jodi


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jody. I am one of several social workers who were recruited for the Northern Territory, and the recruitment agency I believe was going by the timeline of the previous recruits from the last two hiring waves. Patience is a virtue I reckon, so I will just have to find it. 

Processing commenced further? That's great! At least you know someone has looked at your file. 

Cheers and good luck - any day now perhaps for your visa.:clap2:


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

dreama said:


> Thanks Jody. I am one of several social workers who were recruited for the Northern Territory, and the recruitment agency I believe was going by the timeline of the previous recruits from the last two hiring waves. Patience is a virtue I reckon, so I will just have to find it.
> 
> Processing commenced further? That's great! At least you know someone has looked at your file.
> 
> Cheers and good luck - any day now perhaps for your visa.:clap2:


Yeah hope so, I am a social worker also Dreama but i am going to Melbourne, was going to go to Northern territory but when i got offered the one in melbourne i thought it would be more suitable for my 3 year old. 

Im not sure what procesing commenced further means but hopefully it will mean that it gets approved soon. 

Il keep you up dated.

Jodi


----------



## Scotsabroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Very happy, visa lodged 28th feb, nomination approved the 12th visa accepted 21st march thought it would take ages. See u in a few weeks Australia


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

CharleneBLiverpool said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my visa yesterday after 3 and a half stressful months!
> 
> ...


Charlene, that is great news! Congratulations. I think you've been waiting the longest!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Scotsabroad said:


> Very happy, visa lodged 28th feb, nomination approved the 12th visa accepted 21st march thought it would take ages. See u in a few weeks Australia


Hi Congratulations, what office was that at? what is your timeline did your status change on line?

Thanks

Jodi


----------



## hooplew (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all ,First time Poster ,
Interviewed and contract signed 23/12/10 with employer who is a first time sponsor.
Still awaiting employer acceptance as sponsor .Can I do anything ?
Please help very frustrated Welsher .Agent says stay calm!!!!!!.Who's he kidding?.
Thanks in hope
Hoop


----------



## Snick (Feb 6, 2011)

My subclass 457 was submitted on 13th March this year ( there's 4 of us going out) and we had approval the same week! (17th) guess I must have been lucky!!!!
Fly out after Easter......


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

holy cow that was fast! I can only hope. Mine was submitted on March 17th...still waiting for something to change with my online status.

Congrats on the visa!


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Snick said:


> My subclass 457 was submitted on 13th March this year ( there's 4 of us going out) and we had approval the same week! (17th) guess I must have been lucky!!!!
> Fly out after Easter......


Hi Congratulations, thats brilliant, where abouts are you going then?

Jodi


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

jodi - any look with your yet


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> jodi - any look with your yet


Hi Lady in waiting

No none what so ever, its so difficult and frustrating especially when people are saying theres are taking a few days. 

Have you had any news?

Jodi


----------



## Snick (Feb 6, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Hi Congratulations, thats brilliant, where abouts are you going then?
> 
> Jodi


I'll be jetting off to Melbourne exactly 4 weeks today


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Snick said:


> I'll be jetting off to Melbourne exactly 4 weeks today


Wow, i am sooo jealous thats where i am going but iv been waiting 7 weeks now!!!! 

Good Luck

Jodi


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing yet - there are some changes this saturday with immi so maybe they will push the ones through that are at progressing further. our nomination was approved on monday last - I am so stressed looking at no change on the tracking site. 
we are heading for sydney
fingers crossed for us all not long more:


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Woo Hoo got visa this morning. are time line is as follows:

10/02/11 processing commenced
10/02/11 fee received
23/03/11 procesing commenced further 
31/03/11 Visa Approved

Good luck everyone, hope it comes for you soon. 

Jodi


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

That is brill - 
Congrats 
seems that all we have to do is be patient....
hope it will be soon for the rest of us fingers crossed


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*awesome!*

That's awesome Jodi! Congrats! When do you leave?



Jodi3009 said:


> Woo Hoo got visa this morning. are time line is as follows:
> 
> 10/02/11 processing commenced
> 10/02/11 fee received
> ...


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody having trouble logging on to immi tracking site today. seems like to server is shut down.


----------



## Snick (Feb 6, 2011)

Jodi3009 said:


> Woo Hoo got visa this morning. are time line is as follows:
> 
> 10/02/11 processing commenced
> 10/02/11 fee received
> ...


Hi Jodi,
Great news ! 
When are you planning to leave for Oz now this is sorted?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

It has been acting up like that each evening when I try to log in for about an hour (morning in Australia), so wonder if they run maintenance each morning?



Ladyinwaiting said:


> Anybody having trouble logging on to immi tracking site today. seems like to server is shut down.


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi we are leaving on 14th April and i will be starting my job on the 27th. Exciting x x

good luck everyone hope its not too long now.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Very exciting! I can't wait until it's my turn. Just noticed the immigration website is down for maintenance for several hours - what will I do now that I can't check incessantly? :ranger:

cheers



Jodi3009 said:


> Hi we are leaving on 14th April and i will be starting my job on the 27th. Exciting x x
> 
> good luck everyone hope its not too long now.


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe we will all get our visa's when their system is back up and running
fingers crossed - it is heart sinking when I look and there is no change xxx


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi All

I am only getting a chance to post our Good News now 

Our Visa was approved  

Please see my timeline below 

18th Feb 2011 - Application Received - Processing Commenced
18th Feb 2011 - Application Fee Received 
30th March 2011 - Applicant Approved 

Our flights are booked and we are leaving Ireland on the 13th April... 

I hope everyone who is waiting will get good news soon.. We are so happy as the waiting was horrible. It will happen guys. 

Best of luck 

Paraic


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Exciting times ahead. Thanks for the post - gives me hope!



Paraic said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am only getting a chance to post our Good News now
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats that is great news Padric
did your status ever look for "more information required" as ours did and it was something simple which was sorted the same day. We will be 4 weeks tomorrow and waiting ........ :ranger::ranger:

Fingers crossed it will come soon to all of us waiting


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

17/03/2011 - Application Received
17/03/2011 - Application Fee Received
01/01/2011 - *Applicant Approved*

YAHOO!! Now to book tickets, movers, and get on a plane!


----------



## Snick (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow - did you have a time machine !


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

ha ha, no time machine I'm afraid, but I did seem to have luck on my side as I waited on baited breath and checked the online status about 15 times a day! I started the hiring process back in November, so this was the final hurdle and now I'm over it! Phew. Good luck to all those who are still waiting - things are moving in the immigration office, so you could be next!

cheers



Snick said:


> Wow - did you have a time machine !


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats Dreama
Gives us hope.. it is so so difficult waiting
How come it took you so long to find out your good news about the visa.
we must be the only family left on this forum that has not got the visa yet.

Good luck in OZ:clap2:


----------



## Jodi3009 (Feb 28, 2011)

dreama said:


> 17/03/2011 - Application Received
> 17/03/2011 - Application Fee Received
> 01/01/2011 - *Applicant Approved*
> 
> YAHOO!! Now to book tickets, movers, and get on a plane!


Congratulations thats brilliant, that didnt take too long did it. Good Luck!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I registered with a recruitment agency in late November. I had my initial interviews and screenings in December and January with the formal and final interview in late January. I was offered the job sometime in mid-February and I received my nomination in March for the 457 visa, and lodged my application on the 17th. And now it's been granted, just 12 business days later. They had suggested it would go quickly, but I was concerned when I didn't see anything updated since the 17th. There wasn't anything posted about "processing commenced further" as I'd read on here, it just went straight to "applicant approved". There is hope folks - you could be the next applicant approved!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hooray VISA Approved*

Hi Frnd,
This is my first post ......... i am visiting this thread from few days to understand the timelines on e457.
I think the maintenance done last weekend was very much positive for many on this thread , I am one of them.

Here are my timelines:

Application 457 Business Long Stay 
16/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
16/03/2011 Application fee received 
16/03/2001 Medical Finalised
17/03/2001 Medical Results recevied (Hospital submitted online)

04/04/2011 Applicant Approved 

It didnt even changed to application processing furthur ................... Just 15 working days ............. excluding (Sat/Sun) wow its amazing ....... didnt expected it so fast ................ but when I was checking the website for status daily multiple times, days were passing like weeks. But now its approved and soon i will go for stamping.
Guys who dont got it till now ............. dont loose hope ........... you will get it soon :clap2: ................ sydney Here i come


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Congrats that is great news Padric
> did your status ever look for "more information required" as ours did and it was something simple which was sorted the same day. We will be 4 weeks tomorrow and waiting ........ :ranger::ranger:
> 
> Fingers crossed it will come soon to all of us waiting


Hi There 

No our status only ever said - Application Received & Processing commenced, then Application Fee Received and Applicant Approved.. 

It does feel like a life time when waiting & I am sure you will have your Visa Soon. Our time line was approx 6 weeks, how long has it been for you so far? 

Paraic


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

dreama said:


> 17/03/2011 - Application Received
> 17/03/2011 - Application Fee Received
> 01/01/2011 - *Applicant Approved*
> 
> YAHOO!! Now to book tickets, movers, and get on a plane!


Hi Dreama 

Congrats to you on your great news :clap2:

I hope your move goes well 

All the best 

Paraic


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*my mistake*

Just realized I made a mistake in my timeline - that should read 04/04/2011 as my Applicant Approved date. So it was about 12 business days. :clap2:



dreama said:


> 17/03/2011 - Application Received
> 17/03/2011 - Application Fee Received
> 01/01/2011 - *Applicant Approved*
> 
> YAHOO!! Now to book tickets, movers, and get on a plane!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*And I`m off*

Tickets are booked and I leave Canada on Sunday night, arrival in Alice Springs on Tuesday afternoon. Seems like I waited so long for this process and now I`m going to be there this time next week. Yahoo!

I`m hoping for speedy approvals for everyone. Cheers!:clap2:



dreama said:


> Just realized I made a mistake in my timeline - that should read 04/04/2011 as my Applicant Approved date. So it was about 12 business days. :clap2:


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Still nothing - going crazy........ have they put us back into a pile or what ??????
it is so difficult waiting... We are going into the 5th week waiting now and has being "processing further" since 28th march. Why oh Why.....


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Congrats to all who have had their visa's approved!!! :cheer2:

Myself and my Other half are still waiting for ours to come through, we got a bit excited initially as O/H's employer told us it would all go through super quickly so we booked our flights for 3rd May and the shippers are coming to pack up our whole life on 28th April (in 22days!!!)

18/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
18/03/2011 Application fee received 

Am hoping it will come soon.......

We are heading to Perth, WA btw xxx


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

Just thought I would start sharing my timeline with everyone:

5/4/2011 457 lodged and paid for.


since I am already here in Melbourne I got a bridging visa automatically when I applied which lets me stay here till all is said and done. Still can't wait to get the visa though, it is impossible to make any long range plans when you dont have the visa.
Next hurdle is applying for the permanent resident visa.


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Still nothing - This has to be the hardest part of the whole process. Hate being in Linbo......


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Quick question... may have already been answered but such a looooong thread!

I am thinking of heading over next year on WHV (or a little later just on a holiday and looking for work) and then applying for 457... i know things are likely to change by then, but anyone know if it is quicker processing when there? Seems to be anything from 2 weeks to 2 months for "safe country" members at the moment.

Also, I work in IT as a web programmer and I know for PR that I would need ACS assessment but would I need this for 457 visa???

thanks


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in that same position as you, being in Australia and applying while here. I'll let you know how quickly it goes.

When I applied for my visa I was not asked specifically for an ACS assessment or if I had even applied for one, but it was one of the items named in the documents you can upload if that helps. 
The application did ask about skills assessments but it appeared that they only applied for tradespeople.





JimJams said:


> Quick question... may have already been answered but such a looooong thread!
> 
> I am thinking of heading over next year on WHV (or a little later just on a holiday and looking for work) and then applying for 457... i know things are likely to change by then, but anyone know if it is quicker processing when there? Seems to be anything from 2 weeks to 2 months for "safe country" members at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant space_junk, keep us updated. Good news about the ACS, I know it is need for PR 175 visa but that saves some time and hassle if it isn't needed. I'm hoping to get out there next year July on WHV... I'm in process of applying for Canadian WHV and so want to go there first!

thanks


----------



## hooplew (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all , employer now cleared for nomination at long last ,anyone know what info i can gather apart from refrences to speed up process towards visa ?Congrats to all if got visas & good luck with your new lives 
Hoop


----------



## suganyasek (Apr 7, 2011)

hey hooplew

any update on your employer SBS approval..how much time it took?? I'm on the same boat


----------



## suganyasek (Apr 7, 2011)

*457 employer sponsorship*

hey hooplew

any update on your employer SBS approval..how much time it took?? I'm on the same boat 

any advise is grtly appreciated

tx


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

GOT MY 457 VISA!!!

Here's the timeline:

457 Business Nomination (Company application - Step 2)
31/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced
31/01/2011 Application fee received

Once I received this email of the screenshot, I applied the following day for my visa application.

457 Business Long Stay Primary (My application - Step 3)
22/02/2011 Application received - processing commenced
22/02/2011 Application fee received
22/02/2011 Bridging visa granted
18/03/2011 Further processing commenced (Copy of passport pages required (I don't know why that wasn't requested earlier, I assumed as I was already in Australia))
05/04/2011 Visa approved

Good luck to everyone else waiting. In June they plan to reduce the processing time to 5 working days according to an article in the Irish Echo newspaper.


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats great news Rayzor - I hope ours comes soon. the waiting is not easy.


----------



## Paraic (Mar 3, 2011)

RayZor said:


> GOT MY 457 VISA!!!
> 
> Here's the timeline:
> 
> ...



Great News Rayzor, Congrats  
Our Visa was also approved last week, so we off on Wednesday.. Excited and Scared at the same time.. 

All the best 

Paraic :clap2:


----------



## macho1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Just got my visa approved yesterday. My timeline is as follows:

Visa submitted on the 11th of March.
Email received of visa approval 8 of April.

Looking to be in Sydney within the next 3-4 weeks.

Good luck to everyone else.

Macho.


----------



## Dunster (Apr 9, 2011)

*457 visa*



whalleyma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you're all having plenty of luck with getting your visa's and was wondering if anyone could help me find out how long 457's are taking at the moment?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunster (Apr 9, 2011)

I understand that you need a sponsor for a 457 visa....does anyone have suggestions on how to obtain a sponsor? Should I go ahead and submit my application....it states you need a sponsor first....seem to be getting different answers from different people in immagration???? HELP ANYONE?


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

Dunster said:


> I understand that you need a sponsor for a 457 visa....does anyone have suggestions on how to obtain a sponsor? Should I go ahead and submit my application....it states you need a sponsor first....seem to be getting different answers from different people in immagration???? HELP ANYONE?



You need a sponsor first. Submitting a visa app without a sponsor will just waste your time, they wont even look at it unledd there is a nomination reference number tied to your application as far as I know.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow wee! That is really quick. What industry do you work in? Good luck with your move.



macho1234 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just got my visa approved yesterday. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Still no Visa yet - we are in week six now and it has been at processing further for 2 weeks now. Guess we just have to live in hope that it will come soon. 
Best wishes to all who are waiting


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Quick update on the Visa situation!

O/H sent an email asking to attach his reference from work which has taken 2 months to arrive to the application. Our status changed yesterday to Processing further and this morning we received a very formal scary looking letter by email just asking for certified copies of our passports, no mention of the reference (we thought we had already included them in the application????)
Got them certified by a solicitor this morning and have emailed them straight off!!! Has this happened to anyone else or are they just taking their time and picking on us??? 

18/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
18/03/2011 Application fee received
11/04/2011 Application Being Processed Further
11/04/2011 Information Received
12/04/2011 Further Information Required


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Still no Visa yet - we are in week six now and it has been at processing further for 2 weeks now. Guess we just have to live in hope that it will come soon.
> Best wishes to all who are waiting


Where you headed to Ladyinwaiting???
We're off to Perth! x


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey PrettyKitty
We are heading to Sydney and we have a sponsor that was approved two weeks ago. Also there were changes to applications on the 2nd of April where lots more certifications and extra information is now required (something to do with security which is stated on OZ immigration web site.) I would say that might explain you have to get the passports certified. Are you doing you application with an agent or buy yourself online.
Are you family? as we have 3 young kids and I think that plays a part in the timeline. 
Your application is moving faster than ours. Ours was submitted to immigration on the 8/3/11. Hopefully you will hear more soon.
Fingers Crossed


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All!!

Our visa was approved this morning!! :cheer2:
Although we ha quite a shock we saw that it was only for 2 years instead of the 4 years we were expecting. O/H has been in touch with his sponsor/employer and they think it is because of a mistake at their end. We're waiting to hear back from our case officer tomorrow hopefully.
Has anyone else had this happen to them???

Our time line:
18/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
18/03/2011 Application fee received
11/04/2011 Application Being Processed Further
11/04/2011 Information Received
12/04/2011 Further Information Required
13/04/2011 Visa Granted


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Hey PrettyKitty
> We are heading to Sydney and we have a sponsor that was approved two weeks ago. Also there were changes to applications on the 2nd of April where lots more certifications and extra information is now required (something to do with security which is stated on OZ immigration web site.) I would say that might explain you have to get the passports certified. Are you doing you application with an agent or buy yourself online.
> Are you family? as we have 3 young kids and I think that plays a part in the timeline.
> Your application is moving faster than ours. Ours was submitted to immigration on the 8/3/11. Hopefully you will hear more soon.
> Fingers Crossed


I think you're right about the passports and the new rules, and it turns out O/H accidentally left them out of the application SILLY BOY!!!
O/H's sponsor/employer did the nomination bit on our behalf, but we have applied for the visa ourselves online. It's just the 2 of us (for now) so all we had to do was prove our defacto relationship.
I hope you hear something soon and wish you lots and lots of luck for your new exciting life in Sydney xxx


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

prettykitty said:


> I think you're right about the passports and the new rules, and it turns out O/H accidentally left them out of the application SILLY BOY!!!
> O/H's sponsor/employer did the nomination bit on our behalf, but we have applied for the visa ourselves online. It's just the 2 of us (for now) so all we had to do was prove our defacto relationship.
> I hope you hear something soon and wish you lots and lots of luck for your new exciting life in Sydney xxx


Congratulaations I am so pleased for you - enjoy your new life in Perth.. 
Its great news for you...


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Spoke to Agent last night and she said that she will not contact our case officer until a 3 month period is up. She says that 457 visa can take anywhere form 2 weeks to 3 months...
marvelous.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjosh (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi friends,
Happy to share the good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Application submitted - 15/03/11
Application fee received - 15/03/11
Processing commenced - 15/03/11
Further info submitted - 11/04/11
APPLICANT APPROVED - 14/04/11

So excited!!!!!!!! now i've to be serious in making the travel plans........... OMG........


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all!

Heard back from the immigration people this morning and it turns out that O/H's company made a mistake on their nomination which is why we were only granted 2 years!!!! RAGE!!!!
Just have to wait and see if we can get this sorted and get our full 4 years or we will have lots of problems with buying our car on finance etc...... 

How is everyone else going? xxx


----------



## Dunster (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello, would you mind if I ask: Do you have any idea where i may obtain a list of sponsors in Austrlia? I am trying to move there and due to my age, I am having a difficult time. Now I hear I need a sponsor but have no idea how to find one????? I get a feeling Au does not have a fondness for anyone over the age of 45????? If you can be of any help, my email is dcdunn55atgmail dot com....please let me know. Thanks so much.


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

Dunster said:


> Hello, would you mind if I ask: Do you have any idea where i may obtain a list of sponsors in Austrlia? I am trying to move there and due to my age, I am having a difficult time. Now I hear I need a sponsor but have no idea how to find one????? I get a feeling Au does not have a fondness for anyone over the age of 45????? If you can be of any help, my email is dcdunn55atgmail dot com....please let me know. Thanks so much.


There really is no "sponsor list". From what I know you can:

-have a family member sponsor you
-find an employer to sponsor you (what I did)
-get a state sponsorship (this will help you get a perm visa but the process will take a long time and being over 45 you will need max points in every category I would guess to make up)


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Still no Visa yet - we are in week six now and it has been at processing further for 2 weeks now. Guess we just have to live in hope that it will come soon.
> Best wishes to all who are waiting


Hi Ladyinwaiting,

I am Loke here. We are in the same boat! My e457 application was commenced on 2 March 2011. Then, my visa application status changed to "being processed further" on 29 March 2011. I still have not granted my visa yet! It's been 6weeks, and 7th week coming soon. Waiting....... 

Good luck to you and all who are waiting as well. Cheers~


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

*Hi*



prettykitty said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Our visa was approved this morning!! :cheer2:
> Although we ha quite a shock we saw that it was only for 2 years instead of the 4 years we were expecting. O/H has been in touch with his sponsor/employer and they think it is because of a mistake at their end. We're waiting to hear back from our case officer tomorrow hopefully.
> ...


Congratulation! Prettykitty :clap2:

You are so good luck that granted your visa within 1 month! I am wondering that did you contact your case officer directly throughout your visa application? How come your visa can be granted after 2 days of "being professed further". It is very fast!


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

lokefong said:


> You are so good luck that granted your visa within 1 month! I am wondering that did you contact your case officer directly throughout your visa application? How come your visa can be granted after 2 days of "being professed further". It is very fast!


Hi Loke!
Thanks for the congratulations!
We didn't contact our case officer at all throughout the process, she emailed us to ask for further information which was certified copies of our passports which we obtained and emailed back within 2 hrs and the following day our visa was granted.
We have friends who have gone through the same process a few weeks prior to us and they received their visa in 2 weeks!!!

Good luck and hope you hear soon!


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

prettykitty said:


> Hi Loke!
> Thanks for the congratulations!
> We didn't contact our case officer at all throughout the process, she emailed us to ask for further information which was certified copies of our passports which we obtained and emailed back within 2 hrs and the following day our visa was granted.
> We have friends who have gone through the same process a few weeks prior to us and they received their visa in 2 weeks!!!
> ...


Where are you heading to? Which immigration centre did you submit your visa application. I am going to Melbourne, and my visa application is being processed in Sydney office. My case officer emailed me to ask for further information which was my health insurance evidence and I emailed back by the following day. However, it's been 2 weeks, and there is no news regarding my visa. I am worry, so I wonder should I contact the case officer for any update 

Anyway, thank you for the information and all the best to you


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

lokefong said:


> Where are you heading to? Which immigration centre did you submit your visa application. I am going to Melbourne, and my visa application is being processed in Sydney office. My case officer emailed me to ask for further information which was my health insurance evidence and I emailed back by the following day. However, it's been 2 weeks, and there is no news regarding my visa. I am worry, so I wonder should I contact the case officer for any update
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the information and all the best to you


Heading to Perth (in 2 weeks!!)
WE submitted online so don't know which office it was sorry.
Good Luck!


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

prettykitty said:


> Heading to Perth (in 2 weeks!!)
> WE submitted online so don't know which office it was sorry.
> Good Luck!


Thanks!

wow, cool. I went to Perth before, nice place!
Hope you enjoy your new life over there. 
Bon voyage!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally, the visa has been approved. I hope you all will soon hear about your visa approvals. Here is my timeline.

23/2/2011 Application lodged online
16/03/2011 Application being processed further 
17/03/2011 Health requirements finalised
31/03/2011 Further medical results received
15/04/2011 Applicant Approved

Best wishes!


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody having trouble logging onto immi tracking web site thismorning. Have not been able to log on today at all


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

lokefong said:


> Hi Ladyinwaiting,
> 
> I am Loke here. We are in the same boat! My e457 application was commenced on 2 March 2011. Then, my visa application status changed to "being processed further" on 29 March 2011. I still have not granted my visa yet! It's been 6weeks, and 7th week coming soon. Waiting.......
> 
> Good luck to you and all who are waiting as well. Cheers~


Hello Loke
Have you got your visa yet ????? - We have no news today. Also I can't log onto immi tracking system for some reason today..

Best wishes to all.:confused2:


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Hello Loke
> Have you got your visa yet ????? - We have no news today. Also I can't log onto immi tracking system for some reason today..
> 
> Best wishes to all.:confused2:


Hello Ladyinwaiting
No, I have not got my visa yet. Same to me, I couldn't log onto immi tracking system yesterday at all. I am able to login and check today, but no news... 

Good luck~


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

lokefong said:


> Hello Ladyinwaiting
> No, I have not got my visa yet. Same to me, I couldn't log onto immi tracking system yesterday at all. I am able to login and check today, but no news...
> 
> Good luck~


Hi Loke - We are the same, nothing this morning. Where are you heading for ? We are going to Sydney and we will be taking 3 young children.
Fingers crossed we hear something soon.


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Hi Loke - We are the same, nothing this morning. Where are you heading for ? We are going to Sydney and we will be taking 3 young children.
> Fingers crossed we hear something soon.


I am heading to Melbourne alone. I got a job offer and my company is sponsoring me. 
Yes, there is still nothing today. Hopefully we hear good news soon. Finger cross.


----------



## Aussiedream (Apr 20, 2011)

*Hi*



lokefong said:


> I am heading to Melbourne alone. I got a job offer and my company is sponsoring me.
> Yes, there is still nothing today. Hopefully we hear good news soon. Finger cross.


HI Loke, just wondering how long you have waited for your visa?


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Aussiedream said:


> HI Loke, just wondering how long you have waited for your visa?


Hi Aussiedream, I have been waiting for 7 weeks, and 8th week coming soon. I launched my e457 visa application on 3 March 2011. 

How about your case? Where are you going to?


----------



## Aussiedream (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, I will be going to Melbourne. Visa lodged on 8 April. My agent told me it will take about 4 to 6 weeks. Your case is making me worry as you have yet to obtain yours. Mine should be later than yours.......guess have to wait even longer.


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Aussiedream said:


> Hi, I will be going to Melbourne. Visa lodged on 8 April. My agent told me it will take about 4 to 6 weeks. Your case is making me worry as you have yet to obtain yours. Mine should be later than yours.......guess have to wait even longer.


Your application is going through an agent. I launched my visa myself under my company nomination. We were expecting it will take about 4 weeks as well. Unfortunately we are still waiting. But the processing time might be different and subject to different case. I saw some people granted their visa in 3 weeks and some are still waiting though. Good luck!


----------



## Mollyann (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone - first time posting and so excited to actually be moving to Australia from the states. I've been following this thread for quite awhile and was really nervous about my visa. I am moving out to Melbourne in June with a large US company and wanted to pass on my experience. I am transferring within the company and they assigned an agent to me. I started gathering all my paperwork and filling out the forms in the beginning of March and the agent was actually able to file my paperwork on April 15. I was beginning to worry because of the stories I have seen here, but I finally was able to check this morning and it shows approved as of today. I was so excited. So I think what helped me is that we made sure we had all the paperwork completed and lined up, so there would be no questions and also, I am assuming that working and transferring within my company helped too.

Good luck to everyone and see you in Oz!


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

Still No Visa.... Have they forgotton about us ????. Week 8 now.... !!!!! Not a nice feeling when you check the tracking system every morning and nothing changes... Guess we have to hope for the best.
Best wishes to all who are waiting.



.


----------



## xaitha (May 2, 2011)

You might have already got your visa, but just in case....

I moved from UK to Sydney in January on a 457 visa. However, I didn't use a migration agent at all. The sponsoring company emailed when their application was submitted, then approved and then I applied online from my end. I ended being granted a visa in 8 days although typically they say it takes 6 weeks. I didn't need to do any medicals or anything else either. 

best of luck with it all.


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW - Visa APPROVED this morning - finally.
its taken 7 weeks and 6 days. Cant beliveve it . very excited now and scared also
Time Line
8/3/11 Appication commenced / Fee Recieved
28/3/11 Furhter Info Required / Processing Further
2/5 11 Application Approved

Good Luck to all who are waiting


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!! U waited really long! Enjoy


----------



## paulwalker (May 2, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Still No Visa.... Have they forgotton about us ????. Week 8 now.... !!!!! Not a nice feeling when you check the tracking system every morning and nothing changes... Guess we have to hope for the best.
> Best wishes to all who are waiting.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lady in waiting, we are also in our 8th week now. I sincerely hope we hear by the end of the week we move out our house this weekend as we had an offer and felt we had to take it houses are taking up to 1 year to sell around here.

We were originally told they were taking up to 6 weeks but some were getting them in days. We are a family of 6 and are heading for Adelaide supossedly the first week of JUNE!!

Good luck

Paul


----------



## Ladyinwaiting (Mar 25, 2011)

paulwalker said:


> Hi Lady in waiting, we are also in our 8th week now. I sincerely hope we hear by the end of the week we move out our house this weekend as we had an offer and felt we had to take it houses are taking up to 1 year to sell around here.
> 
> We were originally told they were taking up to 6 weeks but some were getting them in days. We are a family of 6 and are heading for Adelaide supossedly the first week of JUNE!!
> 
> ...


Hey Paul
We got ours this morning after our agent reluctantly contacted immigration. They required more info which was submitted, and the next thing, the visa was approved. Best of luck its just a waiting game. Take "hand and all" on the sale of your house, its a good position to be in.


----------



## paulwalker (May 2, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> Hey Paul
> We got ours this morning after our agent reluctantly contacted immigration. They required more info which was submitted, and the next thing, the visa was approved. Best of luck its just a waiting game. Take "hand and all" on the sale of your house, its a good position to be in.


HI,

Its very funny you should say this i have been at my Visa company to write to Co for 2 weeks now and so far they refused however they did say on Thursday last week if nothing was heard by end of week they would contact them. So i fired Visa company an email earlier today just to remind them.So im hoping that this also does the trick for me!!

Well done on approval.

Paul


----------



## thebnut (May 2, 2011)

*Checking in*

Hi Guys

New to the world of expats online, mainly because I'm not one (just yet). Is this the best forum etc?

Anyway, looking to move to Brisbane to start new role at the beginning of September.

Employers have a 457 process kicked off for myself and GF (they've got they're own migration agent department)

Application submitted by agents 26th April
Payment taken 27th April

Been told no need for medicals

Now we're just waiting!

All seems to be well at the mo, and will post on here any updates.

Any other Brissy-bound-brits here?

Cheers
B


----------



## mac75 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Paul Thanks for your info with regards to the 457 visa.Please can you tell me that did you have to get reference letter for last 3 years from your Employers to be submitted with your visa application.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Mac


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Ladyinwaiting!

Me also new to the world of expatform.

Our 457 application has been filed yesterday. Lets see how much time it takes for the processing.

Tito


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

itsme_rajee said:


> Employer sponsored visa.
> -> No PCC
> -> No english test as the package is above that 85k limit
> 
> ...


Hi Rajee,
congratzzzzzzzzzzzz............
My husband is in australia and me in India now. Even we had our application lodged in sydney through migration agent on april 11th 2011.
I have few questions: are you onshore or offshore at the time of your visa application lodged?
did you apply it online?? 
how can we get the information about reports received in DIAC?? 
do we get any trn number??
till date we dont have any information regarding our application. only thing we know is we submmitted our application in migration office, done with our medicals, and they told that they have submitted them...
Please it would be grateful if you reply back

thank uuu


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

ashastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite sometime now and have been observing the timelines for the 457 visa. Me and my husband sailing in the same boat. My husband's company filed the nomination and 457 visa on 21st December 2010. Our medicals were finalised by 27th jan 2011. Later the nomination was approved on 5th feb. Now eagerly waiting for the visa approval.
> 
> ...


hey even we are on the same situation. 
Wish u gud luck in ur visa
I have a question regarding medicals : how can we know that medicals are approved or not and where can we can that information. we are approaching through oz migration agent. my husband in Australia now and me in India.


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Visa granted this morning!! Applied 24/1 Yipee! Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!!


Congratssssss..........


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Fjellsen said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: See you in Oz!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Congratsssss!!
> 
> ...


congrats....


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
new to the forum, read this thread all the way through and its nice to know we are not the only ones feeling in Limbo!
Also had a chuckle at some of the things ive realised ive been doing that other people have mentioned, like now remembering ALL the details for online checking such as TRN and passport number! 

Anyhow, just to share the timeline as a comparison - 
22/4 - processing commenced
28/4 - healthchecks finalised
..........limbo...........

hate waiting and my employer is not very patient either!


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

ashastry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our Visa got approved today morning!!! A great relief to my husband and me!!!
> ...were really looking forward to it since the past 9 weeks.
> ...


Hi,
congratssssss........
Me and my husband are even waiting for 457 visa approval. we had our visa application lodged on april 10th 2011. My husband is in australia and me in india now. 
Please could you answer some of my questions regarding visa.
1.Are you onshore or offshore at the time of your visa?
2.How can we know the status of our process?
we are through oz migration agent and my husband office is sponsoring us. so please give me an idea exactly what happens..

thank u


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

jjosh said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share the good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Application submitted - 15/03/11
> Application fee received - 15/03/11
> ...


hey congrats...
could you please give me information on few questions:
my husband is in sydney now and me in india. his company is sponsoring him. company nomination and position nomination have been approved and we lodged our application to oz migration agent on april 12th 2011. simultaneously our medicals are also done.
how can we know that all our documents, medicals are submitted and case officer is allocated or not. our migration told that it would take 6-8weeks.
please reply for this questions
thank uu


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All,
Would like to share my timelines...

15/04/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
15/04/2011 Application fee received 
04/05/2011 Application being processed further


Judes


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Here are our timelines....

27/04/2011 - Application recieved - Processing commenced
27/04/2011 - Application fee received


Now for the waiting...and yes, I also know the TRN and passport number off by heart!!

em x


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Hm, dunno if I am considered lucky or not but:

21/4/11 Visa Applied (by company)
4/5/11 Visa granted

I'm sure they have missed something. In anycase, this is much sooner than I imagined and I havent even started looking at relocation yet!


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladyinwaiting said:


> WOW - Visa APPROVED this morning - finally.
> its taken 7 weeks and 6 days. Cant beliveve it . very excited now and scared also
> Time Line
> 8/3/11 Appication commenced / Fee Recieved
> ...


Congratulations! My case has been taken 8 weeks and am still waiting now on 9th week... OMG.. it is so long!


----------



## Pink1985 (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys. 

I'm new to the forum. Me and my partner have just submitted our 457 visa. We r hoping it will get granted asap. Hope they don't need Medicaid or police check because that can delay things. 

My partners job is in Perth for 4 years.


----------



## McSpafter (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, only checked in today. I will be posting my timelines here as well.

I was offered a job in Perth last year November, but the visa application was on hold until the birth of our second child which was 23 March 2011. The passport and birth certificates took ages to get processed, but luckily all documentation is now in order.

My new employer is sponsoring the visa and have assigned a migration agent. I emailed all the required documentation through on Tuesday. Medical assessments was done yesterday. I assume the application will be submitted today or Monday, medical report should arrive in Sydney by latest end next week.

Further progress to follow.

I am hoping to have everything finalised by end of June and to relocate to Aus in July.

Cheers

McS


----------



## JennyHanson (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello

My new company sponsored me and my fiance was nominated to go onto the visa also. the company lodged the 457 application on 16th march and it was approved 27th april.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## paulwalker (May 2, 2011)

*Visa approved*



mac75 said:


> Hi Paul Thanks for your info with regards to the 457 visa.Please can you tell me that did you have to get reference letter for last 3 years from your Employers to be submitted with your visa application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe I had to have reference letters from a couple of employers that seems so long ago thoughmbut answer is yes.

On the plus side I today received my visa approval leave for Adelaide June the 6th.

Time line

Started application jan 10
Assigned co 4th feb 11
Meds received mar 4th
Visa approved 6th may

Visa approval may 6th 11


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

emmafaye said:


> Here are our timelines....
> 
> 27/04/2011 - Application recieved - Processing commenced
> 27/04/2011 - Application fee received
> ...


STILL WAITING AND CHECKING DAILY!!:smash:

Em xx


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Dear Sirs,

I am new to this forum, but being unregistered I read it with great interest!

Could you please provide me approximate time how long may it take to employer become a sponsor and get nomination approved by DIAC? How long did it take in your case?

Thanks.


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, finally my e457 visa is granted on 9 May 2011. It took 9 weeks. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Cheers 

time line
02/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
02/03/2011 Application fee received
04/03/2011 Medical results received
29/03/2011 Application is being processed further
09/05/2011 Visa approved.


----------



## Aussiedream (Apr 20, 2011)

lokefong said:


> Yeah, finally my e457 visa is granted on 9 May 2011. It took 9 weeks. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Cheers
> 
> time line
> 02/03/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


Congrats...I'm still waiting mine. So worry. When you will be leaving to Melb?


----------



## lokefong (Apr 15, 2011)

Aussiedream said:


> Congrats...I'm still waiting mine. So worry. When you will be leaving to Melb?


Thanks. Actually I am in Melbourne now, I arrived in Melbourne on 3rd May 2011. I decided to come early to look for accommodation and settle down, so when my visa is granted I could just get into work directly. As I spoken to my company, and we were expecting that my visa will be completed any day soon. My company called to immigration to inquiry is it possible that I enter Australia with travel (ETA) visa for the purpose of looking accommodation to settle down, and Immigration office said I can do so. I spent my first week on looking for accommodation as my company provided me 1 week of temporary accommodation in a guest house. It was quite tired of travelling around to view the houses, and I managed to get a most suitable for myself which is a studio. And so, I am lucky that my visa is granted on this Monday, and I started to work on Tuesday  Furthermore, I looked around the city centre of Melbourne last weekend, and I am already get used of the public transportation of Melbourne. Melbourne is a good city, and I love this city!

No worry mate, you will get your visa soon. Hopefully my experience is helpful for you. Good luck


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

congrats mate, we r also planning tocome to melbourne , family of 3 could u give me an idea of what the rental prices are around richmond .coz gota job at epworth richmond.any advice wouldbe very helpful . cheers


----------



## zainux (May 11, 2011)

can someone tell me what 457 is all about?


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Am I the only one who gets more and more fed up every day after checking the e457 system and finding nothings changed on the application? 
I guess i know its a stupid question really, just needed to vent my frustration with people who know how i feel >_<

HATE feeling my life is in limbo, its been 5 months total from applying for the job, getting the job sponsorship through to applying for nomination and our visa application submitted!
its been 3 weeks since submission so hopefully not too much longer. 
hope it comes back positive!

are there any cases anyone knows about where 457's are rejected?
not seen that mentioned anywhere here


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

got our visa approved yesterday, but dont know whether to feel excited or not coz it seems after reading al lthe cost of living figures it seemsstaying back in ireland seems not bad after all.

anyways it tooks us maybe approximately 6 weekswe dont know exactly coz our employer applied forthe 457 visa and just called/mailed us today moring with the details.:juggle:


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations!

See for us, the positives in general everyday life seem worth it, like knowing on average the weather is lovely and it costs nothing to go to the beach at the weekend and relax in the sun. 
Our friends rave about living in aus now and wouldn't come back for the world!


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

SUCBA – We’re also frustrated with the whole process. I’m equally frustrated with my husband’s employer. It took them a month from the informal (verbal) offer to giving him a formal (written) offer. Another month before they even asked us for basic information so they could submit their portion of the 457 application and give us the forms for the health insurance provider they recommended. Another 2 weeks before they finally submitted it (last week). We send and paid for our portion on May 11. 

Did I mention they want him to start working the first week of July? I’m very doubtful that will happen. We can’t book anything until the visas come in. We also have a 1 y/o with no family close by so we need to plan as much as we can in advance. But we can’t because it we have no idea how long it will take for the visas to come in. GAH! I’m so frustrated.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

BornToLove said:


> SUCBA – We’re also frustrated with the whole process. I’m equally frustrated with my husband’s employer. It took them a month from the informal (verbal) offer to giving him a formal (written) offer. Another month before they even asked us for basic information so they could submit their portion of the 457 application and give us the forms for the health insurance provider they recommended. Another 2 weeks before they finally submitted it (last week). We send and paid for our portion on May 11.
> 
> Did I mention they want him to start working the first week of July? I’m very doubtful that will happen. We can’t book anything until the visas come in. We also have a 1 y/o with no family close by so we need to plan as much as we can in advance. But we can’t because it we have no idea how long it will take for the visas to come in. GAH! I’m so frustrated.



I hear you my company took almost 2 months to frame proper offer letter after verbal offer. Its really frustrating.


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> I hear you my company took almost 2 months to frame proper offer letter after verbal offer. Its really frustrating.


My husband sent the person who handles the visas a list of questions and stressed that his wife (me) is very stressed about such a major move with a little child, etc. Her whole job is handling the visas of foreign employees, she should have addressed 90% of the questions when he first got the offer. 

Her response to him was 'I'm going to send you our relocation package with information on settling in the area.' You know, something we maybe should have gotten with the friggin offer letter. I'm pretty sure she sent it by letter mail, so it should be here in about a month assuming she sent it right away


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

BornToLove said:


> My husband sent the person who handles the visas a list of questions and stressed that his wife (me) is very stressed about such a major move with a little child, etc. Her whole job is handling the visas of foreign employees, she should have addressed 90% of the questions when he first got the offer.
> 
> Her response to him was 'I'm going to send you our relocation package with information on settling in the area.' You know, something we maybe should have gotten with the friggin offer letter. I'm pretty sure she sent it by letter mail, so it should be here in about a month assuming she sent it right away


Lol cheer up buddy and pray that you get the letter before boarding the flight for Australia  Jokes apart, Good luck with your move, keep us posted


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

That's actually the advantage I think is best about this forum, when your frustrated you know people understand why and they relate.
My biggest regret of the process I'd telling people other than just close family that it's happening. This is because it's so frustrating having lots of people asking "got a date when your going yet?!"
And because the visa hasn't returned you can't answer, let alone be confident it'll definitely happen! 

I just keep telling myself to remember the good reasons were doing it to keep sanity lol


----------



## Dazza_1 (May 13, 2011)

*Still Waiting*

HEy guys have my visa application submitted since 8th March 2011.

22nd of March Nomination approved
25th /03 Health Insurance submitted

Still waiting for my 457 its now the middle of May could be any day now just getting really frustratiung waiting on the approval.


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

Dazza_1 said:


> HEy guys have my visa application submitted since 8th March 2011.
> 
> 22nd of March Nomination approved
> 25th /03 Health Insurance submitted
> ...


hellodazza

our 457 was submitted approx at the same dates did they ask for form 1221 if they do u should get in few days time by the way where r u planning to go in oz. r u a nurse


----------



## Dazza_1 (May 13, 2011)

sheryl said:


> hellodazza
> 
> our 457 was submitted approx at the same dates did they ask for form 1221 if they do u should get in few days time by the way where r u planning to go in oz. r u a nurse


Heading to sydney no have yet to fill in the form 1221!


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

My Current timelines


Application Status
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
03/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
03/05/2011 Application fee received 
10/05/2011 Health requirements finalised 
10/05/2011 Further medical results received 
13/05/2011 Application being processed further 

Waiting now for the next update


----------



## sarah28 (Dec 29, 2010)

We got our 457 approved at the weekend just 10 days after it was submitted! 
We are heading to Sydney, my husband will go in July, I'll go in September with the kids.
Hubby is handing in his resignation today, he is very excited! :clap2:


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

sarah28 said:


> We got our 457 approved at the weekend just 10 days after it was submitted!
> We are heading to Sydney, my husband will go in July, I'll go in September with the kids.
> Hubby is handing in his resignation today, he is very excited! :clap2:


Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Dazza_1 (May 13, 2011)

Got my 457 visa approved!!


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

*My timeline*

My 457 was approved for me and my wife today, here is the timeline:
Applied 5/4/2011
Further processing 8/4/2011
.
.
.
.
nothing happening, my boss puts a call in on 
13/5/2011

Get a response from Immi 13/5/2011 requesting copy of my passport copy
Visa approved 
17/5/2011


----------



## weepel (May 17, 2011)

*457 Visa Timeline - US Applicant*

Hello!

Here was my timeline (I was careful to not use our backward date formatting here in the states, which is mm/dd/yyyy):

23/04/2011 Application Received - Processing Commenced
23/04/2011	Application fee received
05/05/2011 Proof of health insurance attached to visa
12/05/2011	Applicant Approved

All in all, the process took ~20 days; I was extremely impressed. Had I had to do the same thing here in the States, it would have likely taken 3 months, given how our federal government works.

I *believe* the health insurance set up is different than for UK citizens, as a US citizen, I do not have reciprocal health care agreement, so I applied for private health insurance through IMAN Australian Health Plans - Health Plans for Temporary Residents Working in Australia (I can't attach a link since I am a new member)


----------



## cyclone22 (Feb 27, 2011)

*457 Timeline*

Here is my timeline.

23/04/2011 Application Received - Processing Commenced
23/04/2011	Application fee received
09/05/2011 Health requirements finalized for other family members and my medicals referred
18/05/2011 My health requirements finalized
18/05/2011	Applicant Approved


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Dear Sirs,
Why do nobody write how long your sponsor nomination took time after signing a contract?

Thanks


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

dmitry86 said:


> Dear Sirs,
> Why do nobody write how long your sponsor nomination took time after signing a contract?
> 
> Thanks



I think in my case that is what took so long. It took about 4 weeks to get the sponsor and position nomination. Once that was granted my visa only took about 5 days, but I already had all of my required documents uploaded to the immi web site.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

space_junk said:


> I think in my case that is what took so long. It took about 4 weeks to get the sponsor and position nomination. Once that was granted my visa only took about 5 days, but I already had all of my required documents uploaded to the immi web site.



Thank you,

I've signed the job offer at the end of April and my employer said that they wanted to accelerate the process and suggested to wait 3-4 weeks for their nomination procedure. I'm still waiting for instructions from the employer. Suppose I am in a same boat as you've been before. Hope to get visa as well then.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dmitry86 said:


> Thank you Sir,
> 
> I've signed the job offer at the end of April and my employer said that they wanted to accelerate the process and suggested to wait 3-4 weeks for their nomination procedure. I'm still waiting for instructions from the employer. Suppose I am in a same boat as you've been before. Hope to get visa as well then.


Ya nomination process average to take 4 weeks this is what my employer has told me as well. Just an off topic thing, I kinda find weird that you use sir to address people on the forum. What is the logic behind it? Sir is a title isn't?


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

dmitry86 said:


> Thank you Sir,
> 
> I've signed the job offer at the end of April and my employer said that they wanted to accelerate the process and suggested to wait 3-4 weeks for their nomination procedure. I'm still waiting for instructions from the employer. Suppose I am in a same boat as you've been before. Hope to get visa as well then.


That sounds about right. Were I you I would login and check the progress of my application every day or so, and if you see no progress in your application in 4 to 5 weeks have your employer call or email the Immigration Center of Excellence and see what the hold up is. Once my employer did that my visa began processing immediately.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> Just an off topic thing, I kinda find weird that you use sir to address people on the forum. What is the logic behind it? Sir is a title isn't?


Sorry about that, it's strange to read it but I always use "Dear Sirs" when I address to unknown people on the web or via email. Here in France it's usual to say "Bonjour Monsieur (Hello Sir)". I apologize if I hurt you with that issue.
Finally, yes, "Sir" is a title..in the UK, as I know.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dmitry86 said:


> Sorry about that, it's strange to read it but I always use "Dear Sirs" when I address to unknown people on the web or via email. Here in France it's usual to say "Bonjour Monsieur (Hello Sir)". I apologize if I hurt you with that issue.
> Finally, yes, "Sir" is a title..in the UK, as I know.


No worries dude, I was just curious  All the best with your move!


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Approval received today! 
Wahhhooooo


----------



## nlm1980 (May 20, 2011)

Application Lodged 31/3/2011
Health Requirements Finalised 5/4/2011
Further Processing Commenced 29/4/2011
*******Waiting, Waiting, Waiting************

Might go mad... :-(


----------



## Aspirant (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be leaving to Melbourne by June end on 457 visa. Can I apply for a PR after reaching Melbourne? If yes, please let me know what is the processing time and procedure.


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Hi All
we applied for our 457 visa. Me in India and my husband in Sydney now. we got our TRN number on May 20th 2011. The status is Application Received- Processing Commenced.
Can anyone please let us more how many days will it take for our visa.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

rithika said:


> Hi All
> we applied for our 457 visa. Me in India and my husband in Sydney now. we got our TRN number on May 20th 2011. The status is Application Received- Processing Commenced.
> Can anyone please let us more how many days will it take for our visa.


SLA is four weeks.


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Achilles said:


> SLA is four weeks.


Hi
Thanks for the reply
But SLA??? I didnt get u??
can you please give that details


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

rithika said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply
> But SLA??? I didnt get u??
> can you please give that details


They will take a maximum of four weeks for your visa processing and approval provided you meet all the requirements. 

I applied a dependent visa for my wife in Dec and it took only 9 working days.

But it looks like now the DIAC is taking 4 weeks to approve the visa.


----------



## hari_baran (May 24, 2011)

It took around 30 days to get my 457. 

15/04/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
15/04/2011 Application fee received 
17/05/2011 Applicant Approved


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Achilles said:


> They will take a maximum of four weeks for your visa processing and approval provided you meet all the requirements.
> 
> I applied a dependent visa for my wife in Dec and it took only 9 working days.
> 
> But it looks like now the DIAC is taking 4 weeks to approve the visa.


Hi


Actually latest news on 457 has been released that the processing times has to be decreased. 
So Iam expecting the visa to be approved witin these days...
Anyways Thank you for the reply.


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by emmafaye 
Here are our timelines....

27/04/2011 - Application recieved - Processing commenced
27/04/2011 - Application fee received


Now for the waiting...and yes, I also know the TRN and passport number off by heart!!

em x







emmafaye said:


> STILL WAITING AND CHECKING DAILY!!:smash:
> 
> Em xx


 



Should we have had any movement yet on the status?? Nothing has changed on the online checker from the original application date of 27/04/2011. 

Seems odd to me that there been nothing happening in 4 weeks......

Is this normal?? (and if not, what can we do next????)


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Hi Emma, ours took about 4 weeks, and just before approval we asked our agent and hr dept to enquire on the status, once we done that it was completed within a day. Seemed to gee them up a bit. 

Good luck


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Got VISA 457 application lodged yesterday morning by my company's prefered agent.
I am yet to submit my Health exam. Hopefully everything goes well, 4-6weeks waiting period.

25/5/2011 Application submtted
...
...


----------



## talajouy (May 25, 2011)

Hi

I have a job offer from an Aussies company.
My employer has hired an immigration agent to apply for sponsorship and nomination and we already got the nomination approval on 29th of March.
An subclass 457 Visa application also logged for me at 7th of march.

I have done the medic test at 24th of march on immigration department request as well.

They asked me to get insurance and fill some extra forms and provide some other information after that and all has done at the time.

However there is no other news, its going to be three months since the application log date, is it normal to take such a long time?!!

I do the TRN online check everyday, Nothing change!!?? I'm worry to crash their server so much log I do.

Any Idea please?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

talajouy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a job offer from an Aussies company.
> My employer has hired an immigration agent to apply for sponsorship and nomination and we already got the nomination approval on 29th of March.
> ...


Hello,

Whether is it possible to apply for visa before nomination approval as well as medic?
How long did you wait for sponsorship and nomination approval? Thanks


----------



## talajouy (May 25, 2011)

dmitry86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Whether is it possible to apply for visa before nomination approval as well as medic?
> How long did you wait for sponsorship and nomination approval? Thanks


I don't know how long for sponsorship but the nomination approval tokes about four weeks.
I wonder it to but sounds like can apply for nomination and visa at the same time over the sponsorship approval.
All those has done by the immigration agent hired by my employer.

I am still waiting for the visa, 7th of June it will be three full months waiting for visa.


----------



## talajouy (May 25, 2011)

I just received my visa approval.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

talajouy said:


> I just received my visa approval.


Congrats!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dmitry86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Whether is it possible to apply for visa before nomination approval as well as medic?
> How long did you wait for sponsorship and nomination approval? Thanks



You can apply once your nomination application is filed. You don't have to wait for its approval as nomination which as mentioned above can take upto 4 weeks. For medicals (usually you just need x-ray) you can go ahead and do it once you have transaction reference number (the confirmation number generated by DIAC system after submission of 457 application)

By sponsorship you mean company's application to become approved sponsor or employee's application for 457?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> By sponsorship you mean company's application to become approved sponsor or employee's application for 457?


Hello ricks1088,

By sponsorship I mean company's application, which I am waiting since the end of April. Eager to start my application asap as I want to leave France promptly...

Thanks


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

emmafaye said:


> Here are our timelines....
> 
> 27/04/2011 - Application recieved - Processing commenced
> 27/04/2011 - Application fee received
> ...


Checked this lunchtime and approved!!! No medicals and took 4 weeks!! 

Good luck everyone else thats still waiting!xx


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

talajouy said:


> I just received my visa approval.


Congratulations!!x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

emmafaye said:


> Checked this lunchtime and approved!!! No medicals and took 4 weeks!!
> 
> Good luck everyone else thats still waiting!xx


WOW!! Great going emmafaye :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: I have been reading some of your posts in the lounge area so am really happy for you to get it soon. Do you mind sharing your opinion on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/79621-so-whats-charm-westerners.html ???


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> WOW!! Great going emmafaye :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: I have been reading some of your posts in the lounge area so am really happy for you to get it soon. Do you mind sharing your opinion on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/79621-so-whats-charm-westerners.html ???


Done!x


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations Emma!


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Do we have to send off passports/go to the High Commision to get our visas stamped, or is it all done electronically via the passports??

We applied and were approved via the online application through the immi website, so do we need the passports stamped at all??? 

Even when in Australia???


----------



## smeghead (May 27, 2011)

Hi there,

Just wanted to ask you guys - has anybody heard about a situation where 457 visa wasn't granted (after nomination approval)? Or is it just a matter of time and sooner or later I'll get it? How long does it currently take? My colleague got it in two days a year and half ago, another one got it within two weeks a half a year ago...

12/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
12/05/2011 Application fee received 

Thanks


----------



## eislc (May 27, 2011)

*new..*

Boy am I glad to find a recent thread about this! Here's my situation; finished uni here on exchange (student visa). Popped over to NZ to get Working Holiday Visa. Fell in love with future husband and decided to try and stay. Started working casually for contact lens company doing marketing work (coordinator), and they loved me and took me on 5 days a week. Realized I would have to quit after 6 months, so they offered to sponsor me under 457 scheme. They had no idea how on earth to do it, and no one could afford migration agents (we're a very small new company, but growing!), so it took us a while to lodge sponsorship and nomination in order to figure out how to do create the training benchmark and all that. Not to mention, I'm a very recent graduate and any prior experience I have revolves around serving/bartending, as I had to pay for my own tuition somehow the last 4 years! SO my current time line;

02/05/2011 Sponsorship lodged (step 1)
03/05/2011 Nomination lodged (step 2)
these both still just say: application received- processing commenced
12/5/2011 my visa lodged (step 3)
this one says bridging visa granted.

I'm going bonkers checking too. I've got a two-week holiday to go home to Canada coming up in a little less than a month, and I would kill to know before then because if it was rejected...I'm out of options and would have to quit my wonderful new job that I love, not to mention leave the country in November when my WHV would expire. I couldn't de-facto with my boyfriend because his parents are very traditonal and there is NO WAY we're allowed to co-habitate before mariage, and mariage is still at least 2 years away for us (we're 21 and 23). 
Sorry for writing a book here but just wondering if there are any other in love/worried/stressed souls out there!!

PS signed up too quickly...expat in AUSTRALIA, not Austria  Although I bet it's beautiful there too....


----------



## McSpafter (May 6, 2011)

McSpafter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, only checked in today. I will be posting my timelines here as well.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I got some good news today. Originally I thought we'd get visa approval in June, and then relocate end July!

Just received confirmation that our visas has been approved!

11 May 2011: Application submitted
13 May 2011: Medical Assessments received
27 May 2011: Visa approved

That's 10 working days after medicals!

Yeah! This means we will be leaving South Africa at the end of June 2011!

Pieter


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

emmafaye said:


> Do we have to send off passports/go to the High Commision to get our visas stamped, or is it all done electronically via the passports??
> 
> We applied and were approved via the online application through the immi website, so do we need the passports stamped at all???
> 
> Even when in Australia???


Does anyone know the answer to this question from Emma? after online 457 approval, do you need a label or anything in your passport ?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure about the UK, but coming from Canada there is nothing to paste into your passport. We just have to have a copy of the visa at home and the number.


----------



## wnvasdf (May 29, 2011)

hey everyone, congratulations on your 457 

Did anyone originally enter Australia on a working holiday before getting a 457? I would like to hear the story!

Thanks,


----------



## eislc (May 27, 2011)

McSpafter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got some good news today. Originally I thought we'd get visa approval in June, and then relocate end July!
> 
> ...


Pieter, is this timeline after your company was already aproved as s sponsor, and the nomination was already aproved as well? It this the time line for just YOUR 457 application? Or all three steps? oh and congrats!!!


----------



## McSpafter (May 6, 2011)

eislc said:


> Pieter, is this timeline after your company was already aproved as s sponsor, and the nomination was already aproved as well? It this the time line for just YOUR 457 application? Or all three steps? oh and congrats!!!


Hi There Eislc,

The company has done sponsorship before, and is an apporved sponsor.

I have been offered the position with them in November last year, but we had to wait for my wife to give birth for our second child before we could apply for the visas (The little one was born 23 March 2011). We had to wait for her passport and unabridged birth certificate before we could submit (this took about 6 weeks). The application was submitted to my new employer's approved migration agent on the 3rd of May, and they submitted our application on 11 May. Our medicals was done in South Africa on 5 May, and was received in Sydney on 13 May. The approval then took only 10 working days after all information was received!

I am not sure when the nomination was done, but would think it was done some time ago.

@ Scuba, we do not need to have label stamped in our passport. We were given a letter to carry with us to show the visa approval. The visas themselves are electronically linked to our passports. If we wish to have a label in our passports, we can have this done after arrival in Australia.

Regards
Pieter


----------



## eislc (May 27, 2011)

thank you very much for your answer, pieter.

Anyone else, I'm still having trouble getting approximate time lines for the WHOLE 457 process, not just your own e457 part that you lodged. Does anyone have experience of the time it took from the moment Sponsorship was lodged, with nomination lodged shortly after and with this TRN a Visa application about a week later? 
I am lodging on shore, and my company is by no means someone who's done this before, we're about a staff of 3, it's a business of a family friend who's agreed to help me because they were happy with the work I did for the casually while on my WHV. I'm going crazy because I will need to actually QUIT and go look for some other job soon as I'm going to reach my 6 months with them in August, I was really hoping to at least have an answer as to approved/not approved before then 
On rainy Sydney days like this one, it sure it tempting to just throw in the towel!

SO anyone, timelines, from STEP 1 all the way to approval of STEP 3???? would greatly appreaciate any help!

-Caz


----------



## SCUBA (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Pieter


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

SCUBA said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this question from Emma? after online 457 approval, do you need a label or anything in your passport ?




Apparently, if you can log onto VEVO on the immi website there is a list of countries which do not need the visa stamp in their passport - the UK is one of these countires.

Em x


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

> Anyone else, I'm still having trouble getting approximate time lines for the WHOLE 457 process, not just your own e457 part that you lodged. Does anyone have experience of the time it took from the moment Sponsorship was lodged


Hello eislc, concerning my case... I signed a contract at the end of April and still waiting while my sponsor will be approved by DIMIA. Suppose to proceed further this week.


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

Almost completing a month. Still waiting

Nomination is yet to be approved as well

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
03/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
03/05/2011 Application fee received 
13/05/2011 Application being processed further 


10/05/2011 Health requirements finalised 
16/05/2011 Information received 
10/05/2011 Further medical results received 
10/05/2011 Further medical results received


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

12/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
12/05/2011 Application fee received 

22/05/2011 Information received 
01/06/2011 Health requirements finalised 
01/06/2011 Further medical results received 


Who knows how long thinking to go on tourist visa for now.


----------



## eislc (May 27, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> 12/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 12/05/2011 Application fee received
> 
> 22/05/2011 Information received
> ...


Rick, did they ask you to submit medicals, or did you just front load them with your application? Are you going into a field where the medicals were necessary (child care, nurse, dr, ect)?

GOOD NEWS though Sponsorshop was approved today! Now waiting for Nomination and then of course, approval of my own e457. I wonder how quickly they move onto the next part of your application if they were all submitted at once? Over a month for Step 1, hopefully this kick starts the whole process!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I submitted chest xray only after the submission e457. My employer filed all the applications so don't know about each specific step sorry! All the best.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I remember when I was going through the whole application process and waiting on baited breath for SOMETHING to change online. I checked it obsessively, hoping for something to update and then one day - voila, I got up one morning and I had an email in my inbox from immigration granting my visa. I applied for the job in late November, was passed around for weeks, delays in the interview that didn't finally happen until late January, then several weeks before I had any idea if I was going to be offered the job, and then several weeks again before I received a formal offer of employment via email, and then the wait was on for the visa. I received it after only 12 business days, on a Monday. The following Tuesday I landed in Alice Springs, and two days later I started my new job, on April 14th. I had lodged my visa application on March 28th I think. It seemed like forever to get here, but now it seems like I've been here for ages. I am in love with Australia. Good luck to all those still waiting patiently for their visas! My employer has already lodged my permanent residency visa (RSMS) and I've been given access to Medicare, which is awesome. I'll be here for years I hope!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dreama said:


> I remember when I was going through the whole application process and waiting on baited breath for SOMETHING to change online. I checked it obsessively, hoping for something to update and then one day - voila, I got up one morning and I had an email in my inbox from immigration granting my visa. I applied for the job in late November, was passed around for weeks, delays in the interview that didn't finally happen until late January, then several weeks before I had any idea if I was going to be offered the job, and then several weeks again before I received a formal offer of employment via email, and then the wait was on for the visa. I received it after only 12 business days, on a Monday. The following Tuesday I landed in Alice Springs, and two days later I started my new job, on April 14th. I had lodged my visa application on March 28th I think. It seemed like forever to get here, but now it seems like I've been here for ages. I am in love with Australia. Good luck to all those still waiting patiently for their visas! My employer has already lodged my permanent residency visa (RSMS) and I've been given access to Medicare, which is awesome. I'll be here for years I hope!


Thanks for your encouraging story!


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

We got approval today! 

My husband’s 457 application as sent in on May 12th, his employer submitted their portion a few days before. Application approved on June 6th. So about 3.5 weeks of processing and exactly 4 weeks before he’s to start his new job. 

Now the fun begins!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats!!

Mine was lodged on May 12 as well. Still waiting


----------



## GeoffreySYD (Jun 7, 2011)

Just for the stats, my application was approved in 2.5 weeks in February


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

I am still waiting for company's sponsorship approval since the end of April...


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Paper work submitted in January Visa Granted in May 

Ironically I work indirectly for DIAC


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

buddi said:


> Wow, congrats. It is super fast, less than 2 weeks!


Hi,

I also have lodged my 457 visa application 25/05/11 and my medical was finalized 06/06/11.Didn't you get a status like "Nomination approved" before granted your visa?Once your nomination approved,wont your status changed to Nomination approved status? please answer me.thank you

Cheers
Chanura Hemal


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

*457 visa status*



buddi said:


> Wow, congrats. It is super fast, less than 2 weeks!


Hi,

i have lodged my 457 visa application 25/06/11 and my medical was finalized 05/06/11. According to your status changes you have got the Approved after Finalized medical status.didn't you get the "Nomination approved" status before you get the Approved status of your application?

Cheers
Chanura hemal


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have lodged my 457 visa application 25/05/11 and my medical was finalized 06/06/11.Didn't you get a status like "Nomination approved" before granted your visa?Once your nomination approved,wont your status changed to Nomination approved status? please answer me.thank you
> 
> ...


I was wondering this to... we lodged our apl on 11/5 and was told by agent that employer spons and nom was already approved. I was checking website and always said application received then after 3 weeks it changed to aplication processing further..... we then got a call from agent telling us that the nom was now approved (argh)...... So now 4 weeks and 2 days later we are on the last section although a bit peeved as i thought we were at that stage 4 weeks ago but online has never changed to nom approved. I am completly confused and am wondering that if the website doesn't say this then are we actually passed the nom stage and also how long now after nom approved for visa approval... The wait is doing my head in because we just dont know where we are???? Can anyone help am i missing something or is this just how it goes???


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

nattylf said:


> I was wondering this to... we lodged our apl on 11/5 and was told by agent that employer spons and nom was already approved. I was checking website and always said application received then after 3 weeks it changed to aplication processing further..... we then got a call from agent telling us that the nom was now approved (argh)...... So now 4 weeks and 2 days later we are on the last section although a bit peeved as i thought we were at that stage 4 weeks ago but online has never changed to nom approved. I am completly confused and am wondering that if the website doesn't say this then are we actually passed the nom stage and also how long now after nom approved for visa approval... The wait is doing my head in because we just dont know where we are???? Can anyone help am i missing something or is this just how it goes???


When it said nom approved, they meant the nomination by the company for you is approved, not that you have a visa. I hope that makes sense. They still have to do a background check on you to see if you can be approved for the actual visa.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

By the way, my Visa application has been lodged on June 2nd. X-ray is leaving Canada today. Here's hoping this only takes a few weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> When it said nom approved, they meant the nomination by the company for you is approved, not that you have a visa. I hope that makes sense. They still have to do a background check on you to see if you can be approved for the actual visa.


my issue is that the website has never said nom approved thats what has confused me, but employer spons has been approved and the nomination has been approved but the final stage of our visa has not been approved, just confused in why the website doesn't say nom approved, we have had the email confirmation. just wondering if in all cases it say nom approved on the website.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

cyclone22 said:


> Here is my timeline.
> 
> 23/04/2011 Application Received - Processing Commenced
> 23/04/2011	Application fee received
> ...


Hi,

I am also a sri lankan.I submitted my visa 25/05/11 and my Health requirments finalized 05/06/11.I am waiting for approval. Didn't you get the status of "Nomination Approved"?Did you get just Approved after only Health requirement finalized?please let me know.I put Nomination application TRN,when apply my visa.thank you


----------



## Dday (Jun 11, 2011)

my app was lodge on 26 May 11 (sponsor, nomina and e457 at same time) 

my time line as below
26/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
26/05/2011 Application fee received 

and still waiting

I'm wondering that my agent told me that after lodged my visa app, they need to attach the document later, that make me confused???

and also I'm from high risk country, so it's probably waiting longer then you guys.

Anyways, Congrast to you all have granted visa recently:clap2:


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
can anyone please tell me what is the processing time of the 457 visa after we get our TRN number. It has been 4weeks but till now the status is "Application received- processing commenced". My husband is onshore and me in India. 
anyone please let us know more how many days will it take and when will be the CO looking after the case i mean within how many days??


----------



## leopard177 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Here's my timeline:

08/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
08/06/2011 Application fee received
11/06/2011 Applicant Approved
11/06/2011 Applicant Approved

I can't believe it only took 3 days! My partner & I are moving from Montreal, Canada to Melbourne in July, and our file was being taken care of by an immigration law firm hired by my employer.

I guess I'm more than satisfied!

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> 12/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 12/05/2011 Application fee received
> 
> 22/05/2011 Information received
> ...


Application approved 14/06/2011.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

leopard177 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ...


Wow....was this for a 457 visa? Did you not have to supply x-rays?


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> Application approved 14/06/2011.


congrats...i hope mine doesn't take any longer. Sent june 2nd.


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

Still waiting..almost 5 weeks gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

5 weeks today. still waiting....................


----------



## leopard177 (Jun 13, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> Wow....was this for a 457 visa? Did you not have to supply x-rays?



Nope, no medicals, no x-rays, no english test! Just an approval, no questions asked 
I think medicals are only required for people coming for 'high risk' countries, or if you are working in the health industry. Canada is a 'low risk' country. So don't worry, you'll get your visa soon!

Ohh and yes it's for a 457 visa!


----------



## CHINNZ (Jun 16, 2011)

Your case is the quickest one I've ever heard, did you attach a skills assessment to your application?


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm applying with my wife and 1 year old son. I've received an offer for a job in Sydney. I'm getting very anxious and this site is great for keeping me informed.

Here's my timeline:
20/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
20/05/2011 Application fee received

06/06/2011 Health requirements finalised (for my wife, didn't need it for myself or my son)
14/06/2011 My employer notifies me that they have received approval on their side (don't really know what that means)

How much longer do you all think I have to wait? I booked my flight for June 17th but I'm probably postponing by a week because my recruiter and employer tells me they don't expect this to take much longer than a couple more days.

Congrats to all that have approved and good luck to all that have applied.


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

hnarain said:


> I'm applying with my wife and 1 year old son. I've received an offer for a job in Sydney. I'm getting very anxious and this site is great for keeping me informed.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 20/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


I just submitted a question online to the 457 Parramatta office and I received a reply that my application has not been finalised and has not been allocated a case officer. The email also mentioned there is currently a 4-5 week wait for applications to be allocated to a case officer. Who knows how long it's going to take. I'm hoping the 4-5 weeks started when I submitted my application.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
02/06/2011 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details 

17/06/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
17/06/2011 Further medical results received Message
17/06/2011 Further medical results received Message

I'm up to here now. Let's see how quickly this goes now.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My status as of today:

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
25/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
25/05/2011 Application fee received 

01/06/2011 Health requirements finalised 
01/06/2011 Further medical results received 
01/06/2011 Further medical results received 

My health Xray result submitted online and result submitted the same day.
Malaysia – Panel Doctors

Another week to wait i guess. hopefully.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My status as of today:
> 
> ...



Hello there. It appears that you have done your Medical Exam. Please can you tell me how you went about this. Don't you need to have some sort of reference number/case number from DIAC so that you can take it with to the Doctor?

Regards,
J.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My status as of today:
> 
> ...


Hello Hagen,

It appears that you have done your Medical Exam. Please can you tell me how you went about this. Don't you need to have some sort of reference number/case number from DIAC so that you can take it with to the Doctor?

Regards,
J.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

457 Visa approved today..

5 weeks and 5 Days... Now all the organising starts


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hello Hagen,
> 
> It appears that you have done your Medical Exam. Please can you tell me how you went about this. Don't you need to have some sort of reference number/case number from DIAC so that you can take it with to the Doctor?
> 
> ...


Hi there J,

Yes, I have done my medical and was submitted online from Malaysia. DIAC received it instantly. My migration agent lodged my application for me and they are based in OZ.

After they lodged my application, they recieved a TRN number i believe. Then, they sent me a referral letter stating my TRN number, passport number and name etc AFTER i set an appointmnet with the ePanel clinic of my choice..Went to the ePanel doctor along with the referal letter from DIAC, XRAY for me & wife and Medical Checkup for my son (18mths).

And thats it.. still waiting. Only XRAY, no IELTS exam (according to MA), no full medical checkup.

Cheers


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Hi there J,
> 
> Yes, I have done my medical and was submitted online from Malaysia. DIAC received it instantly. My migration agent lodged my application for me and they are based in OZ.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much Hagen. I wish you and your family well. Hopefully we wont be too far behind you.

Kind regards,
J.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Thank you SO much Hagen. I wish you and your family well. Hopefully we wont be too far behind you.
> 
> Kind regards,
> J.


No Problem J,

Where you heading to? Thanks!
We are not too far behind.. dont worry.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello again.

My husband has been offered a position in Gladstone (which is quite industrial) but we are hoping to live in Tannum Sands.

I can't begin to explain how this has taken-over our lives. Every waking moment, my mind is occupied with things to do, things to find out, cost estimates, looking at web pages, wondering what to take with us etc., etc. I just wish all the waiting was over and we could be on our way.

Coming from a high risk country (SA) we will have to have the full medical, blood tests for HIV and x-rays for TB. I hope the panel here in Cape Town have that "e-filing" facility.

I'm sure you are going through the same things and I am so grateful for this forum. Somehow there is comfort in knowing that you are not alone.

Best wishes,
Jeanette


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Same thing happen to me too, cant rest my mind even a day to think what to do, cost of living, work for my wife (child care probably), etc etc.. A LOT but fun actually.

I agree wth you, you are not alone and kudos to this forum. Thank god i found this..
If the company appointed Migration Agent to handle your visa application, then it should be fine. Exactly the same case as ours.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

hagen said:


> Same thing happen to me too, cant rest my mind even a day to think what to do, cost of living, work for my wife (child care probably), etc etc.. A LOT but fun actually.
> 
> I agree wth you, you are not alone and kudos to this forum. Thank god i found this..
> If the company appointed Migration Agent to handle your visa application, then it should be fine. Exactly the same case as ours.


I'm the same as you guys. I check my status on the website about three times a day, and I've already gone down there and done this once before.

My worry is more to do with a mistake I made on my taxes while living there. For the 2008/09 tax year, I forgot to attach a medicare exemption form, so I'm worried this could hinder my visa....ugh....haha


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
02/06/2011 Application fee received 
20/06/2011 Application being processed further 



17/06/2011 Health requirements finalised 
17/06/2011 Further medical results received 
17/06/2011 Further medical results received 

At least I'm getting closer to an answer...haha


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> 02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 02/06/2011 Application fee received
> 20/06/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> ...


Hi Cyder45,

we are in the same boat! ha ha ha..
not foo far behind mate.. i have the biggest worry now, say if the visa granted in August..By then my passport only have 3 months validity!! I dont think Australian Immi will let me go in..

I cant renew my passport now as the application is in progress, almost done i guess..


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

hagen said:


> Hi Cyder45,
> 
> we are in the same boat! ha ha ha..
> not foo far behind mate.. i have the biggest worry now, say if the visa granted in August..By then my passport only have 3 months validity!! I dont think Australian Immi will let me go in..
> ...


I think you can renew your passport, as the DIAC only needs the passport number to proceed. You should check with you case officer or migration specialist and be sure.


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> 02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 02/06/2011 Application fee received
> 20/06/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Meanwhile I'm still waiting and my application was submitted 20/05/2011. Hopefully not too much longer for you.


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

15/04/2011 Application received - processing commenced	
15/04/2011 Application fee received	
04/05/2011 Application being processed further
30/05/2011 Further medical results received
31/05/2011 Health requirements finalised	

.................and still waiting.....


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Good stuff! Meanwhile I'm still waiting and my application was submitted 20/05/2011. Hopefully not too much longer for you.


02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
02/06/2011 Application fee received 


21/06/2011 Applicant Approved 

How is that for fast? Approved the very next day....woot!!!!


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

My Sponsorship and Nominations applications were approved by yesterday.My Sponsorship application was logged 11/04/2011 and didn't hear anything up to last week.So i checked the status of it and it appeared "information needed further".So i contacted my company and they had contacted the immigration.even my company had provided all documents,immigration had asked more information by mistake.After contacted immigration they had processed both Sponsorship and Nomination application within one week.My Nomination was submitted by 10/05/2011.Yesterday when i checked the status of both applications, both were approved by yesterday.I have already submitted my visa application by 25/05/2011 and sent the x-ray as well.In my application, it says medical finalized and further processing.I am waiting and praying for get approved my visa too very soon.has anybody idea about the time to take the approval of visa,after got the nomination approval?further have any changes will be included after 1st of july,which effect to 457 visa?thank you

Cheers
Chanura Hemal


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> 02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 02/06/2011 Application fee received
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Where were you applying or moving to? I'm applying to move to Sydney so my Center of Excellence is Parramatta. I wonder if it's just my CoE that is delaying my application.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Congrats! Where were you applying or moving to? I'm applying to move to Sydney so my Center of Excellence is Parramatta. I wonder if it's just my CoE that is delaying my application.


Perth....I think generally the timelines for the Perth Centre of Excellence are faster.


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Congrats! Where were you applying or moving to? I'm applying to move to Sydney so my Center of Excellence is Parramatta. I wonder if it's just my CoE that is delaying my application.


Hi hnarain,
am also in the same boat. my Center of Excellence is also Parramatta...
see my timelines..........
15/04/2011 Application received - processing commenced	
15/04/2011 Application fee received	
04/05/2011 Application being processed further
30/05/2011 Further medical results received
31/05/2011 Health requirements finalised	

.................and still waiting.....

judes


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> 02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 02/06/2011 Application fee received
> 20/06/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> ...




I got mine :

02/06/2011 Application fee received
21/06/2011 Application being processed further 

01/06/2011 Health requirements finalised 
01/06/2011 Further medical results received 
01/06/2011 Further medical results received 

so, i guess my application just being processed further.. 
it think will take longer than i expected


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

cyder45 said:


> 02/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 02/06/2011 Application fee received
> 
> 
> ...



congratulation!

havent got mine approved yet.
My CoE is Sydney.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I'm just curious, did you already quit your job while waiting for 457 approval (e.g. your boss knows that you are waiting for a visa) or did you wait for the 457 to get approved first before actually resigning (sorry for the silly question  ). Thanks!


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm just curious, did you already quit your job while waiting for 457 approval (e.g. your boss knows that you are waiting for a visa) or did you wait for the 457 to get approved first before actually resigning (sorry for the silly question  ). Thanks!


For me,
I would tendering my resignation once visa has been granted.


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm just curious, did you already quit your job while waiting for 457 approval (e.g. your boss knows that you are waiting for a visa) or did you wait for the 457 to get approved first before actually resigning (sorry for the silly question  ). Thanks!


I gave my notice 4 weeks prior to my tentative start date and once I submitted my application. Now I wouldn't recommend everyone to use my approach. My situation is unique as I hold a senior position with a company who I have a very good relationship with. Therefore I wanted to ensure I gave proper notice so I didn't burn bridges and also give enough time for me to transition my projects to. Generally though if you have flexibility with your start date with your new employer then just adjust that in order to give your existing employer proper notice AFTER you receive your visa. It's the the ethical thing to do but just my opinion.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

hnarain said:


> I gave my notice 4 weeks prior to my tentative start date and once I submitted my application. Now I wouldn't recommend everyone to use my approach. My situation is unique as I hold a senior position with a company who I have a very good relationship with. Therefore I wanted to ensure I gave proper notice so I didn't burn bridges and also give enough time for me to transition my projects to. Generally though if you have flexibility with your start date with your new employer then just adjust that in order to give your existing employer proper notice AFTER you receive your visa. It's the the ethical thing to do but just my opinion.


yes, 1 month notice is pretty standard, but in this case since the the new start date actually depends on the visa approval (which might even take months) and if I'm not mistaken once the visa is approved, you must leave ASAP ?


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> yes, 1 month notice is pretty standard, but in this case since the the new start date actually depends on the visa approval (which might even take months) and if I'm not mistaken once the visa is approved, you must leave ASAP ?


Really? I didn't know you had to leave right away. I've seen some posts on this thread where people are taking a month though so I would double check on that.


----------



## McSpafter (May 6, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Really? I didn't know you had to leave right away. I've seen some posts on this thread where people are taking a month though so I would double check on that.


Our visas were approved on the 27th of May; I resigned only after getting confirmation on the visa approval, i.e. 1st of June. We are leaving for Aus on Saturday 2 July.

You don't need to leave a.s.a.p.

The only down side from not leaving a.s.a.p., is that the visa is valid for 4 years from approval date, and not 4 years from arriving in the country... therefore our visas expire on 27 May 2015.... Effectively we are losing 1 month on the 4 year visa.

Pieter


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

Just approved 23/06/2011. Now to book my flights and leave.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Just approved 23/06/2011. Now to book my flights and leave.


CONGRATULATION! hope mine not too far behind..


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Hi All

Just got word this morning that my visa was lodged this morning so now the waiting begins. Fingers crossed it'll not take too long.

Hope everyone else gets theirs soon


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

hnarain said:


> Just approved 23/06/2011. Now to book my flights and leave.


congrats! have fun!


----------



## Miss Meow (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum! Need advice, should I get another insurance such as medicare, etc, because I only have travel insurance with me right now.. .. I am worried they won't grant me the visa because I only have travel insurance which effective date is (24 June 2011 - 24 September 2011).

29/5/2011 application received
29/5/2011 application fee received
9/6/2011 application being processed further

2/6/2011 health requirements finalised
14/6/2011 further information required (health insurance)
2/6/2011 further medical results received
1/6/2011 further medical results received

Please give me some advice. Thanks!


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

Miss Meow said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum! Need advice, should I get another insurance such as medicare, etc, because I only have travel insurance with me right now.. .. I am worried they won't grant me the visa because I only have travel insurance which effective date is (24 June 2011 - 24 September 2011).
> 
> 29/5/2011 application received
> 29/5/2011 application fee received
> ...


You will definitely need health insurance cover for your visa to approve. Here is a site that helped me select a provider. Exfin - The Australian Expatriate's Gateway

The company that is covering me is HBA or BUPA insurance company and their prices are reasonable.

Good Luck!


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

hnarain said:


> You will definitely need health insurance cover for your visa to approve. Here is a site that helped me select a provider. Exfin - The Australian Expatriate's Gateway
> 
> The company that is covering me is HBA or BUPA insurance company and their prices are reasonable.
> 
> Good Luck!



Definitely we need health insurance coverage. I got BUPA insurance coverage as well provided by my company.

hnarain, may i know where you heading to? 
I am heading to Brisbane.


----------



## hnarain (Jun 17, 2011)

hagen said:


> Definitely we need health insurance coverage. I got BUPA insurance coverage as well provided by my company.
> 
> hnarain, may i know where you heading to?
> I am heading to Brisbane.


I'm heading to Sydney.


----------



## Miss Meow (Jun 23, 2011)

To hnarain,

Thank you for your advice! 

But the officer email me and in the letter they mentioned some requirement as below;

To meet this requirement, you may provide one of the following:
· a letter from a health insurance provider certifying that all applicants, including accompanying family members are, or will be immediately upon visa grant or arrival in Australia, covered by health insurance
· evidence of travel insurance, with the understanding that enrolment in a private health insurance arrangement will occur after your arrival
· evidence that you have lawfully enrolled with Medicare, if you are from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement (RHCA) with Australia

Therefore, i need to double confirm whether travel insurance will be enough for approval. I do send them an email to ask about it, but non of them reply my email after 1 week.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Miss Meow said:


> To hnarain,
> 
> Thank you for your advice!
> 
> ...


Dear Miss Meow,

Please excuse me for intruding in your communication but I have subscribed to the "thread" on 457 timelines and therefore see all new posts.

I realise that there are so many regulations and requirements and it is all quite daunting. Plus the fact that as applicants, we do not want to make any mistakes and delay the process in any way.

It's actually quite simple. *IF* your travel insurance does not have a clause which states that "enrolment in a private health insurance arrangement will occur after your arrival" then you will have to take out a private health insurance separate to your travel insurance. 

I have taken out medical insurance with HBA (which is part of the Bupa group). It was not expensive; they give a cover letter for you to send to DIAC; premiums are scheduled to commence upon your expected arrival date. This date can be amended once you know your exact date of arrival.

Go on to their web page and do the online application, or alternatively write to them at [email protected]

Best of luck. Regards, Jeanette


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

*Regarding 457 visa time line*

Hi,

My Sponsorship and Nomination were approved by 20/06/2011 and submitted my visa application all together with Sponsorship and Nomination to on 25/05/2011.Yesterday i contacted the immigration to ask about the status of my application and they said, still it is not assigned to Case officer.After just asked it,my status was changed to "Application being processed further".How do i know whether it is assigned to a Case officer?My medicals are already finalized and i have already arranged a medical insurance too.I have attached all the documents,when i lodged the application.do you have any idea about the period which they take to assign a Case Officer,after approved the nomination?further how long will it take to get approved?thank you

BR
Chanura Hemal


----------



## Miss Meow (Jun 23, 2011)

To Jeanette,

You are right! We don't want to delay the process! I will sign up for the insurance package within these few days!

Thank you!


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

Approved Today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Now the preparation starts...


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

judes said:


> Approved Today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Now the preparation starts...


CONGRATULATION!
and Good Luck..


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

hagen said:


> CONGRATULATION!
> and Good Luck..


Thank You


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

judes said:


> Thank You


Congratulation !!!!


Now my Nomination and Sponsorship have been approved.How many days will it take to approve my visa?do they inform us,when case officer is assigned to our file?How many days will they take to assign a case officer after my nomination is approved?please advice me.thank you


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Congratulation !!!!
> 
> 
> Now my Nomination and Sponsorship have been approved.How many days will it take to approve my visa?do they inform us,when case officer is assigned to our file?How many days will they take to assign a case officer after my nomination is approved?please advice me.thank you


Hi chanurahemal,
It all depends. Fore me the case officer was assigned in less than two weeks and then medicals submitted. So on an average it may take about 4 to 6 weeks or may be less than that for the visa to be granted. Hope this helps


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

judes said:


> Hi chanurahemal,
> It all depends. Fore me the case officer was assigned in less than two weeks and then medicals submitted. So on an average it may take about 4 to 6 weeks or may be less than that for the visa to be granted. Hope this helps


Thank you for your reply.i have already sent my x-ray when i submit the application.i meant, do they mail us,when they assign a case officer for my application by mentioning "case officer is assigned" like that?thank you


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Thank you for your reply.i have already sent my x-ray when i submit the application.i meant, do they mail us,when they assign a case officer for my application by mentioning "case officer is assigned" like that?thank you


Yes,u'll get a mail from the CO once he/she is assigned.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

judes said:


> Yes,u'll get a mail from the CO once he/she is assigned.


Thank you.


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone
Just got word my visa is approved! It was lodged on Wednesday so took 4 days! 
Fingers crossed for everyone else


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Angel_07 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just got word my visa is approved! It was lodged on Wednesday so took 4 days!
> Fingers crossed for everyone else


Congrats!!!

can you tell me the time line please?


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> can you tell me the time line please?


Hi

Visa lodged 23rd June 
Approved 27th June

My new employer hired a law firm to complete the visa so I can't tell you anything about when a case officer or anything was assigned. They did tell me when it was lodged it could take 2-6 weeks. The visa also includes my husband and 2yr old daughter.

Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## stuandlor (Jan 24, 2011)

Angel what state are you going to?


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

HI 

We are heading to Victoria


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Angel_07 said:


> HI
> 
> We are heading to Victoria


Hi,

To which office did you submit the application?Melbourne,Sydney or Perth?


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> To which office did you submit the application?Melbourne,Sydney or Perth?




Hi chanurahemal

It was all done via my new employer and the law firm so they mananged all that for me. I'm not sure where they sent it.

All I know is on Tuesday they contacted me to say the visa system was down and they couldn't lodge it until the next day so it was all done online.


----------



## stuandlor (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

.......seriously pissed off ....still got nothing .... logged file on 09/06/11....... CO don't know from where the **** i been through.....how long its take guys ? and also congrats to all who got visa and good luck for future ....


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

mafia said:


> .......seriously pissed off ....still got nothing .... logged file on 09/06/11....... CO don't know from where the **** i been through.....how long its take guys ? and also congrats to all who got visa and good luck for future ....


Hey dude,

My application was lodged 25/05/2011.My nomination and sponsorship were approved 20/06/2011.still i didn't get any sound from their side. have your sponsorship and nomination already approved?


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> My application was lodged 25/05/2011.My nomination and sponsorship were approved 20/06/2011.still i didn't get any sound from their side. have your sponsorship and nomination already approved?
> 
> ...


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

hey mafia, i think i have the worst case in this thread. We filed my e457 20/04/11 to date we have not rececived a decision yet. im also confused as to why when i checked my status online there is a double entry of "health requirement finalised" of different dates. I hope someone can explain it to me. 

16/05/2011 Health requirements finalised Message 
15/06/2011 Information received Message 
20/06/2011 Information received Message 
20/06/2011 Health requirements finalised Message 
05/05/2011 Further medical results referred Message 
05/05/2011 Further medical results referred Message


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

hey mate did u call immigration ? if not call them and ask coze some time they not update data on website ?good luck


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> hey mate did u call immigration ? if not call them and ask coze some time they not update data on website ?good luck


hi, no i havent called yet the immigration regarding my case as my employer is the one communicating with them by email. yesterday i sent an email to diac to ask about my case but i only got a standard automatic response.  i dont know why is this happening to me its been 10wks since me lodge my application.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I am sooooooooo happy. I just checked status of my visa and it is approved.My processing office was Melbourne.My time line is as follow.

11/04/2011 - Lodged the Sponsorship application
10/05/2011 - Lodged the Nomination application
25/05/2011 - Lodged My Visa application(with Insurance)
07/06/2011 - Medical finalized
20/06/2011 - Sponsorship and Nomination were approved
22/06/2011 - Contacted the immigration to asked my status and status went to "Application being processed further".
29/11/2011 - Visa is approved!!!!!!(Golden day)

My employer and myself didn't use any agent to submit applications and we did it by ourself.I know how difficult it is waiting until get approve the visa.I searched lot of forums and sites to get up to date about the details.ask me anything and i will provide any information which can be helpful to your application,if i know about it.because i know the feeling during waiting period.

Good luck for everyone who are waiting for the golden day.I am going to Canberra.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sooooooooo happy. I just checked status of my visa and it is approved.My processing office was Melbourne.My time line is as follow.
> 
> ...


congratulations. i just hope mine will come soon... we lodged it 20/04/2011 until now last update when i checked online is heath requirement finalised which was dated 20/06/2011 and 16/05/2011. im confused as to why i have double entry of "health requirement finalised" i sent email to DIAC yesterday but i only got automatic standard response.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> congratulations. i just hope mine will come soon... we lodged it 20/04/2011 until now last update when i checked online is heath requirement finalised which was dated 20/06/2011 and 16/05/2011. im confused as to why i have double entry of "health requirement finalised" i sent email to DIAC yesterday but i only got automatic standard response.


Hi,

I red your last post also.When i contacted them via email,they replied me within 3 hours.Best option is contact them via phone call.to which address did you send a mail?which office is your application process office?My office was Melbourne office and i sent a mail to them directly.i think it is the best way to send a mail to office which your application is processing.i hope this will be helpful.Good luck.definitely your visa is on the way.


----------



## pjy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
This is what the status is being shown since many days, i am everyday opening the online status check link and sad to see the same update, should not i be getting my case approved by now? i dont see any thing pending from my side also, and i have never called up DIAC, is it necessary to call them up? I have been nominated by the company and i have applied for the VISA online. So there is no broker in between.
** 23/05/2011	Application received - processing commenced	
** 23/05/2011	Application fee received	
** 30/05/2011	Application being processed further	

** 23/05/2011	Health requirements outstanding	
** 27/05/2011	Further medical results received	
** 27/05/2011	Further medical results received	

Regards,
PJY


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I red your last post also.When i contacted them via email,they replied me within 3 hours.Best option is contact them via phone call.to which address did you send a mail?which office is your application process office?My office was Melbourne office and i sent a mail to them directly.i think it is the best way to send a mail to office which your application is processing.i hope this will be helpful.Good luck.definitely your visa is on the way.


my employer applied my e457 online... best guess is sydney... i sent an email to [email protected]

i really do hope that my visa is on its way. all my plans was changed due to long waiting. my employer intially told me that it will only take 4wks max to process but im now on my 10th wk. very sad!


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> my employer applied my e457 online... best guess is sydney... i sent an email to [email protected]
> 
> i really do hope that my visa is on its way. all my plans was changed due to long waiting. my employer intially told me that it will only take 4wks max to process but im now on my 10th wk. very sad!


Hi,

please use the following link to contact parramatta office.

Australian Centres of Excellence enquiry form

I contacted melbourne using this kind of form and they replied within 3 hours.i didn't use direct mail.good luck


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

pjy said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is what the status is being shown since many days, i am everyday opening the online status check link and sad to see the same update, should not i be getting my case approved by now? i dont see any thing pending from my side also, and i have never called up DIAC, is it necessary to call them up? I have been nominated by the company and i have applied for the VISA online. So there is no broker in between.
> ** 23/05/2011	Application received - processing commenced
> ** 23/05/2011	Application fee received
> ...



Hello PJY,

Somewhere on this forum you will see discussions on this very same frustration. Sometimes the online status is not up-to-date. There have been people who have been awarded approval and yet their online status reads "being processed further". As someone said...... the online status is only as good as whomever is keeping it up to date.

So, perhaps it is a good idea to contact them. Perhaps that's all it takes to spur things on a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## leopard177 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm going to Victoria too. We must have had the same agent processing the visa, mine took three days! Perhaps was he/she in a hurry to finalize his/her files before going on vacation 

For me too it was done by an immigration firm hired by my employer.

I guess that must help!





Angel_07 said:


> HI
> 
> We are heading to Victoria


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

leopard177 said:


> I'm going to Victoria too. We must have had the same agent processing the visa, mine took three days! Perhaps was he/she in a hurry to finalize his/her files before going on vacation
> 
> For me too it was done by an immigration firm hired by my employer.
> 
> I guess that must help!


Hi,

My application also was approved yesterday.I checked it in the immigration site and they have asked me to get stamped from nearest Australian immigration office.But still i didn't get an any confirmation mail from immigration and all instructions are shown in my account(immigration site).have you got any confirmation mail and is it possible to stamp poss port without that mail.Good luck for all

Cheers


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application also was approved yesterday.I checked it in the immigration site and they have asked me to get stamped from nearest Australian immigration office.But still i didn't get an any confirmation mail from immigration and all instructions are shown in my account(immigration site).have you got any confirmation mail and is it possible to stamp poss port without that mail.Good luck for all
> 
> Cheers


yeah dude u can go to any immigration office..just give your details and they will stamp your pass port and you don't need letter


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

mafia said:


> yeah dude u can go to any immigration office..just give your details and they will stamp your pass port and you don't need letter


Hi mafia,

Thank you very much for quick reply.I had been waiting for the confirmation letter from immigration as a proof.just in case i can get a print out of my visa details from the immigration site to provide as a proof.I have to go to Auckland to stamp it and it is so far away.that is why i am so concerning about it.thank you

lane:

Cheers


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi mafia,
> 
> Thank you very much for quick reply.I had been waiting for the confirmation letter from immigration as a proof.just in case i can get a print out of my visa details from the immigration site to provide as a proof.I have to go to Auckland to stamp it and it is so far away.that is why i am so concerning about it.thank you
> 
> ...



mate ......is up to u but i think you don't need any type of letter coze everything they got in system

:ranger:


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> mate ......is up to u but i think you don't need any type of letter coze everything they got in system
> 
> :ranger:


hey mafia, any news regarding ur application?


----------



## pjy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hello PJY,
> 
> Somewhere on this forum you will see discussions on this very same frustration. Sometimes the online status is not up-to-date. There have been people who have been awarded approval and yet their online status reads "being processed further". As someone said...... the online status is only as good as whomever is keeping it up to date.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette, I tried reach them on the number +61-1300 364 613 given in their website National Telephone Numbers[/url], but could not get through the call. I am dialing from India, and i could not get any other number from their website.

Thanks,
PJY


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

ace15 said:


> hey mafia, any news regarding ur application?




naa still waiting ..

09/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
09/06/2011 Application fee received
09/06/2011 Bridging visa granted 
:boxing:


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> naa still waiting ..
> 
> 09/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 09/06/2011 Application fee received
> ...


hang in there my friend. anyways, u are in a better situation comparing to mine... very difficult to wait every single day hoping that when you wake up and check online there is something good. every single day you have both hopes and disappointments,,


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> hang in there my friend. anyways, u are in a better situation comparing to mine... very difficult to wait every single day hoping that when you wake up and check online there is something good. every single day you have both hopes and disappointments,,


Hi dude,

don't worry dude.I also had the same routine for a whole month,until yesterday.I got approval yesterday and you will get it soon.Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> don't worry dude.I also had the same routine for a whole month,until yesterday.I got approval yesterday and you will get it soon.Good luck.
> 
> Cheers


thank you man. i appreciate all your replies. btw, i used the link you gave me to send email to DIAC but i only got automatic reply. hoping for the best to come!


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> thank you man. i appreciate all your replies. btw, i used the link you gave me to send email to DIAC but i only got automatic reply. hoping for the best to come!


Hi,

Ohhh,Today also i contacted Melbourne office and they replied within 1 hours.I think Sydney office is very busy.Thanks for the appreciation. As a Buddhist guy,i can imagine others feelings also.i also was a same situation like that and even an one word which help to be calm, is very precious in this situation.Thats why i like to help each and every people and try to give my best to others.Thats the way which Load Buddha taught to us. Most probably DIAC will refresh from tomorrow.because tomorrow is 1st of july.they are starting new financial year.Don't worry friend. You will get it soon.Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ohhh,Today also i contacted Melbourne office and they replied within 1 hours.I think Sydney office is very busy.Thanks for the appreciation. As a Buddhist guy,i can imagine others feelings also.i also was a same situation like that and even an one word which help to be calm, is very precious in this situation.Thats why i like to help each and every people and try to give my best to others.Thats the way which Load Buddha taught to us. Most probably DIAC will refresh from tomorrow.because tomorrow is 1st of july.they are starting new financial year.Don't worry friend. You will get it soon.Good Luck
> 
> Cheers


Oh speaking of financial year i got this info this morning. I dont know if my application will be affected by this and im certainly hoping for some good news very soon.

"Additional Funding for 457 Visa Processing

As part of Budget 2011–12, the Government has announced additional funding of $10 million for the 457 program, which aims to halve processing times for 457 visas from the current median of 22 calendar days. 

While processing times for 457 visas have reduced by thirty per cent over the past five years, the Government will establish a new processing centre in Brisbane to support the initiatives announced in the Budget and to reduce processing times even further. 

The 457 visa program benefits Australian industry by providing access to the global supply of workers when suitably skilled workers cannot be found locally.

See Additional Funding for 457 Visa Processing for further information.

Reduce processing times from 22 to 11 calendar days - wow, that would be excellent!"


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> Oh speaking of financial year i got this info this morning. I dont know if my application will be affected by this and im certainly hoping for some good news very soon.
> 
> "Additional Funding for 457 Visa Processing
> 
> ...


Hi,

It is a very good news right? now they will speed up the processing and you will get it very soon.Good luck

Cheers


----------



## pjy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,
could you please let me know the contact numbers of DIAC offices? I wanted to check regarding my VISA status, it is been 5 weeks and i still dont have an update.
Regards,
Prasanna


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

pjy said:


> Hi All,
> could you please let me know the contact numbers of DIAC offices? I wanted to check regarding my VISA status, it is been 5 weeks and i still dont have an update.
> Regards,
> Prasanna


hi there, mine is 10weeks,,,


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Me in India and my husband in Auss now.we lodged our application on 20-05-2011. we got our TRN number. on 22-06-2011 the status has been changed to "Application Processed Further" but on the same day again the status has been updated to " Further Information Required". we came to know from our consultant that we need to withdraw our application and provide the documents to the CO directly i.e hard copy. Now the status is "Application Withdrawn". It has already been 5weeks but we are unable to understand the situation. Please anyone give us idea what is exactly happening.

rithu.


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

rithika said:


> Hi all,
> Me in India and my husband in Auss now.we lodged our application on 20-05-2011. we got our TRN number. on 22-06-2011 the status has been changed to "Application Processed Further" but on the same day again the status has been updated to " Further Information Required". we came to know from our consultant that we need to withdraw our application and provide the documents to the CO directly i.e hard copy. Now the status is "Application Withdrawn". It has already been 5weeks but we are unable to understand the situation. Please anyone give us idea what is exactly happening.
> 
> rithu.



did you guys contact DIAC ?


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

end of financial year today ..and some new rules for all 457

From 1 July 2011 a number of changes will be introduced to the Employer Nomination Scheme(ENS).These include:

* the removal of Slaughterer (ANZSCO 831212) from the Employer Nomination Skilled Occupation List (ENSOL)
* the addition of Dog Handler or Trainer (ANZSCO 361111) to the ENSOL as described in the ANZSCO
* the inclusion of the Australian Nuclear Science and Technology Organisation (ANSTO) in the ENSOL as an assessing authority solely for applicants that the organisation wishes to recruit for teaching or research positions
* the minimum salary for ENS has been indexed. The new ENS minimum salary level has increased from
o $65 020 to $67 556 for certain computing professional occupations
o $47 480 to $49 330 for all other occupations.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> end of financial year today ..and some new rules for all 457
> 
> From 1 July 2011 a number of changes will be introduced to the Employer Nomination Scheme(ENS).These include:
> 
> ...


plus the processing time from average of 22 business days to 11 business days. fingers crossed our visas should come soon.


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

ace15 said:


> plus the processing time from average of 22 business days to 11 business days. fingers crossed our visas should come soon.


mate i think this rules is for all who's waiting and also who will apply for 457 after 1 July 2011


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> mate i think this rules is for all who's waiting and also who will apply for 457 after 1 July 2011


u are definitely right. lucky applicants... im thinking to withdraw my application then file again... lolz...


----------



## outoflv (Apr 14, 2011)

Application lodged June 8, Visa granted June 28.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am so happy,I received my visa approval confirmation letter too today.Have to go to Auckland to get stamped my visa.According to the new rules,Australian government is so keen to issue 457 visa and they have reduced the processing time from 21 to 11 business days.You all will get your visa soon.Good luck.


----------



## Dday (Jun 11, 2011)

outoflv said:


> Application lodged June 8, Visa granted June 28.


my app was lodge on 26 May 11 (sponsor, nomina and e457 at same time)

my time line as below
26/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
26/05/2011 Application fee received
30/6/2011 sponsor and normination approved
30/6/2011 Application being processed further

and still waiting


----------



## judes (Feb 27, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am so happy,I received my visa approval confirmation letter too today.Have to go to Auckland to get stamped my visa.According to the new rules,Australian government is so keen to issue 457 visa and they have reduced the processing time from 21 to 11 business days.You all will get your visa soon.Good luck.


Congrats ......


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

judes said:


> Congrats ......


Thank you very much:clap2:


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

is there someone here still waiting for the decision of their visas under Parramatta CoE? Is there something wrong with sydney office? why its taking forever to decide?


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the approval confirmation letter last saturday and got stamped my visa to passport in Auckland.I am sooooooo happy.I have to start work from 1st of auguest in Canberra.My big dream came true.All of yours visa will be approved soon.Good luck to all

Cheers
lane:


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> I got the approval confirmation letter last saturday and got stamped my visa to passport in Auckland.I am sooooooo happy.I have to start work from 1st of auguest in Canberra.My big dream came true.All of yours visa will be approved soon.Good luck to all
> 
> Cheers
> lane:


congrats to you... i didnt know that diac is working on saturdays... all the best... im still in limbo to date.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> congrats to you... i didnt know that diac is working on saturdays... all the best... im still in limbo to date.


They are not working saturday. but that mail was sent in 11.30 P.M in Friday.it is confirmation letter. i think it is sent by a scheduler(I guess it because i am a software engineer and we have developed many systems like that ).anyway i got it saturday since we are 2 hours ahead to australia.Good luck

Cheers


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Me in India and my husband in Auss now.we lodged our application on 20-05-2011. we got our TRN number. on 22-06-2011 the status has been changed to "Application Processed Further" but on the same day again the status has been updated to " Further Information Required". we came to know from our consultant that we need to withdraw our application and provide the documents to the CO directly i.e hard copy. Now the status is "Application Withdrawn". It has already been 5weeks but we are unable to understand the situation. still the status hasnt been changed. The CO is asking 2yrs back private insurance which we dnt have. Now the application is pending. dnt no whats happening and when we get our visa...
did anyone faced this situation applying onshore.....

rithu.


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

ace15 said:


> is there someone here still waiting for the decision of their visas under Parramatta CoE? Is there something wrong with sydney office? why its taking forever to decide?


Hi

even we lodged our application in Parramatta office...


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

rithika said:


> Hi
> 
> even we lodged our application in Parramatta office...


hi, im a bit confused on your statement "you need to withdraw the application and submit the necessary document directly to the CO". If that would be the case why the need to withdraw the application? As i understand CO is working for DIAC and only those applications they will process. It is better to call directly the Paramatta office or send email aswell rather than relying on the words of your consultant. Its better safe than sorry.


----------



## viva (Mar 29, 2011)

Curently i am on bridging visa of 485 visa... but i dont have a medical insurance . wil it effect my TR application. anyone please help?


----------



## rithika (May 2, 2011)

ace15 said:


> hi, im a bit confused on your statement "you need to withdraw the application and submit the necessary document directly to the CO". If that would be the case why the need to withdraw the application? As i understand CO is working for DIAC and only those applications they will process. It is better to call directly the Paramatta office or send email aswell rather than relying on the words of your consultant. Its better safe than sorry.


We were informed that the application need to be withdrawn as my husband is on Bridging visa and need to lodge an paper application. In this process, we have sent the paper application directly to the case officer. 
We thought everything was going Okay. However, the case officer asked for my husbands previous health insurance details when he was on 485 visa. He didnt take private health insurance when he is on 485 visa ( an error purely made out of ignorance). 
Our Migration agent informed my husband to go to india and lodge the application, then the CO will not check whether he has complied with the previous visa requirements.

Can anyone advise me on this.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

im starting to lose hope.... its my 11th week and still NOTHING!


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

viva said:


> Curently i am on bridging visa of 485 visa... but i dont have a medical insurance . wil it effect my TR application. anyone please help?




yeah u have to pay for your full medical insurance before you logged file....


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> im starting to lose hope.... its my 11th week and still NOTHING!


Hi,

Don't worry man. My employer submitted my sponsorship 11/04/2011 and it was approved 20/06/2011 with Nomination.Immigration had done a mistake with application and my employer contacted them.After that, it was processed and they said,they had done a mistake too.It is better to contact immigration through employer.most probably immigration is waiting for some document from you or your employer.just check with your employer.Good luck

Cheers


----------



## bebeblackie (Jun 23, 2011)

Just want to share our 457 timeline

29/06/2011 Application Received - Processing Commenced
29/06/2011 Application Fee Received
01/07/2011 Medical received
04/07/2011 Further medical results reffered
06/07/2011 Applicant approved

We're heading to Perth as soon as possible... yayyyy... and i hope all the members here can join us SOON!! Don't give up, pleaseeeee


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello Cyder,

I'm one of those 457 applicants who scan these pages every day, comparing notes (so to speak).

Although you had a very short and successful transaction I'm wondering when you had a Case Officer allocated and roughly how long it took after he was "active". Does the Case Officer let you know when he has started working on the thing? Is it possible they are working on the application without the applicant even knowing???? I see other entries where people are overjoyed when they say "we got a case officer this morning" and I see cases where people are waiting months without any word.

I tell you, if and when that approval comes, I'll be on that plane within a week! 

Kind regards,
Jeanette


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hello Cyder,
> 
> I'm one of those 457 applicants who scan these pages every day, comparing notes (so to speak).
> 
> ...



Hi,

I didn't get any message,when case officer was assigned.if you provide all relevant details,they will approve it without asking any more information.Good luck

Cheers


----------



## bebeblackie (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hello Cyder,
> 
> I'm one of those 457 applicants who scan these pages every day, comparing notes (so to speak).
> 
> ...


We got our CO 5 days (calendar) before the approval. He sent us an email and presented himself.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

bebeblackie said:


> Just want to share our 457 timeline
> 
> 29/06/2011 Application Received - Processing Commenced
> 29/06/2011 Application Fee Received
> ...


Hello there,

The funny thing about this forum is that people can be SO HAPPY for someone else's success. Isn't humankind wonderful!

Your situation went very quick I must say. I can't believe it took only 6 days from receiving your medical until approval came through. Good for you.

Hopefully we won't be far behind. I wish you well in your new life. This is such a chance of a lifetime and we must grab it with both hands.

J.


----------



## bebeblackie (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hello there,
> 
> The funny thing about this forum is that people can be SO HAPPY for someone else's success. Isn't humankind wonderful!
> 
> ...


Please don't give up Jeanette.... i pray for you... *hugs* 

Luv


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

*Game, Set and Match*

Nomination and Visa both approved today 8 weeks after the application was filed. Very happy and relieved as the wait was like never ending. 

Not sure if mine is a weird case or not, but for me the Nomination and visa both were approved together.

Folks - Have patience, thats the key. Do not lose hope

Melbourne here we come lane:


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

tito1981 said:


> Nomination and Visa both approved today 8 weeks after the application was filed. Very happy and relieved as the wait was like never ending.
> 
> Not sure if mine is a weird case or not, but for me the Nomination and visa both were approved together.
> 
> ...


Congrats. for your grant. Can you please tell whether you summitted mrdicals at the time of application or on request of case officer? 

Did they ask for more documents during this 8 weeks processing time?


----------



## Brzimm (Feb 25, 2011)

*Appliction Status*

Hi all,

just want to share and to hear more about your experience.

my application status is the following:

457 Long Stay Primary
09/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
09/06/2011 Application fee received

Person 1...
Person 2...

That´s it. Is it normal that it takes that long? Which other status will follow?


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Congrats. for your grant. Can you please tell whether you summitted mrdicals at the time of application or on request of case officer?
> 
> Did they ask for more documents during this 8 weeks processing time?


Hi,

Yes we did submit the Medicals at the time of the application. Did not wait for the CO to ask for it. Thought process behind that was it might speed up the process, but i guess it was not the case. Still had to wait for 8 weeks.

There were some documents which were asked for by the CO for the Nomination part of the application which was promptly sent to them by my employer. For the visa application part we were not asked for any extra document.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Tito


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Brzimm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share and to hear more about your experience.
> 
> ...


My date of filling both sponsorship and visa application is 7 july 2011. application shows processing commenced. Have asked for form 80 and 1221.

Hope this helps, .....


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

tito1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we did submit the Medicals at the time of the application. Did not wait for the CO to ask for it. Thought process behind that was it might speed up the process, but i guess it was not the case. Still had to wait for 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


hello Tito, thanx for the reply.

Is it normal to ask for form 80. Did u submit form 80 too at the time of application???


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just want to share the good news. My application is now approved. I just checked it online and i have seen "Applicant Approved". I thank God and everyone who helped me during the course of waiting. Goodluck to all of you.


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to share the good news. My application is now approved. I just checked it online and i have seen "Applicant Approved". I thank God and everyone who helped me during the course of waiting. Goodluck to all of you.


Ohhhh really. it is a very good news. thats why i said,just waiting and see,you will get it soon. i am really happy for you. you will get a confirmation letter too within just 2-6 days. where are you heading to?

Cheers
Chanura Hemal


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

ace15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to share the good news. My application is now approved. I just checked it online and i have seen "Applicant Approved". I thank God and everyone who helped me during the course of waiting. Goodluck to all of you.



good luck


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

in Sydney mate... woooh! mate... ) yeah im very happy to have checked it online and see that my application is now approved. :clap2: when did you receive your letter after how many days?


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mafia said:


> good luck


thanks mafia.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

congratulation those who got their visa granted!

i am still waiting:

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
25/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
25/05/2011 Application fee received 
21/06/2011 Application being processed further

01/06/2011 Health requirements finalised
01/06/2011 Further medical results received... 

But yesterday in email my Migration Agent said that my application was allocated to a Case Officer on the 8th July.

08/07/2011 Case Officer allocated 

Guess another 6-8 weeks to wait?


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

ace15 said:


> in Sydney mate... woooh! mate... ) yeah im very happy to have checked it online and see that my application is now approved. :clap2: when did you receive your letter after how many days?


i got the confirmation letter within 2 days. i am going to canberra.it is little close to sydney.we may meet there in future.good luck


Cheers


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

hi hagen it took me 12weeks to complete the whole process. Good Luck to you.

Mate, keep in touch maybe we can see each other and catch up.
Thanks.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

ace15 said:


> hi hagen it took me 12weeks to complete the whole process. Good Luck to you.
> 
> Mate, keep in touch maybe we can see each other and catch up.
> Thanks.


yeah, 

keep in touch! Thank you.
Are you in OZ already?

how long it took after CO allocated until granted?


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

ace15 said:


> hi hagen it took me 12weeks to complete the whole process. Good Luck to you.
> 
> Mate, keep in touch maybe we can see each other and catch up.
> Thanks.


Hi Ace , Congrats and best of luck for you future.

I applied on 7 july, can you please tell me whether DIAC asked for any additional document like for 80, 1221, medicals etc in the due course of 12 week or you submitted these documents at the time of application???


----------



## may17 (Jul 13, 2011)

*hello*



ace15 said:


> hi hagen it took me 12weeks to complete the whole process. Good Luck to you.
> 
> Mate, keep in touch maybe we can see each other and catch up.
> Thanks.


hi kababayan gaano ba katagal ung process nun nomination mo. tnx


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hi Ace , Congrats and best of luck for you future.
> 
> I applied on 7 july, can you please tell me whether DIAC asked for any additional document like for 80, 1221, medicals etc in the due course of 12 week or you submitted these documents at the time of application???


Hi, all documents are submitted at once. DIAC didnt ask for anything more during the evaluation period. Form 80 and 1221 im not aware of. My employer just asked me to fill up forms 1066 and 956.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

may17 said:


> hi kababayan gaano ba katagal ung process nun nomination mo. tnx


Sir/Ma'am, i believe my employer already has an approved nomination prior to 457 application. Di ko po masyado aware basta nagprovide lang ako ng mga docs ko and then waiting game na kami, From my online checking i didnt see anything with regards to Nomination approval. Application received, commenced, further, information received, health finalization and then approval na po ang nakita ko lang. Gudluck sau. anong field nyo po?


----------



## may17 (Jul 13, 2011)

ace15 said:


> Sir/Ma'am, i believe my employer already has an approved nomination prior to 457 application. Di ko po masyado aware basta nagprovide lang ako ng mga docs ko and then waiting game na kami, From my online checking i didnt see anything with regards to Nomination approval. Application received, commenced, further, information received, health finalization and then approval na po ang nakita ko lang. Gudluck sau. anong field nyo po?



oh i see thanks for the info,.sa telecommunication po kme. where still waiting for our nomination to be approved,and nxt would be the visa application daw sbe ng employer nmin.your visa took 12 weeks right? cguro gnun din smin katagal..hirap magantay..kau po ano field? are you already there in australia?


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

may17 said:


> oh i see thanks for the info,.sa telecommunication po kme. where still waiting for our nomination to be approved,and nxt would be the visa application daw sbe ng employer nmin.your visa took 12 weeks right? cguro gnun din smin katagal..hirap magantay..kau po ano field? are you already there in australia?


may private email ka po? telco din kasi ako baka magkasama pa tau...  id like to speak with you


----------



## may17 (Jul 13, 2011)

meron sir, give me your email add msg kita dun..


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

may17 said:


> meron sir, give me your email add msg kita dun..


[email protected] add me sa YM din kung meron ka.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

*From Buoyant to Deflated !*

Hi Everyone,

I've been quite happy in recent weeks, thinking that everything is going according to plan. (I'm normally quite a doom and gloom person so perhaps it's true what they say about "what you give off is what you get back")

We have heard this morning that the Case Officer has requested the Sponsor to report back on how the salary was determined. Surveys, Analysis, Market Related Salaries etc., etc. (I think they think it's too high for the ANZSCO code we used).

It seems like a MASSIVE mission that they will have to go through and now I feel like this is a huge stumbling block that may be the end of all our hopes.

Has anyone else had this situation arise? I can appreciate that there are instances when DIAC may ask the proposed employee/applicant for more docs but it sounds kind of ominous if they ask the sponsor.

Regards,
Jeanette


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been quite happy in recent weeks, thinking that everything is going according to plan. (I'm normally quite a doom and gloom person so perhaps it's true what they say about "what you give off is what you get back")
> 
> ...


Hello Jeanette,
Sorry to hear about this all, can you please share what is your ANZSCO code?/ and if possible what salary was offered to you? Did you go through an agent or any lawyer with your application?? 
I also have recently applied for 457......hope your things get settle soon.


----------



## jimbabwe (Jul 14, 2011)

*dont worry if it takes time*

Hi all

Its taken what felt like ages to get my 457 visa.

The best news in the world (well to me) arrived in the early hours of this morning when I received an email stating that my visa was approved.

I've been reading the threads over the past months and comparing timelines, which is the only thing that kept me sane.

I thought I'd write up my time line here for those that are despondant so you dont give up hope - it will come.

Company applied for the sponsership 15th april
Company received their approval to sponser me 26th may
Sent in 457 application 26th may
waited waited waited
received approval 14th July

12 weeks total turn around time.

but dont panic - Some people are getting theirs in a matter of days.

So my point is - dont give up hope, and when you arent getting news, at least no news is not bad news - your visa will come.
Its just a patience game


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

jimbabwe said:


> Hi all
> 
> Its taken what felt like ages to get my 457 visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jimbabwe (love the name!). I agree about constantly checking the forum but the wait and required patience is not my strong point. I also posted yesterday (see above) that we have a hiccup (hope it's not more serious than that).

Anyway, good luck to you wherever you are going. Enjoy your new life.

Regards,
J.


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Applied 13 May
Approved 15 July

9 week turnaround. The reason ours took so long is that our 2 year old has Down Syndrome and he had to do a detailed medical as well as psychological / IQ testing. We knew this from the beginning, so it was just a matter of patience.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Ronan20 said:


> Applied 13 May
> Approved 15 July
> 
> 9 week turnaround. The reason ours took so long is that our 2 year old has Down Syndrome and he had to do a detailed medical as well as psychological / IQ testing. We knew this from the beginning, so it was just a matter of patience.


Congrats Ronan. You and your wife must be SO happy (even although you knew that there would be some period of delay).

I wish you all a wonderful new life.

J.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Congrats Ronan. You and your wife must be SO happy (even although you knew that there would be some period of delay).
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful new life.
> 
> J.


Hi Jeanette,

Time will come, dont worry. I am still waiting for my visa to be approved. 
Its the 7th week since application lodged.

Me too getting tired of checking the status every single day 5-10 times!
These few days, was like checking it once a day. We'll see how then.

Sorry to hear the hiccup you encountred and not serious one.

Good luck to us..


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Hi Jeanette,
> 
> Time will come, dont worry. I am still waiting for my visa to be approved.
> Its the 7th week since application lodged.
> ...


Hi Hagen,

I originally wanted to say that you and I should take a small "wager" (bet) on who gets approval first but then I worked out that you are four weeks ahead of us in the process!

Please just keep posting so that I can keep track. I actually compiled a spreadsheet of all those who have entered on this thread. It doesn't really tell me anything. There doesn't seem to be a pattern of any sort but at least it kept me busy for a few hours and away from check the "immi" site.

Take care.

J.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hi Hagen,
> 
> I originally wanted to say that you and I should take a small "wager" (bet) on who gets approval first but then I worked out that you are four weeks ahead of us in the process!
> 
> ...


Hi Jeanette,

Wow, that kind of huge efforts I should say. 
You know we should take some bet earlier. ha ha..

i will keep posting if i got some updates.. seems like still long way to go.
It started to keep me worried. m just afraid CO will ask me for IELTS exam which I havent done any. Finger cross..


----------



## mark murt (Jul 13, 2011)

Ih in the same boat have been offered a job the lot all sent away now 4 weeks and heard nothing any advice


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Hi Jeanette,
> 
> Wow, that kind of huge efforts I should say.
> You know we should take some bet earlier. ha ha..
> ...


I THINK there is exemption from this requirement if the offerred salary is above a certain level. See if you can do some research on the immi web.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

mark murt said:


> Ih in the same boat have been offered a job the lot all sent away now 4 weeks and heard nothing any advice


Hi Mark,

I tell you..... you need the patience of a Saint to get through this thing.

Stay in touch.

J.


----------



## gazza74 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Industry?*

Congrats to all who have been approved and good luck to all who wait - which includes me.

I just wondered if there were any industries that are quicker than others? I've signed a contract with a major bank who have a long history of sponsoring new hires and who are absolutely certain that mine will go through shortly.

I'm using Fragomen who are also supporting the company and the full application with all the requisite information was submitted on the 7th July. 

I don't expect anything quickly (but you can hope) but they are wanting me to start on the 15th August so a bit tight - and my other half always finds the cloud on every silver lining........just to put doubt into my mind!!!

Anyways....good luck to one and all


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

hye guys 
my status is like this.
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - 
06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message 
06/07/2011 Application fee received Message 
View your receipt details 

06/07/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message 
06/07/2011 Character assessment particulars outstanding Message 
06/07/2011 Chest X-Ray report required Message 
06/07/2011 Chest X-Ray film required Message 

Complete health forms for this applicant 
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant 

i took health test and filled 1221 form prior to the submittion of my application. I have checked with my migration agent. She said she already submitted medical and this additional character requirement form 1221 so no need to fill them online and told me to wait 4-6 weeks.

em confused please tell what to do.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye guys
> my status is like this.
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary -
> 06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> ...


most probably CO is not yet assigned thats why its still like that. Once CO is assigned they start checking your documents you will see difference online. gudluck


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.

457 ~~ Applied 28th of June...
i haven't got any news... 
I know from my agent the sponsor was approved and nomination confirmed....
i am so worry.... i am waiting for at least an e-mail to ask me for medicals ...


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

ace15 said:


> most probably CO is not yet assigned thats why its still like that. Once CO is assigned they start checking your documents you will see difference online. gudluck


hye thanx for the info..hope so it will done soon. me already doing job in ksa n that one is on stake.coz i have to join there b4 5 aug if there aint any progress in that visa


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye guys
> my status is like this.
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary -
> 06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> ...


Hi there, 
I have the same timeline as of 7.7.11. i have submitted form 1221 too and medicals. 
will keep a track of your status......
i have to join by august 15, hope all goes well.


----------



## mark murt (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I tell you..... you need the patience of a Saint to get through this thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaenette,

is it through that if you are an electrican you need a thing called VETESSESS before you can get a visa ?


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hi there,
> I have the same timeline as of 7.7.11. i have submitted form 1221 too and medicals.
> will keep a track of your status......
> i have to join by august 15, hope all goes well.


hye asad where u heading to?
n u submiited visa migration agent??


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

mark murt said:


> Hi Jaenette,
> 
> is it through that if you are an electrican you need a thing called VETESSESS before you can get a visa ?


Hi Mark, 

To my knowledge, any trade qualification/exerience has to be assessed.

J.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye asad where u heading to?
> n u submiited visa migration agent??


. Hello! I have a plan to go to Sydney. Yeah I filed thru a lawyer, Wt about u? Where are u going ? Do keep in touch regarding status update.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> . Hello! I have a plan to go to Sydney. Yeah I filed thru a lawyer, Wt about u? Where are u going ? Do keep in touch regarding status update.


hmmm mine also sydney and appliedd via company appointed lawyer..
areu going to join some telecom company???


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

In my case all company sponsorship, nomination and visa all applied same day, hoping to get reply soon . Even Medicals n forms submitted. Do u hv secondary applicants too?


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> In my case all company sponsorship, nomination and visa all applied same day, hoping to get reply soon . Even Medicals n forms submitted. Do u hv secondary applicants too?


ahan.....mine nomination and visa applied on same date...i think so mine company sponsership is pre-approved..no i dun have any secondary applicants rite now..u joining wat type ov company..u gave ilets??


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

No ielts not required , going for a management position . Wt about u?


----------



## tito1981 (May 3, 2011)

Asadns said:


> hello Tito, thanx for the reply.
> 
> Is it normal to ask for form 80. Did u submit form 80 too at the time of application???


Hi Asadns,

No we were not asked to submit form 80. We had just submitted form 1221for our application.

Thanks
Tito

_PS:Visa labeling done on the passport and so the countdown has really started. Hoping to be in Melbourne by Aug 1st_


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

*Approved!*

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
25/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
25/05/2011 Application fee received
21/06/2011 Application being processed further

01/06/2011 Health requirements finalised
01/06/2011 Further medical results received...

08/07/2011 Case Officer allocated
18/07/2011 Applicant Approved

Your visa is valid until: 18/07/2015
You are allowed to make: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Your period of stay is: Until 18 July 2015
Conditions attached to your visa: 
8501 - Health cover
8107- Work limitation


EXACTLY the 8th week! And NO IELTS required. 
Those who are still waiting, just be patience. Time will come soon.

Im tendering my resignation NOW!


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

hagen said:


> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 25/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 25/05/2011 Application fee received
> 21/06/2011 Application being processed further
> ...




AT LAST! Congrats Hagen - I knew I was right not to place that bet.

You must be SO excited. I'm quite envious. Take care and enjoy your new life.

Regards J.


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> AT LAST! Congrats Hagen - I knew I was right not to place that bet.
> 
> You must be SO excited. I'm quite envious. Take care and enjoy your new life.
> 
> Regards J.


 Hi J,

Really excited now! Yours will be okay. Just be patience okay. 
Just update us then.

Good luck to you! 

Cheers,


----------



## gazza74 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Shipping from UK*

Hi - any expat Brits able to recommend a shipping company?

Not bringing everything but just want someone reliable to move us from Leeds, England to Sydney.

Appreciate any direction.

Oh.....still showing processing commenced....patience required


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

hagen said:


> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 25/05/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 25/05/2011 Application fee received
> 21/06/2011 Application being processed further
> ...


congrats.........


----------



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> congrats.........


Thank you!

Your time will come. Surely.


----------



## ace15 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to know for all that are already in Australia... aside from the passport with 457 visa stamp what other documents do i need to present at the immigration for first timers? Thanks.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

*Halleluiah*

I'm shaking like Jelly. I can't believe it. We've finally got our approval. (Wasn't far behind you Hagen).

Our part of the application took 27 days but for those wanting to know the full process herewith the timeline:-

24 May Sponsor's Application
03 June Sponsor's Payment of Visa Costs
09 June CO Appointed 
20 June Company Approved as Sponsor
23 June Nomination Lodged by Company
24 June Our 457 Visa Application Lodged & Paid
01 July Chest X-Rays done
04 July Medical Results Referred
06 July Medical Results Finalised
13 July Application being Processed Further
15 July More documentation needed from Sponsor
18 July Documents supplied by Sponsor
20 July Applicant Approved

I can only say that this has been a very nerve wracking time and although I was confident that we would get approval, I was reluctant to even start cleaning out cupboards until we knew for certain. Now there is so much to do!

My heart goes out to all those going through this process as it takes a great deal of patience (now I can cut down on my smoking). All good things comes to those who wait.

The forum has become like my "facebook" and you can be sure I'll be watching to see how everyone gets on. Good luck.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> I'm shaking like Jelly. I can't believe it. We've finally got our approval. (Wasn't far behind you Hagen).
> 
> Our part of the application took 27 days but for those wanting to know the full process herewith the timeline:-
> 
> ...



Congrats...............Good Luck for your future.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Congrats...............Good Luck for your future.


hyee asad

anyy update about ur status


----------



## DRUID (Jul 20, 2011)

dragos21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 457 ~~ Applied 28th of June...
> i haven't got any news...
> ...



Dragos,send email to agent and ask for TRN then go to "Check the progress of your online application" , is on " immi.gov.au " put your detail there and see your status...if you have "chest x ray" require...just do it quickly.
DON'T TRUST THE AGENT ,CHECK IT ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hyee asad
> 
> anyy update about ur status


Hello! Nothing as yet.... Keeping my fingers crossed . Wt about u? Hope all goes well in time.


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeanette Bosch said:


> I'm shaking like Jelly. I can't believe it. We've finally got our approval. (Wasn't far behind you Hagen).
> 
> Our part of the application took 27 days but for those wanting to know the full process herewith the timeline:-
> 
> ...


Congrats, may i know which office were yours processed in?


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

amer said:


> Congrats, may i know which office were yours processed in?


Hello Amer,

The application was processed at Sydney. 

Of interest for some of the other applicants, less than 12 hours after the "Applicant Approved" showed online, the Final Grant letter was sent per email.

J.


----------



## stuandlor (Jan 24, 2011)

Sooo Fed up waiting 

Job offer 02/05/11

22/06/11 Application Received - Processing commenced
22/06/11 Application Fee Received

04/07/11 Nomination Approved

This has been the longest wait EVER


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

stuandlor said:


> Sooo Fed up waiting
> 
> Job offer 02/05/11
> 
> ...


well congratulations your long wait is over,i'm also waiting..and patiently waiting..
i got my job offer 9/5/11 and STILL WAITING..patiently waiting for my nomination..

your visa is just around the corner..
best of luck!!!:clap2:


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

i must say from reading this thread plus other thread in relation to 457 and looking at different timelines and success stories,i get amused and sometimes (not always) forget that i also have a 457 application..
i'd say a good way of letting time pass is to stay on this forum and read all the triumph, agitations,plans and you'll never know it's your big day!!


----------



## stuandlor (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks lazybones1978 I hope your right every day feels like a week every week a month 
Your right about the forums they do keep you going especially knowing there are a lot of people in the same boat.
Where in Australia are you going? What's your profession?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

stuandlor said:


> Thanks lazybones1978 I hope your right every day feels like a week every week a month
> Your right about the forums they do keep you going especially knowing there are a lot of people in the same boat.
> Where in Australia are you going? What's your profession?


i'm a nurse and i'm going to Perth..
my agent is O'Grady Peyton in the UK..
i heard that DIAC has cut the processing from 22 to 11 business days, fingers crossed yours will come in no time..


----------



## gazza74 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Approved*

07/07/11 Application Received - Processing commenced
07/07/11 Application Fee Received
22/7/11 Approved

I know it's quick - but for context the company who sponsored me have a long and strong record of sponsorship and use an agent who only submits if they feel it's guaranteed - not 90% or 95% but guaranteed.

Start in Sydney on the 15th August.....best get cracking!!! Anyone advise on the best shipping company (not taking everything as leaving the house here!!!)

Good luck everyone - hope it happens for you shortly.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

gazza74 said:


> 07/07/11 Application Received - Processing commenced
> 07/07/11 Application Fee Received
> 22/7/11 Approved
> 
> ...


Congrats and wish you all the very best.
Yeah its pretty quick in yr case. My application submission date is 7.7.11 but sponsorship,nomination and visa all on the same date.
Hoping for the best....


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

congratulations to all..
i'm on my 10th week since i got the job offer..
my nomination is yet to come..
is this too long to be waiting?


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

DRUID said:


> Dragos,send email to agent and ask for TRN then go to "Check the progress of your online application" , is on " immi.gov.au " put your detail there and see your status...if you have "chest x ray" require...just do it quickly.
> DON'T TRUST THE AGENT ,CHECK IT ALL THE TIME.


Thanks for advice ! I will ask...hopefully she will provide me the TRN... it is the company agent and they paid 100% of the fees including my application fee.
1 month already passed and still nothing for me... i asked my boss for 7 shifts to make myself busy otherwise the waiting is killing me !


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dragos21 said:


> Thanks for advice ! I will ask...hopefully she will provide me the TRN... it is the company agent and they paid 100% of the fees including my application fee.
> 1 month already passed and still nothing for me... i asked my boss for 7 shifts to make myself busy otherwise the waiting is killing me !


You can request TFN from DIAC as well, they are quick.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Click on send a request, you will need your passport details.


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> You can request TFN from DIAC as well, they are quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on send a request, you will need your passport details.



Thank you !

I've got the TRN...

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - 
30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
30/06/2011 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG 11 weeks and still waiting..
i also tried last night requesting for a TRN but i was asked about date application was filed i have no answer for this..


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi mhi _nust, Any news !!!!!!


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hi mhi _nust, Any news !!!!!!


nai yaar..no update...wtf..


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hi mhi _nust, Any news !!!!!!


HYE i have just checked my nomination.

Application 457 Business Nomination 
06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
06/07/2011 Application fee received 
08/07/2011 Nomination approved 

it was approved just after 2 days of submission...lets hope visa will also be approved..


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Mhi_nust !!!! That's great. Don't tell me you didn't see the online status for so many days... Myself checking almost everyday. So even 3 rd week passing after nomination.??? Any info of time to wait....?


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Mhi_nust !!!! That's great. Don't tell me you didn't see the online status for so many days... Myself checking almost everyday. So even 3 rd week passing after nomination.??? Any info of time to wait....?


yaaar actually i was only checking only the visa status. coz i didnt had the company abn number to check the nomination..but today i got it from my contract n checked the nomination status..which was approved...hye gimme ur email id...mine [email protected]


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

wtf man ....everyday is same day wake up check email then status, as usual medical approved then smoke smoke smoke smoke smoke smoke smoke smoke smoke .....too much stress man


----------



## Weeney (May 3, 2010)

*457 Timeline for Brisbane*

Hi, we've just lodged our 457 application. Does anyone have any idea how long they're taking to process for Brisbane? Agent has told us anywhere from 2 weeks - is that a bit on the optimistic side??


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Weeney said:


> Hi, we've just lodged our 457 application. Does anyone have any idea how long they're taking to process for Brisbane? Agent has told us anywhere from 2 weeks - is that a bit on the optimistic side??


did you get your sponsorship and nomination approval? if you did it's 11 business days as i know..

best of luck!!

you'll be on alane: in no time..


----------



## Weeney (May 3, 2010)

Wow that's fast! Fingers crossed


----------



## stuandlor (Jan 24, 2011)

stuandlor said:


> Sooo Fed up waiting
> 
> Job offer 02/05/11
> 
> ...


28/07/2011 APPLICANT APPROVED

WOOOOHOOOOOOO
Soooooo Exxccciiittteeedddddddd
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Perth here we come


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

stuandlor said:


> 28/07/2011 APPLICANT APPROVED
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOO
> Soooooo Exxccciiittteeedddddddd
> ...


congratulations!!!
hope to meet you in Perth..someday!!
enjoy your new adventure down under!!!lane:


----------



## Weeney (May 3, 2010)

stuandlor said:


> 28/07/2011 APPLICANT APPROVED
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOO
> Soooooo Exxccciiittteeedddddddd
> ...


Congrats - you lucky thing!!!


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

stuandlor said:


> 28/07/2011 APPLICANT APPROVED
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOO
> Soooooo Exxccciiittteeedddddddd
> ...


congrattsssssssssssssssssssssssss......u didnt had any other update??like medical approved etc on internet..juz applicant approved in the end??


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Mhi_nust !!!! That's great. Don't tell me you didn't see the online status for so many days... Myself checking almost everyday. So even 3 rd week passing after nomination.??? Any info of time to wait....?


hye asad any update?? today i have been told by my company that 2 out ov 8 guys got the vis last week and they are expecting ours to be finalized soon INSHALLAH..let hope...


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye asad any update?? today i have been told by my company that 2 out ov 8 guys got the vis last week and they are expecting ours to be finalized soon INSHALLAH..let hope...



I also am waiting for my visa. No update yet. 3 weeks are over now. Keeping hopes high. INSHALLAH will get good news soon.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> I also am waiting for my visa. No update yet. 3 weeks are over now. Keeping hopes high. INSHALLAH will get good news soon.


hye got this update today..
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
06/07/2011 Application fee received 
30/07/2011 Application being processed further


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye got this update today..
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 06/07/2011 Application fee received
> 30/07/2011 Application being processed further


Hello man!!!! After looking at your post I checked mine........ Sponsorship n nomination approved today. Thanx to Allah... Application processed further )))


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello man!!!! After looking at your post I checked mine........ Sponsorship n nomination approved today. Thanx to Allah... Application processed further )))


hyee congrats...ur nomination approval coming on same page where ur visa status is coming or u checking nomination and sponsership visa nomination/sponsership status check??


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello man!!!! After looking at your post I checked mine........ Sponsorship n nomination approved today. Thanx to Allah... Application processed further )))



hyee congrats...ur nomination approval coming on same page where ur visa status is coming or u checking nomination and sponsership visa nomination/sponsership status check??


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hyee congrats...ur nomination approval coming on same page where ur visa status is coming or u checking nomination and sponsership visa nomination/sponsership status check??


About sponsorship n nomination my employer confirmed me the date that is 30.7.11. Application being processed further coming on the pg I can view. Congrats to u too !


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Mhi_nust, which office your application submitted in??


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Mhi_nust, which office your application submitted in??


hmm i think so it was paramatta office nsw sydney...


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
27/07/2011 Application being processed further 


Still waiting...running on my 5th week and i haven't been asked for medicals yet... hmm..
Anyone knows how long it takes to get the medicals requested ...? or how long it might take for a new update?


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hmm i think so it was paramatta office nsw sydney...


Hello! 
Any update,?? keeping fingers crossed......


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hmm i think so it was paramatta office nsw sydney...


Hello,

Have you sent your medicals and form 80, 1221? What is the online status of your applicant person 1. Mine is showing Health requirments required (X-Rays) and character assesment outstanding.

Guess what mine submission is in Paramata too. hoping to get good news together soon. INSHAALLAH.

Keep in contact and kindly update. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*medicals for 457 visa*



dragos21 said:


> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 30/06/2011 Application fee received
> 27/07/2011 Application being processed further
> ...


I was told by my immigration case officer that medicals were not required for my 457 visa, just for my RSMS visa app, so when I was nominated for the RSMS visa last month she asked for them and tracked them down to Ottawa(capitol city in Canada) and they hadn't been sent anywhere until she requested them. I was already in Australia at the time to it might be that she is correct as my 457 visa was granted back in mid-April and the medicals didn't get sent until just a few weeks ago. I was a little pissed about that as I was led to believe they were required and spent hundreds of dollars on them that I had to borrow in order to get here. I also didn't see anything past Application being processed further until it read visa granted. I didn't see at any time that medicals were received.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you sent your medicals and form 80, 1221? What is the online status of your applicant person 1. Mine is showing Health requirments required (X-Rays) and character assesment outstanding.
> 
> ...


well mine is coming same like that..but we have already submitted all these forms..lets c wat happens..


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> well mine is coming same like that..but we have already submitted all these forms..lets c wat happens..


anddd atlastttt approval is here..i cant believe...

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced
06/07/2011 Application fee received 
02/08/2011 Applicant Approved


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> anddd atlastttt approval is here..i cant believe...
> 
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


Well best of luck. I am happy for you. Hope to get my visa soon too.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Well best of luck. I am happy for you. Hope to get my visa soon too.


hye asad..IA u will get it soon///will meet u someday in sydney..me also lives in lhr...can u plz email me ur contact num..so that we can be in [email protected]


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Applicant Approved*



mhi_nust said:


> anddd atlastttt approval is here..i cant believe...
> 
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> ...


That's awesome news! When will you arrive in Australia and where?:clap2::hippie::hippie::hippie:


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

dreama said:


> That's awesome news! When will you arrive in Australia and where?:clap2::hippie::hippie::hippie:


thnxx...well i will be come to nsw,sydney..22 is the joining date..company arranging ticket..lets c wen it will be finalized..


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I am back to the discussion again. I got approved my 457 visa and i am working in Canberra at the movement.Now my wife's visa has submitted 21/07/2011 and she did her x-ray 25/07/2011 in Dunedin,New zealand. Still her x-ray is not received and status say x-ray should be done.I guess my wife's visa processing office is Melbourne since my visa also processed there.Is there any delay of processing these days? if anybody has a idea about the processing time of 457 dependent visa?please let me know

Cheers
Chanura


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Well best of luck. I am happy for you. Hope to get my visa soon too.


hye asad any update....yaar do u know how to get 457 stamped in pakistan


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

mhi_nust said:


> hye asad any update....yaar do u know how to get 457 stamped in pakistan


Hello,

Ya send your passport along with your approval latter to the Australian Embassy, Islamabad by TCS. It takes usually a week to get it stamped.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ya send your passport along with your approval latter to the Australian Embassy, Islamabad by TCS. It takes usually a week to get it stamped.


yaaar kia scene ha??


----------



## ctowna (Jun 2, 2011)

My timeline

21/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
21/07/2011 Application fee received 
06/08/2011 Applicant Approved 

My company handled everything for me and my wife. Perth, here we come!


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've done my medical Chest X-ray with medibank health solution, ... they asked me to write my postal address on an envelope and my name and passport number on a different label. My question is : they will send the result to me and to immigration ? or i have to send myself the results to immi?
And how long it usually takes to receive the result? i live in sydney .
Thanks


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

If you are talking about X-ray, normally they will send it to immigration and don't give it to you.They may provide a copy of the report to you.As i know, that is the procedure.Good luck

Cheers


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks !
I've got them home in 5 days ! already sent them to immi...


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

updated...

Application Status
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
27/07/2011 Application being processed further 
12/08/2011 Information received 


hmmm.... what's next?
how long do you guys think is gonna take to get an answer from them?


----------



## DRUID (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragos> if you have in your status a message like "Health requirements " wait for this message:
Medical Results Referred
Medical Results Finalised

after that approximately in 5 days you got the visa.


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Applied for 457*

Hi guys lets keep posting the ststus mine is applied on 10 Aug....lets c how it goes


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Hi guys lets keep posting the ststus mine is applied on 10 Aug....lets c how it goes


good luck !


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

*457 time line*

hi.. im new to this  

This is my time line ;-

22/07/2011 - Application Received - Processing commenced 
22/07/2011 - Application Fee Received 

:ranger:


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

Weeney said:


> Hi, we've just lodged our 457 application. Does anyone have any idea how long they're taking to process for Brisbane? Agent has told us anywhere from 2 weeks - is that a bit on the optimistic side??


Hi,

Iv lodged mine on the 22 July.. also heading for Brisbane so fingers crossed for us both


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> hi.. im new to this
> 
> This is my time line ;-
> 
> ...


is you Xray done...Health requirements are done?


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> is you Xray done...Health requirements are done?


A Medical is not a requirment for me.

I have a quote for my health insurance but didnt not proceed until I make sure that I will get the visa? (so iv been advised)..


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> A Medical is not a requirment for me.
> 
> I have a quote for my health insurance but didnt not proceed until I make sure that I will get the visa? (so iv been advised)..


Sounds good I will also be going to Brisbane....best of luck let us all know when u get approval..hope it comes soon.


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Sounds good I will also be going to Brisbane....best of luck let us all know when u get approval..hope it comes soon.


Me to.. we'v sold our car so heres to hoping it comes soon


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> Me to.. we'v sold our car so heres to hoping it comes soon


Wohoo.. movement..

Status now reading 
16/07/2011 - application being processed further 
:clap2:


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> Wohoo.. movement..
> 
> Status now reading
> 16/07/2011 - application being processed further
> :clap2:


Hopefully in 2-3 days u will get the approval.


----------



## Weeney (May 3, 2010)

Kacyk2009 said:


> Wohoo.. movement..
> 
> Status now reading
> 16/07/2011 - application being processed further
> :clap2:


You lucky thing - mine is still the same This is driving me nuts! Keep us posted.


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

*Supporting Documentation for e457.*

I just launched my e457 employer sponsored visa application and I am wondering what documents I will need to supply them with. Do they send an email outlining the particular documents? Because once I submitted the application, there was nothing mentioning what I should send in....

Thanks,


----------



## chanurahemal (Jun 10, 2011)

I am so happy. my wife's visa got approved yesterday. Now there is new 457 visa office is located in Brisbane too. that mean visa process will be gear up.good luck for all who is waiting for the good news.

Cheers
Chanura


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Just check out the checklist here for what you should be submitting along with your 457 visa application:

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

chanurahemal said:


> I am so happy. my wife's visa got approved yesterday. Now there is new 457 visa office is located in Brisbane too. that mean visa process will be gear up.good luck for all who is waiting for the good news.
> 
> Cheers
> Chanura


Congratulations , and thank you !


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> I just launched my e457 employer sponsored visa application and I am wondering what documents I will need to supply them with. Do they send an email outlining the particular documents? Because once I submitted the application, there was nothing mentioning what I should send in....
> 
> Thanks,


they will definitely email you or your agent regarding further documents required.


----------



## Weeney (May 3, 2010)

VISA APPROVED!!! Just over 3 weeks in all - not bad!


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

Many congrats weeny!!! My status changed to application processed further on 1.8.11. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello guys,

Just out of curiosity, does anybody have an indication of how long would a employment visa sponsored by an Australian company would take for approval, from the moment they submit the application to the moment the visa is granted. They are in Sydney, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anybody have an indication of how long would a employment visa sponsored by an Australian company would take for approval, from the moment they submit the application to the moment the visa is granted. They are in Sydney, if that makes a difference.


You should plan for anywhere between 1 month to 1.5 months in the best case. At worst it could go up to 3 months. But since you are from a low risk background and if you employer is expeditious, there is no reason why you can't meet the 1 month timeline. Many here have got the visa in that much time, or even less. Best of luck!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

leptokurtic said:


> You should plan for anywhere between 1 month to 1.5 months in the best case. At worst it could go up to 3 months. But since you are from a low risk background and if you employer is expeditious, there is no reason why you can't meet the 1 month timeline. Many here have got the visa in that much time, or even less. Best of luck!!!


ah that's not too bad then  thanks for the info


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All .. 

I'm new here. 

I'm applying for 457 visa, sponsored by a company in Australia. 

The company has applied my visa on 15th August and today I got an email asking for my X-ray.

I guess it's pretty fast isn't it? Can say less than 1 week for them to process my application. 

Just wondering how long will it take after I sent the X-ray?

Thanks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

it's the clinic or hospital who does your xray sends the report to immigration, there are list of panel doctors in your location to carry out these..


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> it's the clinic or hospital who does your xray sends the report to immigration, there are list of panel doctors in your location to carry out these..


Thanks for that. Noticed that the panel hospital that needs to send my X-ray.

Need to make appointment soonest possible. Here in Malaysia we going to have 1 week holiday next week. And there are only 2 hospitals in KL appointed as the panel clinics.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> You should plan for anywhere between 1 month to 1.5 months in the best case. At worst it could go up to 3 months. But since you are from a low risk background and if you employer is expeditious, there is no reason why you can't meet the 1 month timeline. Many here have got the visa in that much time, or even less. Best of luck!!!


Hello,

What about HR countries? My application was being processed further on 1.8.2011


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone applied since Aug 17th for a e457? Have they had any change in their status? Just wondering what I should be looking for, ie an email or when the status will change from commenced processing?


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> Wohoo.. movement..
> 
> Status now reading
> 16/07/2011 - application being processed further
> :clap2:


Do you mean 08/16/11?? I am confused.


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

Will be going to panel clinic to do chest x-ray .. will be utilizing the online health application .. it's faster than to ship my x-ray to Australia.

Hopefully my visa will be approved fast, since I'm already resigned my current job


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Has anyone applied since Aug 17th for a e457? Have they had any change in their status? Just wondering what I should be looking for, ie an email or when the status will change from commenced processing?


Mine was applied on 16th Aug .. on 22nd Aug, CO email my agent requesting to send over the x-ray. I did the x-ray today and already submitted (via online health).

What happen to yours? Nothing's changed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Hello,
> 
> What about HR countries? My application was being processed further on 1.8.2011


Well we only have mhi_nust's case to go by on. His visa was granted in a month. That's all we have.


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

Weeney said:


> VISA APPROVED!!! Just over 3 weeks in all - not bad!


Great congrats for u.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Still waiting :ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Do you mean 08/16/11?? I am confused.


Yes sorry... lol.. 

Timeline.. 

22/07/2011 - Application Received - Processing commenced 
22/07/2011 - Application Fee Received 
16/08/2011 - Application being processed further 

(16/08/2011 got an email requesting proof of health insurance 
and passport bio pages of myself and my partner,
Sent these in the same day. Heard nothing back as yet..
anyone any idea as to how long it should be now???)
:ranger:


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Has anyone applied since Aug 17th for a e457? Have they had any change in their status? Just wondering what I should be looking for, ie an email or when the status will change from commenced processing?


I got both, an email from my co requested further docs and then when i checked my status it had changed to "application being processed further" ..


----------



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go.

I've been offered a position in Australia and my company has nominated a firm of Immigration Specialists to take care of the Visa 457 Application.

Here's the time line so far:

09/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
09/08/2011 Application fee received
09/08/2011 Health requirements pending
09/08/2011 X Ray report pending	
09/08/2011 X Ray pending

17/08/2011 Health requirements finalised	
17/08/2011 Further medical results received	
17/08/2011 Further medical results received

================
Elapsed time: 15 days

The X Ray and the report arrived to the Health Operations Centre in Sidney on 15/08/2011. So it took them 3 days to process the results.


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

At least yours is moving My status is still the same Health requirements pending, reports were sent there by 5th Aug...visa applied on 10th Aug, 2 week no change in status.




Kacyk2009 said:


> Yes sorry... lol..
> 
> Timeline..
> 
> ...


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> At least yours is moving My status is still the same Health requirements pending, reports were sent there by 5th Aug...visa applied on 10th Aug, 2 week no change in status.



Fingers crossed for us both so :ranger:


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hfaistos said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I've been offered a position in Australia and my company has nominated a firm of Immigration Specialists to take care of the Visa 457 Application.
> 
> ...



Yours is moving Fast....Luckey pal!!!!!


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Yours is moving Fast....Luckey pal!!!!!


Just got a letter from my CO...Yay. Requesting a birth certificate of my son and our medical coverage. No talk about any x-rays or medicals. I wonder if that will be the next correspondance or if we will even need to do them???? Anyone know?


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would imagien that they would have requested everything they needed once the had the chance to have a look at it?
I dont need a medical as i am not from a high risk country and because i will not be working in a medical position.. maybe you could be in a similar position?


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Just got a letter from my CO...Yay. Requesting a birth certificate of my son and our medical coverage. No talk about any x-rays or medicals. I wonder if that will be the next correspondance or if we will even need to do them???? Anyone know?


I would imagien that they would have requested everything they needed once the had the chance to have a look at it?
I dont need a medical as i am not from a high risk country and because i will not be working in a medical position.. maybe you could be in a similar position?


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Just got a letter from my CO...Yay. Requesting a birth certificate of my son and our medical coverage. No talk about any x-rays or medicals. I wonder if that will be the next correspondance or if we will even need to do them???? Anyone know?


Being a canadian citizen I do not think you will need Xray or medical.


----------



## zorlac (Oct 14, 2010)

So far.....

My wife is a doctor so the medical registration for 3 different medical boards (RACGP, AMC, AHPRA) has so far taken just under a year!



> 10/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 10/08/2011 Application fee received
> 17/08/2011 Application being processed further
> 
> ...


Yesterday at midnight (Sydney time) we got the "Further medical results received" anyone know if this means the clinic here in the UK has sent the results and they just haven't been looked at yet? They were done about 12 days ago and they said they would take 12 days to go through, so I'm hopeful that's the case and we're just now waiting for it to go through!


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Just got a letter from my CO...Yay. Requesting a birth certificate of my son and our medical coverage. No talk about any x-rays or medicals. I wonder if that will be the next correspondance or if we will even need to do them???? Anyone know?


Visa approved....7 days! WOW!


----------



## Kacyk2009 (Aug 15, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Visa approved....7 days! WOW!


aw thats brill.. congrats  :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Can you share your entire timeline?? Give the rest of us some hope


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all,
i applied on 22 august and x-ray same day.how much time it will take me to get the visa.On 23rd i took medical insurance too.Does the agent of the company will be helpful for this visa process.After i get my nomination letter,do i have to send my passport to embassy for the stamp?


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

dds said:


> Hi all,
> i applied on 22 august and x-ray same day.how much time it will take me to get the visa.On 23rd i took medical insurance too.Does the agent of the company will be helpful for this visa process.After i get my nomination letter,do i have to send my passport to embassy for the stamp?


Yes you have to send the passport for stamping, it will take atleast 4 weeks for approval.....mine is pending from last 2 week lets c when it comes through.


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Applied 457 on 11/08/2011*

I got a company in Brisbane to sponsor me. The 457 is applied through an Immigration Lawyer in Australia. The Visa application was filed at Sydney Office

Here is my Time line

11/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
11/08/2011 Application fee received
11/08/2011 Health requirements pending

.... Got the XRay done on 20/08/2011 and same day the report was uploaded and the status changed as below for both myself and my wife

20/08/2011 Health requirements finalised
20/08/2011 Further medical results received
20/08/2011 Further medical results received

Since then waiting. Not sure how much it will take now?


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> aw thats brill.. congrats  :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Can you share your entire timeline?? Give the rest of us some hope


08/17/11 Visa Application Launched
08/17/11 Payment received
08/24/11 Request for more details--they requested my sons birth certificate and medical insurance
08/25/11 Visa approved

No medicals required.


----------



## AHlushak (Aug 17, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Yes you have to send the passport for stamping, it will take atleast 4 weeks for approval.....mine is pending from last 2 week lets c when it comes through.


Where do you get the passport stamped at? Is this for all e457 visa holders?


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> I got a company in Brisbane to sponsor me. The 457 is applied through an Immigration Lawyer in Australia. The Visa application was filed at Sydney Office
> 
> Here is my Time line
> 
> ...


Mine exactly like yours. X-ray sent but status hasn't changed a bit. 

I guess we need to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

kodek said:


> Mine exactly like yours. X-ray sent but status hasn't changed a bit.
> 
> I guess we need to wait a little bit longer.


I hope that this wait is not tooo long.. I heard that they are fast tracking the 457 Visas due to skill shortage and the processing time is reduced to 2-3 weeks. Not sure how true is that?


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

AHlushak said:


> Where do you get the passport stamped at? Is this for all e457 visa holders?


no its not for everyone only if you are asked to do so.


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary

30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
30/06/2011 Bridging visa granted 
27/07/2011 Application being processed further 
12/08/2011 Information received (MEDICALS)

and still waiting for a move....


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

kodek said:


> Mine exactly like yours. X-ray sent but status hasn't changed a bit.
> 
> I guess we need to wait a little bit longer.


Mine has been approved. Wow really shock. Below is my timeline:

16/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
16/08/2011 Application fee received
26/08/2011 Applicant Approved 

They did request for my X-ray, and I sent on 24/08. Delivered on the same day.

So basically it was just 10 days (including weekends).

Now waiting for my agent to confirm my lane:


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

kodek said:


> Mine has been approved. Wow really shock. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 16/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 16/08/2011 Application fee received
> ...


Congratulations !!!! Where are you heading?


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Congratulations !!!! Where are you heading?


Thanks mb.. I'll be heading to Sydney..


----------



## DRUID (Jul 20, 2011)

My timeline

30/06/2011 Application fee received
11/08/2011 Application Being Processed Further
11/08/2011 Information Received
12/08/2011 Further Information Required
16/08/2011 Information Received
26/08/2011 Visa Granted


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

DRUID said:


> My timeline
> 
> 30/06/2011 Application fee received
> 11/08/2011 Application Being Processed Further
> ...


Congrats bro.. Where u heading?


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Waitttttttttttttttttt.............long waitttt*

still waiting....same status as it was on day 1 more then 2 weeks gone....I sent medical even before the application was done. :confused2:


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kacyk2009 said:


> Wohoo.. movement..
> 
> Status now reading
> 16/07/2011 - application being processed further
> :clap2:


whats the update man?


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> still waiting....same status as it was on day 1 more then 2 weeks gone....I sent medical even before the application was done. :confused2:


 It would have been much better if you had waited for a response from DIAC first before doing the medical.In that case, you would have got the transaction number first and the medical test would have been directly sent to DIAC and automatically linked to the TRN number.

But can you tell me if you had sent the medical test report by yourself or the doctor concerned has sent it directly to DIAC on your behalf


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> It would have been much better if you had waited for a response from DIAC first before doing the medical.In that case, you would have got the transaction number first and the medical test would have been directly sent to DIAC and automatically linked to the TRN number.
> 
> But can you tell me if you had sent the medical test report by yourself or the doctor concerned has sent it directly to DIAC on your behalf


My doc sent it and gave me the tracking no. they were delivered on 5th Aug and my application was launched on 10th Aug.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

My Time Line:

26/07/11 - All docs and authorization sent to company's MA (Fragomen)
02/08/11- MA lodged application through e457
02/08/11- Medical results outstanding message Appears
05/08/11- Medical tests done and sent through eHealth platform
08/08/11- Medical results Finalized

Awaiting Visa Approval.From 08/08/11, the message has not changed from medical results finalized to anything, but my agent tells me that it may not change necessarily and can also directly be changed to Approved status in due time.

Her assertion is that with the increasing workload, most case officers are increasingly not getting any time to keep on updating the database during the whole process.Hence only at the end of the process, they do update it to approved status.But that is not true for all case officers again.Hope it helps.:ranger:


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> My Time Line:
> 
> 26/07/11 - All docs and authorization sent to company's MA (Fragomen)
> 02/08/11- MA lodged application through e457
> ...


You have been waiting for too long...My MA is also Fargomen....they asked me to send the results before I do not know about eHealth platform may be the doctore have done it? I just know that they sent the xray film and form 160 of me and my wife.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> My doc sent it and gave me the tracking no. they were delivered on 5th Aug and my application was launched on 10th Aug.


 That is what i was afraid.See when you sent the medical report without lodging the application, that means the medical report with a particular tracking number can not be linked to an existing application number because the same doesn't exist at that time.While ideally the case officer should link your medical report to your TRN number, the catch word here is "manual". And in case of manual system you have to rely on the case officer to compile all the documents and link the same to an unique TRN number.While all other documents are submitted along with the application, medical report is a document which needs to be identified first and then linked to your application manually.

I think you should call DIAC customer care and clarify your stand.Generally after a query, they rectify this kind of small mistakes.


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> That is what i was afraid.See when you sent the medical report without lodging the application, that means the medical report with a particular tracking number can not be linked to an existing application number because the same doesn't exist at that time.While ideally the case officer should link your medical report to your TRN number, the catch word here is "manual". And in case of manual system you have to rely on the case officer to compile all the documents and link the same to an unique TRN number.While all other documents are submitted along with the application, medical report is a document which needs to be identified first and then linked to your application manually.
> 
> I think you should call DIAC customer care and clarify your stand.Generally after a query, they rectify this kind of small mistakes.


Ya I will talk to Fargomen to contact them.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> You have been waiting for too long...My MA is also Fargomen....they asked me to send the results before I do not know about eHealth platform may be the doctore have done it? I just know that they sent the xray film and form 160 of me and my wife.


 Ya.I heard generally it takes a little bit more time if you are from a high risk country as opposed to a low risk country.Anyway i am not very keen for my visa to be approved in a hurry, as the same would necessitate me to resign at the earliest.And if that happens i have to pay a lot of money as i have a 1 year bond with the present company.


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Ya.I heard generally it takes a little bit more time if you are from a high risk country as opposed to a low risk country.Anyway i am not very keen for my visa to be approved in a hurry, as the same would necessitate me to resign at the earliest.And if that happens i have to pay a lot of money as i have a 1 year bond with the present company.


Ya I know Thats Bad are u with TCS because they have such bond when i worked with them I quit TCS in USA.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Ya I know Thats Bad are u with TCS because they have such bond when i worked with them I quit TCS in USA.


 No i am a process engineer and not from IT background.Actually the bond i was talking about is not a bond in legal sense.Its just that the present company had reimbursed my notice period and relocation amount but had put in a clause saying that they would recover the same from my final settlement if i decide to quit before one year.My one year completes by october 20, so even if visa got approved by close to september 20, i would have completed my obligation.

So in essence a little bit of delay would help my cause a great deal, but too much delay may jeopardize the job itself.So i am hoping for a fine balance from DIAC to help my cause.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

kodek said:


> Mine has been approved. Wow really shock. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 16/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 16/08/2011 Application fee received
> ...


Congratulations.That was real fast.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

dds said:


> Hi all,
> i applied on 22 august and x-ray same day.how much time it will take me to get the visa.On 23rd i took medical insurance too.Does the agent of the company will be helpful for this visa process.After i get my nomination letter,do i have to send my passport to embassy for the stamp?


Have u submitted the 1221 form yet?And did you send the xray through normal panel doctor or ehealth facility.processing time is comparatively less if ehealth is availed.


----------



## Chris1979 (Aug 11, 2011)

Submitted mine today (29/08/11) so all very exciting! Heres hoping for a quick turnaround!


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got my visa approval today.Effectively 21 days from the date medical test finalized.

Guess i need to be happy.


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Got my visa approval today.Effectively 21 days from the date medical test finalized.
> 
> Guess i need to be happy.


Congratulations  Where are you heading?


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

so i guess the next step after visa been approved is to get it validate on our passport at our home embassy isn't it?


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Congratulations  Where are you heading?


I am heading to Brisbane.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

kodek said:


> so i guess the next step after visa been approved is to get it validate on our passport at our home embassy isn't it?


Yes, In my case visa can either be stamped at the australian embassy or Global VFS with which australia has tied up for visa processing.I can either courier it or get it done over the counter at VFS.Heard takes somewhere between 3 to 4 working days if done over the counter.Longer if done through courier for obvious reasons.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all,
is anyone have got rejected for 457 visa.just little worried i had lodged visa on 22 august and medical also same day.

if rejected it takes more time or less time to get the status of rejection.


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Yes, In my case visa can either be stamped at the australian embassy or Global VFS with which australia has tied up for visa processing.I can either courier it or get it done over the counter at VFS.Heard takes somewhere between 3 to 4 working days if done over the counter.Longer if done through courier for obvious reasons.


Congrats Buddy i will also be going to Brisbane just waiting for Approval


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

dds said:


> Hi all,
> is anyone have got rejected for 457 visa.just little worried i had lodged visa on 22 august and medical also same day.
> 
> if rejected it takes more time or less time to get the status of rejection.


Its just one week. My guess is , it will take around 4-6 weeks before you see any change in status


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,
We have just submitted our application and feel very excited!! We hope for a quick processing (of course -))))...we'll keep you posted. The waiting game begins!


----------



## Chris1979 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck Ozdream! I'm trying not to obsess too much about it but it's difficult not to check the status constantly even though I know it's not going to change for a while.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Its just one week. My guess is , it will take around 4-6 weeks before you see any change in status


Thanks buddy.... too early,may be in couple of weeks more.


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello all I am new here, but have been browsing the forum for a while now, it has been very helpfull. I'd also like to share my 457 timeline with you.

17/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
17/08/2011 Application fee received 
23/08/2011 Application being processed further 

Me 
23/08/2011 Further information required 

My wife 
31/08/2011 Health requirements finalised 
31/08/2011 Further medical results received 
31/08/2011 Further medical results received 

Send in the required X-ray by post on the 22nd of August
Now it's time to wait, hoping that it will not take more than 1 or 2 weeks.

My wife is Thai and we just got married (end of July) does anyone know if this is a problem?
Furthermore my agent says that the request for for further information was for the X-ray of my wife, but i find that a little bit strange, my agent doesn't give me a lot of info, so I am a little bit worried. Anybody else has had a similar experience? 

cheers!


----------



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

bambix said:


> My wife is Thai and we just got married (end of July) does anyone know if this is a problem?
> Furthermore my agent says that the request for for further information was for the X-ray of my wife, but i find that a little bit strange, my agent doesn't give me a lot of info, so I am a little bit worried. Anybody else has had a similar experience?
> 
> cheers!


Europe is low risk regarding tuberculosis (Tb), hence why you're not required to send X Rays. Thailand is not and therefore your wife had to send X Rays. 

I don't think you should worry.

From Medical Q & A's - Medical questions, Australian medicals, Visas and medicals

*Why do I need a health clearance to come to Australia?
*
Australia enjoys some of the best health standards in the world. In order to help maintain these standards you must satisfy the health requirements specified in the Migration Regulations before you can be granted a visa for Australia. Dependants and family members who are included in the visa application are individually required to satisfy health requirements.

Australia's health requirements are designed to:

minimise public health and safety risks to the Australian community,
contain public expenditure on health and community services, including Australian social security benefits, allowances or pensions, and
maintain access of Australian residents to health and other community services.
In line with Australia's global non-discriminatory immigration policy, the health requirement applies equally to all visa applicants from all countries. Please note that Australia reserves the right to request medical information in any circumstances.

In view of the World Health Organisation's declaration of a global epidemic of tuberculosis (Tb), particular care is taken to screen for this disease including stringent treatment recommendations where signs of earlier infection, however small or old, are apparent. Should you have Tb, you will not be permitted to visit Australia until you have completed recommended treatment and successful re-testing.


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Hfaistos said:


> Europe is low risk regarding tuberculosis (Tb), hence why you're not required to send X Rays. Thailand is not and therefore your wife had to send X Rays.
> 
> I don't think you should worry.


Thanks for your reply, I was aware of the X-ray requirements for my wife.
I am just a little worried about the fact that we are just married.


----------



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

bambix said:


> Thanks for your reply, I was aware of the X-ray requirements for my wife.
> I am just a little worried about the fact that we are just married.


I would guess from the status of both your applications that you won't be asked for additional information to support your application. That means that your Case Officer didn't see anything suspicious regarding your recent marriage.

If they had doubts they would've asked you for other documents to prove that you and your wife knew each other for some time (photos, bill, joint account).

Your Visas should be ready soon. Best of luck!


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Hfaistos said:


> I would guess from the status of both your applications that you won't be asked for additional information to support your application. That means that your Case Officer didn't see anything suspicious regarding your recent marriage.
> 
> If they had doubts they would've asked you for other documents to prove that you and your wife knew each other for some time (photos, bill, joint account).
> 
> Your Visas should be ready soon. Best of luck!


Thanks, best of luck for you too!


----------



## zorlac (Oct 14, 2010)

> 10/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 10/08/2011 Application fee received
> 17/08/2011 Application being processed further
> 10/08/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> ...


The health requirements were done on the 12th August so it's taken 20 days or so to get them through. So close now!!!!
Don't know whether to send the kids back to school after summer hols on Monday or hold out and hope we don't get a long delay.


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

it's all about patience....
i am still waiting and it's been 3 weeks since they received my medicals.

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 

30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
27/07/2011 Application being processed further 


Person 1 

30/06/2011 Bridging visa granted 
12/08/2011 Information received (X-Rays) 

Person 2 

30/06/2011 Bridging visa granted 


Of course the visa comes fater for UK or US residents.


----------



## zorlac (Oct 14, 2010)

zorlac said:


> 10/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 10/08/2011 Application fee received
> 17/08/2011 Application being processed further
> 10/08/2011 Health requirements outstanding
> ...


02/09/2011 All Applicants approved

Just woke up at 6 to check my email :ranger: and it was there!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## Hfaistos (Aug 18, 2011)

Applicant approved today lane:

I lost count of how many times I logged in to check the status over these 24 days 

The time line:
==============================================
09/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
09/08/2011 Application fee received
09/08/2011 Health requirements pending
09/08/2011 X Ray report pending	
09/08/2011 X Ray pending

17/08/2011 Health requirements finalised	
17/08/2011 Further medical results received	
17/08/2011 Further medical results received

2/09/2011 Applicant approved
===============================================

Elapsed time from date of lodgment: 24 days
Elapsed time from medicals: 16 days


----------



## Chris1979 (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats!!!

Mines only been lodged from 30/08 but that doesn't stop me obsessively checking! :-D


----------



## kryztina (Aug 29, 2011)

*457 August 2011 Timeline*

Hi Guys,

Just want to share my timeline... i am actually elated at the moment. I will be in brissy very very soon.. :clap2:


The time line:
==============================================
15/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
15/08/2011 Application fee received
27/08/2011 Further information required _(this actually means , in my case ,is waiting for the x ray result)_

16/08/2011 Health requirements pending
16/08/2011 X Ray report required
16/08/2011 X Ray required

24/08/2011 Went to Accredited clinic for Medical Check-up (x ray only)

01/09/2011 Health requirements finalised
31/08/2011 Further medical results received
31/08/2011 Further medical results received

2/09/2011 Applicant approved
===============================================


Goodluck everyone


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hfaistos said:


> Applicant approved today lane:
> 
> I lost count of how many times I logged in to check the status over these 24 days
> 
> ...



Luckey pal Mine was applied on 10/08/2011 still waiting I sent the medical results even before the visa application on 4th Aug......

10/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
10/08/2011 Application fee received
10/08/2011 Health requirements pending


----------



## zorlac (Oct 14, 2010)

zorlac said:


> 02/09/2011 All Applicants approved
> 
> Just woke up at 6 to check my email :ranger: and it was there!!!! So excited!!!


Flight lane: booked for 18th September, Sydney here we come! 

One question, according to the web as we are from the UK we no longer need to send our passports off to get a label. But in the "help" sections of the visa application it says we do. Any ideas?


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Friends,I have been going through your posts for a while and they are really helpful to everyone especially to a newbie like me. Appreciate it. I would like to share my 457 visa timeline with you all.

17/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
17/08/2011 Application fee received 
27/08/2011 Application being processed further 
27/08/2011 Further information required 
29/08/2011 Information received 
31/08/2011 Health requirements finalised (Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.)
31/08/2011 Further medical results received 
31/08/2011 503 - Chest X-ray Film Required 

Received an email from Support Officer on 27th Aug requesting for Chest Xray test. Replied back to the email on the same day saying the medical tests were completed on 24th Aug. The medical test results(report+xray film) were received by HOC,Sydney on 29th Aug and noticed the medical status change on 31st Aug.

Am quite happy to see the "Health requirements finalised" message but confused by another message "503 - Chest X-ray Film Required " on the same date. Is this a mistake committed while updating the status change or what?

Please share your thoughts.

Cheers,
Equity


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

zorlac said:


> Flight lane: booked for 18th September, Sydney here we come!
> 
> One question, according to the web as we are from the UK we no longer need to send our passports off to get a label. But in the "help" sections of the visa application it says we do. Any ideas?


Zorlac, pls check Australian Electronic Travel Authority website as might be helpful to you.


Cheers


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

kryztina said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to share my timeline... i am actually elated at the moment. I will be in brissy very very soon.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations ... Where are you heading?


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

zorlac said:


> Flight lane: booked for 18th September, Sydney here we come!
> 
> One question, according to the web as we are from the UK we no longer need to send our passports off to get a label. But in the "help" sections of the visa application it says we do. Any ideas?


Well I'm thinking the same thing. I feel lazy to go to Australian Embassy to evidence my passport :ranger:

I read somewhere that Australian Immigration is using fully online system, which means if our visa is already approved, it's already in the entry gate system. 

But if we go through ETA website, it only says Visitor ETA & Short Validity Business ETA can be applied. 

Anyone can confirm this? If not, then I guess I need to make an appointment next week.

Planning to book my flight on 11th August lane:


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

kodek said:


> Well I'm thinking the same thing. I feel lazy to go to Australian Embassy to evidence my passport :ranger:
> 
> I read somewhere that Australian Immigration is using fully online system, which means if our visa is already approved, it's already in the entry gate system.
> 
> ...



I think it's a good news for both of us 

Agents Gateway – Label Free Travel for Subclass 457 Visa Holders from Eligible Countries

No need for visa stamping then .. :clap2:


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Congrats Buddy i will also be going to Brisbane just waiting for Approval


Best of luck.If you have submitted your application later than 15th august chances are more that your visa would get processed sooner as applications after 15th are being processed at brisbane center instead of overloaded sidney center.Do let me know when u are planning to go to brisbane.be in touch.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Well we only have mhi_nust's case to go by on. His visa was granted in a month. That's all we have.


well sorry for late reply..job started and trying to settle in..there are total 4 pakistani wid me in my company.ours visa applied on same date(6/7/2011). i got approval on 2/8/2011. 2nd got approval on 10/8/2011.3rd got on 20/08/2011 and 4th one still waiting...so time varies depends upon luck..


----------



## Warren Cowan (Sep 5, 2011)

They received my medical reports on the 25/08/11 and I'm still waiting for feedback. The worst part is you don't know how far along your application is because no-one can tell you.


----------



## Chris1979 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris1979 said:


> Submitted mine today (29/08/11) so all very exciting! Heres hoping for a quick turnaround!


Well thought I would provide you all with n update.

Application being processed : 30/08
Application fee received : 30/08
Application being processed further : 06/09
Applicant approved : 06/09

Much quicker than I was expecting so its now all systems go! 

Arrive in Melbourne 21st October and start work 25th October!


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!! THAT'S THE QUICKEST TIMELINE I'VE EVER SEEN!!

Good luck with everything!!!!


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Warren Cowan said:


> They received my medical reports on the 25/08/11 and I'm still waiting for feedback. The worst part is you don't know how far along your application is because no-one can tell you.


true... 4 weeks since they received my medicals and i am still waiting....


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys, i have a question? When you check the progress of your application, do you also occasionally send emails to thd department to ask about the progress????

Do you think i should ask if they need any further docs?


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Ozdream said:


> Hi guys, i have a question? When you check the progress of your application, do you also occasionally send emails to thd department to ask about the progress????
> 
> Do you think i should ask if they need any further docs?


I guess you should be reluctant to do that, I guess they will send you a message if they need something. Maybe they will get annoyed if you send such emails and let you wait another week longer. Though I am getting frustrated as my status has not changed since 31/8. I guess I am going to send an email next week if nothing has happened yet at that time.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

bambix said:


> I guess you should be reluctant to do that, I guess they will send you a message if they need something. Maybe they will get annoyed if you send such emails and let you wait another week longer. Though I am getting frustrated as my status has not changed since 31/8. I guess I am going to send an email next week if nothing has happened yet at that time.


 Hey.dont worry.If you are thinking that they would keep on updating as each process completes, then forget it.Mine was lodged on 2nd august, medicals finalized message appeared on 8th August and after that there was no update till it got approved on 29th August.Nothing happened in Between.Believe me this has happened with many a person in this forum.

So dont worry and best of luck.

And yes do ask your migration agent for any update instead of the DIAC (provided the application has been lodged through an agent on your behalf).I have heard DIAC responds very quickly to their queries than the applicants'.Mine got approved the day I asked my agent for an update.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

Visa Stamping done in 3 days.


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Hey.dont worry.If you are thinking that they would keep on updating as each process completes, then forget it.Mine was lodged on 2nd august, medicals finalized message appeared on 8th August and after that there was no update till it got approved on 29th August.Nothing happened in Between.Believe me this has happened with many a person in this forum.
> 
> So dont worry and best of luck.
> 
> And yes do ask your migration agent for any update instead of the DIAC (provided the application has been lodged through an agent on your behalf).I have heard DIAC responds very quickly to their queries than the applicants'.Mine got approved the day I asked my agent for an update.


Thanks!


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Approved*

Approved......:clap2: going to brisbane..it took exact 4 week for meThanks everyone


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Visa Stamping done in 3 days.


Congrats man...


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Approved......:clap2: going to brisbane..it took exact 4 week for meThanks everyone


Congrats.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hurray.ticket booked on 29th October and starting work from 1st November. 

Does anybody have any idea about the best frequent flier programme for travel in and around Australia.


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Congrats.


Great Congrats to Amit and Cobra..Mine has a similar timeline as Amit as i applied on 11th August. So hopefully another week.

What is the process of getting the VISA stamping done in Delhi.. Cobra seems like you followed the process, your guidance will be valuable. I am also planning to go to Brisbane. If all goes well i need to be in Brisbane by 2nd week of October

Cobra if you are in delhi then lets connect , once i have a final approval on my VISA ( want to be sure). You can mail me on [SNIP]. We can exchange numbers.

Cheers Guys


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi 
We are a couple (Primary: Portugal - Secondary applicant; France)
Timelines:
9th August 2011: Sponsorship and Nomination (by employer - online application) Lodged by Employer (still pending)
22 August 2011: More info required (regarding Nomination and sponsor)
31 august 2011: Information from employer received by DIAC
NO News since 31st of August!

5th of September 2011: 457 Application lodged (by us - paper application).. we decided not to wait for sponsor and nomination approval... 

No news since, no acknowldgement letter or anything (just an invoice receipt we received from the guy who lodged our application in the sydney immigration office)...

Does anyone know how long it takes for an employer to be approved as sponsor and to nomination to be approved?

Cheers  
Good Luck for evryone!!!


----------



## guizn (Jul 20, 2011)

handh said:


> Hi
> We are a couple (Primary: Portugal - Secondary applicant; France)
> Timelines:
> 9th August 2011: Sponsorship and Nomination (by employer - online application) Lodged by Employer (still pending)
> ...



My case:

Business sponsorship:
26/07/11 - Application lodge
02/08/11 - Approved

Nomination:
27/07/11 - Lodged
06/09/11 - Approved

My application:
27/07/11 - Lodged
still waiting


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

guizn said:


> My case:
> 
> Business sponsorship:
> 26/07/11 - Application lodge
> ...


Thank you for sharing your Info  !!!
WAW this was quick for you, only 1 week! 
Has your employer been requested any further information?
Thanks again and keep us updated!
for us, still no change so far


----------



## formwork (Sep 8, 2011)

sha said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am also waiting for my 457 to be approved and I actually lodged everything on the 24th Dec and my medical reports were received on the 30th.
> 
> I was told it was an average of 6 weeks but i am hoping it would be faster though. =/


Hi, I have just done one for an employee and nomination and visa took 2.5 weeks, they were reaaly quick:clap2:


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

formwork said:


> Hi, I have just done one for an employee and nomination and visa took 2.5 weeks, they were reaaly quick:clap2:


Thanks so much for your answer 
Yes 2.5 weeks is quick, I hope we will soon have an update for our application 
Did the DIAC ask you to give further info when you applied for sponsor & Nomination?
Was the employee from Portugal?

Thx again


----------



## amitkk3193 (Aug 12, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Great Congrats to Amit and Cobra..Mine has a similar timeline as Amit as i applied on 11th August. So hopefully another week.
> 
> What is the process of getting the VISA stamping done in Delhi.. Cobra seems like you followed the process, your guidance will be valuable. I am also planning to go to Brisbane. If all goes well i need to be in Brisbane by 2nd week of October
> 
> ...


Here in US I sent my passport to the embassy today hopefully I will get the labels by Monday, I guess this process is same in india as well. you just have to send the passport along with approval notice to the embassy. with the return envlope.


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

11/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
11/08/2011 Application fee received
09/09/2011 Application being processed further

Health Requirement Finalised on 20/08/2011

Some movement yesterday... :clap2: .... waiting now............


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Great Congrats to Amit and Cobra..Mine has a similar timeline as Amit as i applied on 11th August. So hopefully another week.
> 
> What is the process of getting the VISA stamping done in Delhi.. Cobra seems like you followed the process, your guidance will be valuable. I am also planning to go to Brisbane. If all goes well i need to be in Brisbane by 2nd week of October
> 
> ...


Hi Sorry for the delay.I was a bit busy arranging to sale my car at the earliest.Hence couldn't get the time to visit the forum.

As to the procedure of visa labelling, you have 3 options.

1. You can go directly to australian embassy in delhi between 11 am to 12 with the passports and visa grant letter from DIAC.But the counter is open only for this 1 hour everyday.They would not charge you anything for the stamping but the time frame is 3 to 4 working days for collection.

2. You can go to VFS australian visa office in Nehru place.Australian govt has outsourced the visa processing in india to VFS and they charge a nominal processing fee of 227 per passport.The office is open from 8 am to 4 pm everyday.If you can justify with reasons or just be courteous enough, they would put in a word urgent in the application and rest assured you would get the passport in the next day itself.I had given by passport on thursday evening and by 1300 hrs next day stamped visa was ready for collection at VFS.Please note VFS doesn't do the stamping, they just do all the processing and logistic of sending and receiving the stamped passport from australian embassy.

3.Third option is you can send your passport to VFS for stamping.This generally takes more than one week based on your locality.

And best of luck.Generally any kind of change of status implies that most probably your visa would get approved by at most one week.Keep in touch.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

handh said:


> Hi
> We are a couple (Primary: Portugal - Secondary applicant; France)
> Timelines:
> 9th August 2011: Sponsorship and Nomination (by employer - online application) Lodged by Employer (still pending)
> ...


If your employer has a history of sponsoring other candidates, the nomination process doesn't take more than 2 weeks, though its only a guess and generally can be more or less depending on the Case Officers workload.But as is obvious from your statement, the employer is also applying for standard sponsorship.Without a standard sponsorship, they are not eligible to sponsor you till their application is approved by DIAC.Please note that sponsorship of a company generally takes 1 to 2 months as DIAC looks after all the company's past records to arrive at a decision.Thereafter is doesn't take more than 3 to 4 weeks to get approved.

Hence in short, your employer can not lodge nomination or your application till their sponsorship is approved.As 457 visa can only be availed if you have a sponsoring company, your application would not be considered till the sponsorship is approved.It doesn't matter whether your sponsor's agent has applied for you or u urself has applied on paper based form because you only get eligible to apply after your sponsoring company is approved.

I know you must be feeling impatient but i would suggest to wait till the company's sponsorship comes through.Dont be involved with other migration agents without your employer's confirmation, as this may result in duplication of the same application and outright rejection by DIAC.Mnay scrupulous agents would be too happy to accommodate you by telling you all the right things which you want to hear to get your money and would not provide you the background information which may hamper your chances of getting the visa.

Please read the link given below ,
Temporary Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457) Visa for more information on the entire process.


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

equitynifty said:


> Dear Friends,I have been going through your posts for a while and they are really helpful to everyone especially to a newbie like me. Appreciate it. I would like to share my 457 visa timeline with you all.
> 
> 17/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 17/08/2011 Application fee received
> ...


Hurray,my application got approved today. Off to Melbourne soon.wow.

Please find my visa application timeline below. It took typically 3+ weeks from the date of submission(as my medicals were submitted and received 2 weeks after the application received )date) and 5 days after finalizing medicals.

17/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
17/08/2011 Application fee received 
27/08/2011 Application being processed further 
27/08/2011 Further information required 
29/08/2011 Information received 
31/08/2011 Health requirements finalised (Health Requirements have been finalised - 

application being processed further.)
31/08/2011 Further medical results received 
31/08/2011 503 - Chest X-ray Film Required 
05/08/2011 Further medical results received 
10/09/2011 Applicant Approved 

Good luck to everyone.I will pray for everyone's visa application to get approved very soon.Just hang on.Its a matter of few days before you see the positive expected outcome .

Wishing all the very best to each and every one of you.

Cheers


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

equitynifty said:


> Hurray,my application got approved today. Off to Melbourne soon.wow.
> 
> Please find my visa application timeline below. It took typically 3+ weeks from the date of submission(as my medicals were submitted and received 2 weeks after the application received )date) and 5 days after finalizing medicals.
> 
> ...


Congrats, where r u going?


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Congrats, where r u going?


Thanks,Cobra. Going to Melbourne lane:


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow equitynifty you got approved on a saturday.... Congrats! 

Still waiting, I got a similar timeline: applicatio lodged 17/8, medicals finalized 31/8. Pfff I am going crazy waiting.


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

bambix said:


> Wow equitynifty you got approved on a saturday.... Congrats!
> 
> Still waiting, I got a similar timeline: applicatio lodged 17/8, medicals finalized 31/8. Pfff I am going crazy waiting.


Thanks Bambix. Since you got the same timeline,I hope you will see your application approved with in the next few days. I believe it all depends on the workload of case officers. I was not surprised to see my application approved on a saturday as my nomination application submitted by my employer was approved on a saturday too 


Good luck!!

Cheers


----------



## kodek (Aug 22, 2011)

I have booked my flight ticket.. Sydney here i come next week


----------



## equitynifty (Sep 2, 2011)

kodek said:


> I have booked my flight ticket.. Sydney here i come next week


good luck,Kodek.:clap2:

Cheers


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Hi Sorry for the delay.I was a bit busy arranging to sale my car at the earliest.Hence couldn't get the time to visit the forum.
> 
> As to the procedure of visa labelling, you have 3 options.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed description. I will probably go for option 2, waiting for approval now.........

Be in touch...


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Good luck Kodek!!! Wow next week...

Let's hope next week will bring some happy visas to many of us!!!! ))))


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

amitkk3193 said:


> Approved......:clap2: going to brisbane..it took exact 4 week for meThanks everyone


CONGRATS! I AM STILL WAITING MATE! MAY BE BY THIS WEEKEND.:ranger:


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

VISA application approved , both for me and my wife :clap2:

Here is my timeline once again

11/08/2011 Application received - processing commenced
11/08/2011 Application fee received
09/09/2011 Application being processed further
13/09/2011 Applicant Approved 

Now waiting for the letter from my Consultant, get the VISA evidencing on passport and then will book my tickets lane: for Brisbane.

Thank you all for your support and wishing all the best to others who are still waiting... 

Cheers


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> VISA application approved , both for me and my wife :clap2:
> 
> Here is my timeline once again
> 
> ...


Congrats.Must be huge relief now.When r u flying to brisbane.


----------



## Fs0906 (Sep 14, 2011)

hi I am new here. I have lodged my application on September 6th, and no update so far. Any one else is applying in Sydney office? I know I probably should be patient, but hard not to be obsessed. So much needs to be done before moving......


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

Fs0906 said:


> hi I am new here. I have lodged my application on September 6th, and no update so far. Any one else is applying in Sydney office? I know I probably should be patient, but hard not to be obsessed. So much needs to be done before moving......


Hi 

We also have lodged our application for 457 in Sydney office (CBD), only 1 day before you did, on the 5th of September 2011.. and we still have no updates neither...
Why didn't you lodge it Online? 
Is you employer already approved as a sponsor? and Nomination approved for you? have you received an ackowledgement letter?


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Congrats.Must be huge relief now.When r u flying to brisbane.


Thanks, yes a huge relief.

I am planning for 2nd week of October.


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

*457 Sponsor (Employer) and Nomination to be approved*

Hey 

Does anyone have an idea about processing times for 1st and 2nd Steps - I mean processing times for the Employer to be approved as a Sponsor and the Nomination to be approved.

Our Employer has already sponsored someone but this was a least 4 years ago... so he had to apply again for approval as a Sponsor and also for Nomination.

A lot of people here give details aboutt processing times for the 457, but i guess it's only regarding the 3rd step - Employee application, right?

Our employer Lodged his application to be approved as a Sponsor and Nomination both on the 9th of august 2011 and here is our timelines:
9th of August - Employer apply for Sponsor (lodged Online)
9th of August - Employer Lodge Nomination (Lodged Online)
22nd of August - Further Information required (Training benchmarks and Market Salary)
24th of August - Information sent (Online)
31st of August - Information Received
And No News Since --- Still Waiting for Updates....

We didnt wait for Sponsor and Nomination approval and we lodged our part of the visa - application for 457 on the 5th of September... (still no news since)

If anyone could share its Timelines (Employer Part - 1st and 2nd Steps) it would be GREAT 

Thanks Everyone!!!!!


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Thanks, yes a huge relief.
> 
> I am planning for 2nd week of October.


Good.Then you would be first to reach Brisbane.Mine is booked on 29th Oct.

Good luck.If decision for ticket is left to you instead of your company, do go via singapore airlines.Its cheaper and service is unbeatable.Also if you want to visit singapore in between the flights to brisbane you can do so.u get tourist visa at the changi airport itself.


----------



## Fs0906 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Visa approved today*

Thanks Handh.

The employer handled everything for me. I think the nomination has been approved before they lodged my application, even though no one has confirmed that. I sent a request to DIAC to ask for the TRN number and that is why I can check the online status.

So my timeline is:
September 6th, 2011----Application process commencing
September 6th, 2011----Application fee received
September 14, 2011-----Applicant approved

Good luck for you. I think yours could come any time as well.







handh said:


> Hi
> 
> We also have lodged our application for 457 in Sydney office (CBD), only 1 day before you did, on the 5th of September 2011.. and we still have no updates neither...
> Why didn't you lodge it Online?
> Is you employer already approved as a sponsor? and Nomination approved for you? have you received an ackowledgement letter?


----------



## Leey (Sep 14, 2011)

handh said:


> Hey
> 
> 9th of August - Employer apply for Sponsor (lodged Online)
> 9th of August - Employer Lodge Nomination (Lodged Online)
> ...


Hi handh

I'm doing the same stuff.... 

2nd of Sep - Employer apply for Sponsor (lodged Online)
2nd of Sep - Employer Lodge Nomination (Lodged Online)
9th of Sep - Further information required
15th of Sep - Information sent (Online)

When u sent ur required information, did u still send a email to inform ur CO?

Thank you very much


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

handh said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about processing times for 1st and 2nd Steps - I mean processing times for the Employer to be approved as a Sponsor and the Nomination to be approved.
> 
> ...


Just thought this may help.There are some links though old and rare which show the sponsorship timeline for the employer.Please see the link below, for one estimate,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-457-who-initiates-timeline.html#post275642

best of luck.


----------



## mauiboy (Sep 14, 2011)

received our approval yesterday....application was lodged on the 28th of August and was approved on the 14th of September.
employer nomination was already approved around the 11th of August but since we're on holiday at that time, we're not able to lodge our application until we got home. It took about 2weeks from the employer's filing up to approval as far as I'm aware. However, our employer has been sponsoring for ages so that somehow speeds up the process ont heir part.


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

Fs0906 said:


> Thanks Handh.
> 
> The employer handled everything for me. I think the nomination has been approved before they lodged my application, even though no one has confirmed that. I sent a request to DIAC to ask for the TRN number and that is why I can check the online status.
> 
> ...


WAW CONGRATS!!! That's great, it was quick! I hope our visa is on the way too!!  But we still haven't the Employer Sponsor and Nomination approved... so this might be delaying everything....

Just one question: Did u receive any news from your Case Officer before the visa being granted? or nothing since the 6th of September except the approval on the 14th??
And 1 more questions  Did you lodge your application Online or Paper Form? (Sydney Office)

Congrats Again!!!!


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

Leey said:


> Hi handh
> 
> I'm doing the same stuff....
> 
> ...


Hi 

The employer sent the documents to the CO, but Im not sure if he sent an email to confirm.. for us it took almost a week for the CO to update the visa status to Information Received... 
Is it first time that your employer is sponsoring someone?
What was the required Info??
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Fs0906 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Handh.

The application was lodged by the agent. Since I can check online status, I think it is lodged online.

No, there is no news or updates between fees received to applicant approved. 

I know it is hard not to worry, but I read somewhere in this forum that it is only a matter of time for you to get approved. best wishes for you!






handh said:


> WAW CONGRATS!!! That's great, it was quick! I hope our visa is on the way too!!  But we still haven't the Employer Sponsor and Nomination approved... so this might be delaying everything....
> 
> Just one question: Did u receive any news from your Case Officer before the visa being granted? or nothing since the 6th of September except the approval on the 14th??
> And 1 more questions  Did you lodge your application Online or Paper Form? (Sydney Office)
> ...


----------



## mb2907 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> Good.Then you would be first to reach Brisbane.Mine is booked on 29th Oct.
> 
> Good luck.If decision for ticket is left to you instead of your company, do go via singapore airlines.Its cheaper and service is unbeatable.Also if you want to visit singapore in between the flights to brisbane you can do so.u get tourist visa at the changi airport itself.


Yes i am also planning for Singapore airlines, i always had good experience traveling to US west coast in Singapore airlines.

Have you got your accommodation sorted out in Brisbane? Do you know which area to stay there? Are you going alone or family? ... I am looking to get some pointers on these

Be in touch


----------



## Leey (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah.... A brand new company start since this year. It requires bank statement and some promotion advertisement.

But I was surprised it took only a week and co asked me to provide more info.

My agent told me the worst case may be 3 month....



handh said:


> Hi
> 
> The employer sent the documents to the CO, but Im not sure if he sent an email to confirm.. for us it took almost a week for the CO to update the visa status to Information Received...
> Is it first time that your employer is sponsoring someone?
> ...


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

mb2907 said:


> Yes i am also planning for Singapore airlines, i always had good experience traveling to US west coast in Singapore airlines.
> 
> Have you got your accommodation sorted out in Brisbane? Do you know which area to stay there? Are you going alone or family? ... I am looking to get some pointers on these
> 
> Be in touch


 For initial 6 weeks the accomodation has been provided by the company as part of the package at a 1 bed room apartment in a hotel in CBD.Its a self contained apartment .Also the company has tied up with a relocation company who has provided a real state agent for scouting for appropriate property.My office is in west end, so the agent had suggested to go for a apartment in nearby suburbs in the west end side of the river.

I am looking for apartments in Auchenflower, toowong, west end, fortitude valley,Highgate suburbs as i have heard that they are well connected and have necessary supermarkets for day-to-day purchases. For better idea about suburbs in brisbane just go through the below link.

Brisbane Suburb Profiles — Brisbane Australia

And yes i am travelling with my wife. do send me you mail id.


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

*Market Salary - IT - Software Engineer - Programmer*

Hi Everyone! 

We are still waiting for our nomination to be approved, and we are now wondering why it is taking so long..
Does anyone have any idea about market salary for IT occupations (Software engineer)? What should be the minimum salary offered by the employer for the nomination to be approved???
Thanks sooooo much for your help


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

*Yahooooooooooo*

:cheer2::cheer2:

Guys !!! So happy to see the status of my application as

Applicant approved 16.9.11

Best of luck to all ....waiting ,matter of time ONLY.


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

Asadns said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Guys !!! So happy to see the status of my application as
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## mechperth (Sep 21, 2011)

HI 
Im new to this iv been waiting 5 weeks now for my 457 to come through is this normal 

Also how long does it take for a nomination to be accepted.


----------



## Leey (Sep 14, 2011)

*IT salary*

I remember is at least 7.5k.



handh said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We are still waiting for our nomination to be approved, and we are now wondering why it is taking so long..
> Does anyone have any idea about market salary for IT occupations (Software engineer)? What should be the minimum salary offered by the employer for the nomination to be approved???
> Thanks sooooo much for your help


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

mechperth said:


> HI
> Im new to this iv been waiting 5 weeks now for my 457 to come through is this normal
> 
> Also how long does it take for a nomination to be accepted.


Hi Mechperth,

I also have been waiting for 5 weeks now (application registered 17/8). My agent has contacted the immigration office (in my case Parramatta Sydney), they told them they were very busy at this moment and could not give any indication of processing times. So I wouldn't worry too much. However, if your nomination has not been approved yet after 5 weeks you should contact your employer and ask him to inquire about the delay (it could be he is a new sponsor and those things take time). My nomination was accepted in 1 week.

Hope this helps, good luck
Cheers!


----------



## mechperth (Sep 21, 2011)

bambix said:


> Hi Mechperth,
> 
> I also have been waiting for 5 weeks now (application registered 17/8). My agent has contacted the immigration office (in my case Parramatta Sydney), they told them they were very busy at this moment and could not give any indication of processing times. So I wouldn't worry too much. However, if your nomination has not been approved yet after 5 weeks you should contact your employer and ask him to inquire about the delay (it could be he is a new sponsor and those things take time). My nomination was accepted in 1 week.
> 
> ...


The employer has sponsord and nominated several people every year also there is another person being employed at the same time as me so i wounder if that has any thing to do with the delay, i spoke to londons embassy office today and they said that the nomination is approved otherwise the 457 visa cannot be lodged and mine is i dont really understand it all  i supose i will have to wait and see thanks for the reply hope all goes well.


----------



## noelmg (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all

We are under the Parramatta office and are still waiting. Nomination went in on 8 September, I lodged my application on 13 September.



mechperth said:


> i spoke to londons embassy office today and they said that the nomination is approved otherwise the 457 visa cannot be lodged


Thats interesting, the nomination for ours is still not approved yet as far as I know.

Does anyone know how long the nominations are taking to approve at the moment?

Cheers
Noel


----------



## petecc (Jul 7, 2011)

I was offered a job in April and have been waiting for the company to be registered with immigration before they can lodge my application, they have never sponsored from overseas before and the process to be recognised as a an overseas employer is long or so I am led to believe. I understand that the process needs to be done right first time as there is no second chance to reapply for the registration. I do not know how long these things take, but I suppose it will depend on what information immigration require from the company and when it all together how long it takes for immigration to action and make a decision.
I have forwarded my information now and still waiting for the next stage, not sure what that process is but am waiting patiently. There is nothing that I can do to make this go faster so not stressing about it.
Hopefully I will hear something soon.


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to share my happiness with you. Today very unexpectedly we received the email. We had been checking every day, but almost withouy any expectations. We had set our mind that perhaps we had to wait 8/10 weeks or more. 

Visa timeline ad follow:

01 sep : application received
01 sep: processing commenced
01 sep: fee received
22 sep: applicant approved. 

Nothing changed between 01 sep and 22 sep, it said always the same thing. 

I almost cannot believe it yet!!!! 

We are moving in january , so there is quite a long time before we say bye bye to the UK. 

I hope your visas come soon too and i will keep checking the forum.


----------



## noelmg (Jun 6, 2011)

Ozdream said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you. Today very unexpectedly we received the email. We had been checking every day, but almost withouy any expectations. We had set our mind that perhaps we had to wait 8/10 weeks or more.
> 
> Visa timeline ad follow:
> ...



Congratulations :clap2:

Whereabouts are you heading?

Noel


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Mine was the same way - days and days with no change and then I got up one morning to the email that I was approved! So very exciting. The next few months will fly by as you prepare to come to Australia. I can't believe I've been here over 5 months now. Time flies when you're having fun I guess.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I had applied in 22aug and did my medical on same day,after that there is no news or updates.my agent told me that perth office is very busy.can anmyone tell me how much more time i have to wait....

KIND OF WORRIED...:ranger:


----------



## mechperth (Sep 21, 2011)

dds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied in 22aug and did my medical on same day,after that there is no news or updates.my agent told me that perth office is very busy.can anmyone tell me how much more time i have to wait....
> 
> KIND OF WORRIED...:ranger:


Hi i applied for mine on the 20th aug so bin waiting 5 weeks, spoke to my agent and he told me the same thing he said the perth office is quite busy at the mo "he just said to sit tight and you should have some good news soon" 

So hopefully we all have some good news in the days to come fingers crossed.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

mechperth said:


> Hi i applied for mine on the 20th aug so bin waiting 5 weeks, spoke to my agent and he told me the same thing he said the perth office is quite busy at the mo "he just said to sit tight and you should have some good news soon"
> 
> So hopefully we all have some good news in the days to come fingers crossed.


Thanks Mechperth,

Hopefully must get the good news very soon.:spit:

Cheers!


----------



## Ozdream (May 16, 2011)

Thank guys for the support. I wonder why some people get approved sooner than others! 
Dreama wow 5 months already!!! 

We are heading to Perth! Mix of emotions at this stage .....


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

noelmg said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are under the Parramatta office and are still waiting. Nomination went in on 8 September, I lodged my application on 13 September.
> 
> ...


Hi Noel,

Our nomination was lodged 9th of August and approved 22nd of September (sydney office)..


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm just starting the process for a 457 temporary business visa, I'm applying for a horse trainer, and my employer is not a current sponsor, so here's the start of my timeline
It's taken about 4 weeks through an agent to get the paperwork up together for my employer and for myself so far

21st Sept 11 Employer sponsorship and nomination lodged


----------



## jeb9860 (Sep 26, 2011)

We applied for 457 for my husband job in Brisbane on September 14th still no change online just says procesing commenced. Hopefully it wont be too long. Eager to get to Oz


----------



## noelmg (Jun 6, 2011)

Some movement today:

_Nomination Submitted: 08/09/2011
e457 Submitted: 13/09/2011
Nomination Approved: 26/09/2011
e457 Documentation Requested: 26/09/2011_

Application is being handled by the Sydney CBD office (seems they are processing some of the 457s right now). 

Also please note that the website has not been updated since more information was requested - so as others have said just because the website hasn't been updated doesn't mean nothing is happening.


----------



## jeb9860 (Sep 26, 2011)

Had the company sponsored someone before ?


----------



## noelmg (Jun 6, 2011)

jeb9860 said:


> Had the company sponsored someone before ?


Ours have sponsored in the past, so they didn't need to do the first bit.


----------



## jeb9860 (Sep 26, 2011)

noelmg said:


> Ours have sponsored in the past, so they didn't need to do the first bit.


Hope that doesnt hold us up too long. Migration agent says it should stilll only take 4 weeks. Husband is keen to get and start new job as is his employer...


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems I am not the only one that is waiting a long time for approval. I am waiting for 40 days for the visa to be granted (applied on 17/8). Strangly the nomination only took about 2 business days to be accepted. I hope this week my visa will be approved.. but I am afraid it could take several more weeks.... Are there more people with similar timelines under the paramatta office Sydney?


----------



## mechperth (Sep 21, 2011)

Nomination accepted today  after 5 1/2 weeks wait. hopefully our e457 will get accepted this week to fingers crossed.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

mechperth said:


> Nomination accepted today  after 5 1/2 weeks wait. hopefully our e457 will get accepted this week to fingers crossed.


Congrats Mate!
i am still waiting,may be bu this weekend


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

Movement today after 6 weeks (visa application registered on 17/8), some additional information requested regarding the medical insurance of my partner. We already sent the letter of the insurance company stating that we are insured as of 1/9 2011. Provided some additional info, hopefully that will be enough en we are approved by the end of the week.

Mechperth and dds good luck to you both!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been keeping it quiet but I have managed to find a 457 sponsor. Waiting for the visa still...really wish that they would hurry up so that I can start my new life down under.

Visa Lodged - 12/09/11
Meds Finalised - 20/09/11

Still waiting...boo hoo (at this rate, my 175 visa will come through first!)

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their visa.


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

bambix said:


> It seems I am not the only one that is waiting a long time for approval. I am waiting for 40 days for the visa to be granted (applied on 17/8). Strangly the nomination only took about 2 business days to be accepted. I hope this week my visa will be approved.. but I am afraid it could take several more weeks.... Are there more people with similar timelines under the paramatta office Sydney?


Did you have any news from you case officer since you applied?
Did you apply for nomination at the same time or before?


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

handh said:


> Did you have any news from you case officer since you applied?
> Did you apply for nomination at the same time or before?


Yes 3 times, first 2 days after application (19/8) were he/she requested a chest X-ray for my wife, after that at 31/8 when they received and registered the X-ray and than after another 28 days (28/9) a request for some info regarding medical insurance. Now again waiting.....

We applied for the nomination before applying for the visa, nomination took only a few days to be approved.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

bambix said:


> Movement today after 6 weeks (visa application registered on 17/8), some additional information requested regarding the medical insurance of my partner. We already sent the letter of the insurance company stating that we are insured as of 1/9 2011. Provided some additional info, hopefully that will be enough en we are approved by the end of the week.
> 
> Mechperth and dds good luck to you both!


Thanks bambix... and good luck to u


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

bambix said:


> Yes 3 times, first 2 days after application (19/8) were he/she requested a chest X-ray for my wife, after that at 31/8 when they received and registered the X-ray and than after another 28 days (28/9) a request for some info regarding medical insurance. Now again waiting.....
> 
> We applied for the nomination before applying for the visa, nomination took only a few days to be approved.



Ok I see.. 
What was the problem with your health insurance? why didnt he ask for it before the 28 days? yes 28 days is a long time after x ray is finalised... where exactly did you take your xray? did you apply online for your visa or Paper documents?


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

Just an update for our visa.

Employer sponsor and Nomination already approved.

05 September 2011 - 457 Visa lodged (Sydney Office)
22 September 2011 - Further info required (x ray) for both of us (couple)
23 September 2011 - We took x rays
27 September 2011 - Further info required (a statement)
27 September 2011 - Statement provided
And now still waiting.... no news since..

No idea how long it will take to the CO to receive our x rays results (x rays done in sydney medibank health office), anyone an idea?
I hope things will move soon...
Anyone has an idea how to know if CO is working full or part time?
Arrffff waiting is not easy.....................
Trying to learn how to be patient.... a reaaaal exercice


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

handh said:


> Ok I see..
> What was the problem with your health insurance? why didnt he ask for it before the 28 days? yes 28 days is a long time after x ray is finalised... where exactly did you take your xray? did you apply online for your visa or Paper documents?


Yesss! applicants approved as of today! Heading for Sydney soon.

There was nothing wrong with my insurance (it costs a fortune, almost 10,000 euro per year for me, my wife and stepchild). I just think they wanted to show they decide, as all the paperwork was prepared and translated extensively.

I took the X-ray in Amsterdam and it was sent by mail, they received it 31/8, about 10 days after it was sent. After that no news for 28 days... so my final timeline:

17/8 processing commenced
19/8 request for X-ray
31/8 X-ray received/health requirements finanlized
28/9 Request for addition info (inquiry about health insurance)
30/9 Applicants approved

Good luck everybody, it is just a matter of time.

Cheers!


----------



## bayodeunlimited (Sep 28, 2011)

Pls,how can i join Australia and Middle East group.I want to find out how to apply for Australia(Victoria)skilled sponsored program.


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

bambix said:


> Yesss! applicants approved as of today! Heading for Sydney soon.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with my insurance (it costs a fortune, almost 10,000 euro per year for me, my wife and stepchild). I just think they wanted to show they decide, as all the paperwork was prepared and translated extensively.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Bambix!!!!!!
Thank you for all this info!
Where are you heading? Sydney?


----------



## bambix (Sep 1, 2011)

handh said:


> CONGRATS Bambix!!!!!!
> Thank you for all this info!
> Where are you heading? Sydney?


Yes Sydney, you?


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

After lodging on 22 august and also medical x-ray test, there was no update of status.

Suddenly on 30 sep further info is required. 

can anyone tell me what further info??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dds said:


> After lodging on 22 august and also medical x-ray test, there was no update of status.
> 
> Suddenly on 30 sep further info is required.
> 
> can anyone tell me what further info??


Your case officer should have sent you (or your agent, if you using an agent) an email, specifying the additional information required.
Check your spam mail just in case the email was classed as spam or if you are using an agent, then contact them.

Hopefully your case will be finalised shortly - I am also waiting for a case officer and the waiting is driving me insane!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*457 Visa Transfer*

Hi All,

Can anyone share the experience of 457 transfer from the existing employer to the new employer?

How long did it take? and what all docs we need to submit for the transfer?

Any inputs in this regard will be very much appreciated.

Regards,
Mani


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Your case officer should have sent you (or your agent, if you using an agent) an email, specifying the additional information required.
> Check your spam mail just in case the email was classed as spam or if you are using an agent, then contact them.
> 
> Hopefully your case will be finalised shortly - I am also waiting for a case officer and the waiting is driving me insane!


Thanks Maz25,

My company Agent said they have given all the info,this weekend.I hope i will get approval this week.

Gudluck to you,may be your approval is on the way soon.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dds said:


> Thanks Maz25,
> 
> My company Agent said they have given all the info,this weekend.I hope i will get approval this week.
> 
> Gudluck to you,may be your approval is on the way soon.


Thank you, hope that we both get the much awaited good news this week.


----------



## gvc0330 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Newbie.......visa approved*

Hello Everyone

I am new to this forum and have been following this thread since past 2 months. I am coming over from Dubai to Brisbane on a 457 visa. I got my visa approved today and this is how the timeline was:

30/8 Application commenced
03/10 Application being processed further
06/10 Applicant :clap2:

Plan to land in Brisbane sometime in November.

This forum has been really helpful and has loads of information. 

Cheers guys and all the best to everyone who is waiting on their approval.


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

atlast my visa is approved TODAY

Visa timeline ad follow:

22 aug : application received
22 aug: processing commenced
6 oct : APPROVED:clap2:


Will be heading to perth very soonlane: CHEERS!


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

gvc0330 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been following this thread since past 2 months. I am coming over from Dubai to Brisbane on a 457 visa. I got my visa approved today and this is how the timeline was:
> 
> ...


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## dds (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,


I have got my nomination approval today,now what is the next step.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dds said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> atlast my visa is approved TODAY
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

I'll also be heading to Perth when the visa finally comes through - hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gvc0330 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been following this thread since past 2 months. I am coming over from Dubai to Brisbane on a 457 visa. I got my visa approved today and this is how the timeline was:
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

P.S Is everyone escaping Dubai and heading to Oz.


----------



## gvc0330 (Aug 31, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> P.S Is everyone escaping Dubai and heading to Oz.


Thanks Maz

I would definitely not say escaping Dubai (living and working here has been a pleasant experience so far) as my decision has been based solely on exploring a new place! Dont know about anyone else 

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I woke up to the most amazing news this morning. My visa has been approved. Thanks to everyone who provided support & good luck to everyone who is still waiting! I very nearly burst into tears when I saw the email from my agent.

So, Perth here I come. I absolutely cannot wait to start my new life down under.


----------



## jeb9860 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just received news this morning.
Sponsorship and nomination approved - applied 9/14 still waiting for visa approval - hopefully wont be long now


----------



## jeb9860 (Sep 26, 2011)

jeb9860 said:


> Just received news this morning.
> Sponsorship and nomination approved - applied 9/14 still waiting for visa approval - hopefully wont be long now



Visa is approved - Brisbane here we come.......


----------



## handh (Sep 8, 2011)

*Visa Approved and timeline*

Hi everyone 

Sorry didn't have time before to make an update. so here's a quick one
We got our visa approved on 7th of october 2011!!! such a relief!

Here's our timeline: We didn't use an Agent, we did all by ourselves!

9.08.11 - Employer sponsor & nomination application
22.08.11 - Further info required 
24.08.11 - Info provided
30.08.11 - Info received
05.09.11 - 457 visa Application (paper based application)
22.09.11 - Employer Sponsor and Nomination approved
22.09.11 - Further Info required (x rays)
23.09.11 - x rays done
07.10.11 - Visa Approved

I hope it will give some hope to those who are still waiting!!!
Many times we thought something was wrong because it was taking so long... but we just needed to be patient!

As everyone says, its only matter of time!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

jeb9860 said:


> Visa is approved - Brisbane here we come.......


Congratulations!!

Still waiting....


----------



## Sydney457 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm currently on 457 in Sydney. I have lodged 457 subclass VISA for my daughter (adding dependent on my existing 457) on 14 Sept. 2011 but have not heard anything after that. Has anyone applied on the same timelines and still waiting ? My agent said to me that Baby visa applications cannot be lodged electronically. Thus, a TRN is not available. Is it true ????? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## samsal46 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I m in dubai now. Applied for 457 visa for PHO post in hervey bay Queensland. 
Im waiting for case officers mail now. 
My timeline is 
27/9/2011 nomination filed by employer.
6/10/2011 health insurance cover letter received
7/10/2011 e457 application lodged and paid.
13/10/2011 health requirements completed


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samsal46 said:


> Hi all,
> I m in dubai now. Applied for 457 visa for PHO post in hervey bay Queensland.
> Im waiting for case officers mail now.
> My timeline is
> ...


Good luck, I actually just moved to Perth last week from Dubai. It took just over 3 weeks for my visa to be approved and about 5 minutes to have the visa evidenced in my passport at the Australian Consulate.

You might get lucky and the case officer will approve the nomination and your visa on the same day.


----------



## samsal46 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! Congrats, and thanks for the info. You applied as a doctor? If so do we have to upload police clearance along with our documents? They didn't mention it while I was applying. All I uploaded was my degree, passport, internship, cv, marriage certificate, birth certificate of my son and referral letters. What about form 1221?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samsal46 said:


> Wow! Congrats, and thanks for the info. You applied as a doctor? If so do we have to upload police clearance along with our documents? They didn't mention it while I was applying. All I uploaded was my degree, passport, internship, cv, marriage certificate, birth certificate of my son and referral letters. What about form 1221?


No, I'm a quantity surveyor.

I only needed a chest x-ray - no police clearance required.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Still waiting..... 4 weeks gone...


----------



## turbonium (Aug 10, 2011)

I had an unusually quick turnaround....

My application was submitted on October 14th, approved on the 22nd for a 457 (granted 4 years).

Can't wait to venture down unda!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wannabeoz said:


> Still waiting..... 4 weeks gone...


Unfortunately, the timeline for visa approvals is not cast in stone. Some visas are issued in as little as a few days whilst others take weeks. Some visa processing centres are also a lot more busy than others, increasing the time that you have to wait.

Is your nomination approved? Your visa can only be approved after the nomination, though they sometimes approve the two at the same time.

Send a polite email to DIAC to enquire and/or ask your employer to chase up the nomination on their side if this has not been approved as yet.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately, the timeline for visa approvals is not cast in stone. Some visas are issued in as little as a few days whilst others take weeks. Some visa processing centres are also a lot more busy than others, increasing the time that you have to wait.
> 
> Is your nomination approved? Your visa can only be approved after the nomination, though they sometimes approve the two at the same time.
> 
> Send a polite email to DIAC to enquire and/or ask your employer to chase up the nomination on their side if this has not been approved as yet.


 Hi Maz25, 

Thanks for the reply. The nomination, sponsorship and my application were lodged altogether by the agent, so i'm still waiting for the nomination to be approved first. I emailed the agent yesterday and so far they've not heard anything. 
Mine is going through Melbourne office, not sure if that makes a difference or not. 

I guess if nothing's happened by the end of next week then we may start to chase things up. I might send a mail to my employer this weekend though. I know he's desperate for me to start asap.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wannabeoz said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The nomination, sponsorship and my application were lodged altogether by the agent, so i'm still waiting for the nomination to be approved first. I emailed the agent yesterday and so far they've not heard anything.
> Mine is going through Melbourne office, not sure if that makes a difference or not.
> ...


Unfortunately, it does take a while for an employer to be approved as a business sponsor, so if they have a pending sponsorship application, then you may have to wait a little while longer. Once the sponsorship is approved, then DIAC will process the nomination, followed by your 457 visa.

It's definitely a good idea to follow up with your employer and the agent. The agent should be able to give you an idea of how long the whole process will take having dealt with so many applications beforehand. 
The agent I used did state that Sydney and Melbourne have the fastest processing centres, so hopefully it won't be much longer before you have your visa in hand and can start your new life down under.

It'll be so worth it when you finally get here. I've been here only one week and I'm loving everything about Australia. It is an expensive place but there are so many positives that you quickly overlook the high cost of living (since we earn in dollars and spend in dollars, it's not that bad actually).

Good luck with your visa and hopefully you'll have some good news very soon.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all, still waiting.... no news yet lol


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hey all, well I am also still waiting to get to Qld !
My application has been in 6 weeks now 
me and my 2 kiddies just want to be with dad now. 
my hubby has been in Townsville since June so its been
quite a long time to be apart from me and the kids.
fingers crossed it will be approved shortly and we can all be together soon!!!
(sick of waiting now ) have had a rough few weeks , house all packed up too 
so its just a waiting game now


----------



## samsal46 (Oct 18, 2011)

Me too. It's been 3 weeks. But the status of application says further processing started on 21


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks be to God i got my nomination 7 hours ago!!!
will apply for e457 next week..
let the action begin!!!


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> thanks be to God i got my nomination 7 hours ago!!!
> will apply for e457 next week..
> let the action begin!!!


Congratulations!! Hope it all goes through quickly for you!
Which office was it lodged in, and what was your timeline on the nomination?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Congratulations!! Hope it all goes through quickly for you!
> Which office was it lodged in, and what was your timeline on the nomination?


thank you, it was in perth..
the TRN was issued to us according to our projected start date of work, my start date is on Feb 2012 so the employer just released my nomination yesterday, but it's been up and out since august.
i got interviewed last april and got the job offer last may so it's really a delay if you think of the normal timeline..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lazybones1978 said:


> thank you, it was in perth..
> the TRN was issued to us according to our projected start date of work, my start date is on Feb 2012 so the employer just released my nomination yesterday, but it's been up and out since august.
> i got interviewed last april and got the job offer last may so it's really a delay if you think of the normal timeline..


Blimey, that's a super long wait to start work but on the plus side, it gives you loads of time to plan your move, apply for visas, etc.

From the receipt of my job offer to actually starting work was less than 2 months. Looking back, I've got no idea how I even managed to organise everything and get on a plane in that timeframe.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I am in the same situation. I applied for my wife and my daughter on paper-based application because I can not apply electronically. I've got a receipt from Australia Post saying that my application pack was received by a DIAC office in Melbourne CBD on 18 Oct. But I also haven't heard anything from them since. I checked my credit account to see that my credit card has not been charged for the visa fee either. I think I will call DIAC and ask about it next week. It would be really helpful to hear from anybody who has gone through the same process. Many thanks.




Sydney457 said:


> I'm currently on 457 in Sydney. I have lodged 457 subclass VISA for my daughter (adding dependent on my existing 457) on 14 Sept. 2011 but have not heard anything after that. Has anyone applied on the same timelines and still waiting ? My agent said to me that Baby visa applications cannot be lodged electronically. Thus, a TRN is not available. Is it true ????? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Blimey, that's a super long wait to start work but on the plus side, it gives you loads of time to plan your move, apply for visas, etc.
> 
> From the receipt of my job offer to actually starting work was less than 2 months. Looking back, I've got no idea how I even managed to organise everything and get on a plane in that timeframe.


you're dead right, that's a long long wait and the pain of it was to answer people around you about your flight down under..
to be honest i'm not really rushing about Australia, its just my registration with AHPRA is going to end by March 1st so i have to move a bit quicker..
i just applied for a health insurance yesterday and the moment i get my certificate from them i'll apply for the e457..
anxious excited no more..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lazybones1978 said:


> you're dead right, that's a long long wait and the pain of it was to answer people around you about your flight down under..
> to be honest i'm not really rushing about Australia, its just my registration with AHPRA is going to end by March 1st so i have to move a bit quicker..
> i just applied for a health insurance yesterday and the moment i get my certificate from them i'll apply for the e457..
> anxious excited no more..


Ha ha, I remember fully when people were questioning me about my flight details and I was still waiting for the visa. It drove me insane and did not help with all the stress of waiting for the visa.


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi
replying after a long time.
my family visa also granted.herez the timeline

12/10 application submitted
18/10 applicants approved


----------



## samsal46 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi my case officer contacted me today, 21 days after application. He is asking for proof of registration in the Medical Board of Australia. Now the board has not replied since the same time. Waiting for the registration document! I've contacted my HR regarding this and she says she has not heard from the board either! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Got an email this morning from my agent, and the employer sponsorship and nomination have been approved! Yay!! Just my bit to go......aaaaaaaagggggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Got an email this morning from my agent, and the employer sponsorship and nomination have been approved! Yay!! Just my bit to go......aaaaaaaagggggghhhhh!!!!


congratulations!!! let the action begin!!
i just received my health insurance certificate and now starting with my e457..
this is so much fun,and another waiting game!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Im new here
here's our timeline

25/05/2011 - Sponsorship application received
17/08/2011 - Sponsorship approved

08/09/2011 - Nomination application received
07/10/2011 - Nomination approved

17/10/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
17/10/2011 Chest Xray required 
27/10/2011 Further medical results received 
27/10/2011 Health requirements finalised 
28/10/2011 Further information required 
03/11/2011 Information received 
03/11/2011 Application being processed further

It's been a long wait, hopefully we'll have the result in few days time..


----------



## samsal46 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, are there any IMG docs in this forum? How long will it take to get a temporary medical registration after submitting the supervised practise plan document to Queensland health registrar training office?


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Here we go with the waiting again....!! My agent thought my part of the visa would possibly be approved in 24 hrs or so.....4 days later.....lol


----------



## Hayley Moylon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, my husband has been offered a job in Kalgoorlie, his company were submitting the nomination for us on Friday. We are all going; him, me and our 3 children (2 teens and a 2 year old). Can anyone advise how long this could take? We have always lived in the UK. At what point do we need to think about health insurance etc? He only gets two weeks accommodation off his company and then needs to find somewhere so if we have an idea on timescales it might make it a bit easier.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hayley Moylon said:


> Hi, my husband has been offered a job in Kalgoorlie, his company were submitting the nomination for us on Friday. We are all going; him, me and our 3 children (2 teens and a 2 year old). Can anyone advise how long this could take? We have always lived in the UK. At what point do we need to think about health insurance etc? He only gets two weeks accommodation off his company and then needs to find somewhere so if we have an idea on timescales it might make it a bit easier.


Generally 457 takes 3 to 4 weeks time minimum. On 457 visa he will get tax free living away from home allowance (monthly house accomodation) and the company also should provide medical insurance ideally. 

Congrats on d job offer and Good Luck with your move to the OZ land.

Cheers...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> Generally 457 takes 3 to 4 weeks time minimum. On 457 visa he will get tax free living away from home allowance (monthly house accomodation) and the company also should provide medical insurance ideally.
> 
> Congrats on d job offer and Good Luck with your move to the OZ land.
> 
> Cheers...


Congratulations on the job offer. 

Just to add to Maddy's post, it is advisable to lodge your 457 visa application at the same time as the nomination, as this shortens the waiting time. Oftentimes, if you have submitted all the required documentation, the nomination and 457 visa applications are approved within hours of each other.

Also, note that you will lose your entitlement to LAFHA as soon as you lodge a PR visa application.

I can't comment on the rental situation in Kalgoorlie but I am based in Perth CBD and it took me a week to find an apartment. I was provided 4 weeks accommodation on arrival but my employer did offer to extend this if I had not found anything suitable (pity they told me after I had found an apartment!)


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations on the job offer.
> 
> Just to add to Maddy's post, it is advisable to lodge your 457 visa application at the same time as the nomination, as this shortens the waiting time. Oftentimes, if you have submitted all the required documentation, the nomination and 457 visa applications are approved within hours of each other.
> 
> ...


My visa nomination and 457 visa were lodged at the same time. The first 2 parts have been approved, but am still waiting 6 days later for the 457 part to be approved. Hope it's soon


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wannabeoz said:


> My visa nomination and 457 visa were lodged at the same time. The first 2 parts have been approved, but am still waiting 6 days later for the 457 part to be approved. Hope it's soon


It took about 3.5 weeks for both my nomination and 457 visa to be approved (both approved on the same day). Looking back, it didn't take that long but the waiting was agonising. 

I'm sure your visa will come through very soon and you can start your new life down under.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure you're right Maz25. It would be so much easier if there were dates it is to be approved on. I'm hoping that the DIAC aims of 10 days for the visa part holds true... I pretty sure all the info is in as we went through an agent that has done this many times before, so...hope it's this week


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

logged file on 9 june still waiting for result. case officer dunno where the **** i been through . every thing is genuine. last month hardly i quit smoking but again ****in start. seriously guys don't expect you will get visa in 2 months or 3.its depends on your case officer or your agent. if your agent have contact in DIAC may be you will get easily but look at me ****in still waiting 5 months . went to doctor last week and doc said i got depression coze of that .i am just 23 yrs old .WTF


----------



## kmohammed01 (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you waiting for the entire thing? I mean sponsirship, nomination, and visa. Have the sponsirship and nomination been approved? If approved, then definitely visa will be next. Which office are you going through?


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

kmohammed01 said:


> Are you waiting for the entire thing? I mean sponsirship, nomination, and visa. Have the sponsirship and nomination been approved? If approved, then definitely visa will be next. Which office are you going through?


naa my nomination got refused coze o forgot to sign my job offer letter so again i logged my nomination application i just got mail from my case office she said i was on holiday ...wtf my life is like hell and they guys not taking seriously.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Still no news yet.....


----------



## camd (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello, been following this timeline for about a month...

Here's my timeline so far

June, joboffer, place of work. Brisbane, currently living in Denmark, two kids.

Sponsorship: My OH's company was already approved, has done it 3 times before.
Nomination lodged 22/09/2011
Nomination approved 26/10/2011 (FINALLY!!! were told by the company to wait 24 hours
Visaapplication lidged 26/10/2011 - no agent involved, did it ourselves

Waiting....and waiting, and some more waiting

By the way, does anyone know, whether there is some sort of priority processing regarding visa 457? Like if you are in asco gruop 1-3 or likewise?

Cheers


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

camd said:


> Hello, been following this timeline for about a month...
> 
> Here's my timeline so far
> 
> ...


Hi Camd
I've been wondering that as well. My nomination was approved on the 31/10 and i'm also still waiting for my visa approval after being told by my agent most go through at the same time or within 24hrs of the nomination!.....still waiting!
Where was yours lodged? Mine was Melbourne.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Hi Camd
> I've been wondering that as well. My nomination was approved on the 31/10 and i'm also still waiting for my visa approval after being told by my agent most go through at the same time or within 24hrs of the nomination!.....still waiting!
> Where was yours lodged? Mine was Melbourne.


Oops, sorry, just saw it was Brisbane!!
Good luck with yours!


----------



## camd (Nov 9, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Oops, sorry, just saw it was Brisbane!!
> Good luck with yours!


no worries - hate this waiting game.....Will post any news, if they ever come!

I don't know whether any of the offices of excellence are faster or quicker than the other? Does anyone know? but I had never anticipated 5 weeks of nomination waiting periode, more like 5 or more waiting weeks for the visa itself...Especilly not for a big Company like OH's used to doing it, and already having their sponsorship..

But learned my lesson, there are no rules in this game


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

camd said:


> Hello, been following this timeline for about a month...
> 
> Here's my timeline so far
> 
> ...


I very much doubt that there is any priority processing in place. After the floods in Brisbane, immigration was fast tracking the processing of applications relating to the flood recovery efforts but beyond that, it's a case of 'first come first serve.'

I do believe that if you use an agent, they can certify your application as being 'decision ready', which would mean that you get a CO a little bit faster, but no priority processing similar to that in place for GSM visas.

I would certainly advise that you attach all the required documents to your application so that once CO picks up your file, they can make a decision right there and then.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine was through an agent and is decision ready...the nomination and sponsorship went through with no documents needed to be added. My visa was also put in at the same time (22/9) in the hope it would speed things up....but hasn't so far! 
Everything seems to be going soooo slowly, and the employer needs me asap, he's really snowed under..


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Just read my status (for the umpteenth time at 4am!!), and my status now says...'being processed further'
.....here's hoping.......


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Just checked again and it's been APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!
Melbourne, here i comeeeeeeeeeee hahaha!!!


----------



## camd (Nov 9, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Just checked again and it's been APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!
> Melbourne, here i comeeeeeeeeeee hahaha!!!


Awesome mate!!!!! Congratulations.....Everytime someone gets their visa, the rest of us find it easier to hang in there....Enjoy Melbourne, it's a fantastic city!


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Camd Hopefully yours will follow soon. Jeez, that's got to be the longest wait ever, bordering on cruelty!!!
Best of luck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wannabeoz said:


> Just checked again and it's been APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!
> Melbourne, here i comeeeeeeeeeee hahaha!!!


Congratulations and best of luck in your new life down under.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Maz, i can't wait!!


----------



## devimeande (Nov 13, 2011)

wannabeoz said:


> Mine was through an agent and is decision ready...the nomination and sponsorship went through with no documents needed to be added. My visa was also put in at the same time (22/9) in the hope it would speed things up....but hasn't so far!
> Everything seems to be going soooo slowly, and the employer needs me asap, he's really snowed under..


I am new here in the forum. What visa you applied for n you took company sponsored visa? Do you Need to do Ielts n any other assessment


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*research, research, research*



devimeande said:


> I am new here in the forum. What visa you applied for n you took company sponsored visa? Do you Need to do Ielts n any other assessment


Welcome !

But...

:focus:

suggest you head to the "introduction" thread first then do a bit of research.
The thread here is for 457 visa timelines...

There is a HUGE wealth of information here and a tremendous set of moderators.

Spend some time reading through some of the messages 

:ranger:


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
View your receipt details 


11/11/2011 Applicant Approved Message
Applicant approved


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dragos21 said:


> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
> 30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced
> 30/06/2011 Application fee received
> View your receipt details
> ...


Congratulations. How come your visa took so long?


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

it depends where r u from....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dragos21 said:


> it depends where r u from....


I'm from a high risk country and mine took just over 3 weeks. 

5 months is a ridiculously long time for visa grant of a temporary visa...it's even more than DIAC's pessimistic timeline. Average (regardless of country of origin) is approx 3 - 6 weeks (the extreme of this being applicable to those who were requested to provide additional documentation).

I guess the important think is that you've got the visa now


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I'm from a high risk country and mine took just over 3 weeks.
> 
> 5 months is a ridiculously long time for visa grant of a temporary visa...it's even more than DIAC's pessimistic timeline. Average (regardless of country of origin) is approx 3 - 6 weeks (the extreme of this being applicable to those who were requested to provide additional documentation).
> 
> I guess the important think is that you've got the visa now


true...however when i called immigration office to ask about my application they said there is no time limit and they can take as long as they want while i am on bridging visa. More than that i have been asked 3 times to provide further info, thing that might explain the long processing time....plus i had my wife dependant on my application.

In the end ... as you said, the most important thing is I "VE GOT IT ...not the 4 and a half months wait.(actually i've got 4 months extra to stay in the country  )

I wanted to share my timeline for everyone to be aware that even if the application takes longer for some reasons, it will be approved in the end.

Good luck to all of you who are waiting for approval , and thanks to everyone for the support and suggestions during my long waiting .


----------



## camd (Nov 9, 2011)

Dragos; great point for all of us, that even with obstacles and a loooong wait, we will get it

Something happened on my timeline yesterday:

26-10-2011: Visa application received and fee paid
14-11-2011: Application being processed further

I hope my family is one of those fortunate ones, who gets their visa in 3-4 weeks - time will show.


----------



## Jeremy boyce (Nov 15, 2011)

*jeremy boyce*

hi.
It should only take a maximum of three months. Something is seriously wrong.
The process is that the company applys to become a sponsor, then apply to Gov't to nominate you for a specific position. Once this is done then you would have applied for the visa. If you are a tradesman you would also have had to have your skills assessed prior to applying for the visa. Jeremy Boyce







whalleyma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you're all having plenty of luck with getting your visa's and was wondering if anyone could help me find out how long 457's are taking at the moment?
> 
> ...


----------



## dragos21 (Jul 16, 2011)

camd said:


> Dragos; great point for all of us, that even with obstacles and a loooong wait, we will get it
> 
> Something happened on my timeline yesterday:
> 
> ...



Good luck ! I hope very soon , you and your family will be as happy as we are now !


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

*Approved !*

Hello All,
Website was just updated and we are all set !

So here is our timeline.
Nomination Submitted *11OCT11*
Nomination Approved *22OCT11*
(Employer wouldn't let us submit our appliaction until nomination was approved)

Application Submitted *22OCT11*
Request for Medicals for Spouse (Nurse) *24OCT11*
Spouse Medicals Completed *31OCT11*
Spouse Medicals Received *03NOV11*
Medicals Finalised *09NOV11*

*Application Approved 16NOV11* :clap2:

We had no agent just fantastic communication with IMMI Case Officer.

*And of course fantastic advice and words of wisdom from many on this site !!*
:ranger:

I am headed to Melbourne on 02DEC11 to open up the bank accounts,
arrange for temporary living and prepare beds for my wife and kiddos.

lane:

They arrive on 18DEC11 and we all start a new chapter in our lives

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


VERY hard to believe...

THANKS !!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

lodged my e457 thursday last week, application fee received the same time..
last friday i got an email from melbourne immigration acknowledging my application and stating that i haven't been allocated a case officer yet..

how long does it take to be allocated with a case officer? i was also told that melbourne is experiencing huge block of application so it's a matter of first come first served thing i suppose..

anyway congratulations to those who have been granted their visas!!! best of luck on your life down under..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> ... i was also told that melbourne is experiencing huge block of application so it's a matter of first come first served thing i suppose..:


we went through Sydney - employers choice.

we were assigned a CO within a week.

I know he was swamped, but I also know he kept pushing us through the system.

I just can't say enough good stuff about the system - for us anyhow.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

bilkar said:


> we went through Sydney - employers choice.
> 
> we were assigned a CO within a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

bilkar said:


> Hello All,
> Website was just updated and we are all set !
> 
> So here is our timeline.
> ...


Congrats!
Ours was lodged Oct17, and it's exactly a month now, but still no approval.
Do you make follow ups with your CO? I'm wondring if I can do that, but she might get
irritated..


----------



## Jeremy boyce (Nov 15, 2011)

*jeremy boyce*

as much as a month !



lazybones1978 said:


> lodged my e457 thursday last week, application fee received the same time..
> last friday i got an email from melbourne immigration acknowledging my application and stating that i haven't been allocated a case officer yet..
> 
> how long does it take to be allocated with a case officer? i was also told that melbourne is experiencing huge block of application so it's a matter of first come first served thing i suppose..
> ...


----------



## MPR (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,

My incredible 457 time line reads as follows:

Application lodged 4 November 2011
eHealth x-rays submitted and processed 7 November 2011
Nomination and Visa granted 14 November 2011

I worked through an agency who obviously know what they where doing! 

10 days from lodge to grant and I am not from a "low risk" country


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

*457 visa granted *

Well we are on our way at last !!!!!
our Visa was granted last night ! so Im leaving Irelannd with the 2 kids
on dec 1st !!!
exciting times ahead !!


----------



## Bamwich (May 23, 2011)

457 application submitted yesterday. Will update. Might have to do a medical exam.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

i have done my medicals last july and it was submitted in Perth by the panel doctor..
my 457 application is in melbourne..
would that be a conflict? or is it already a conflict?


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> i have done my medicals last july and it was submitted in Perth by the panel doctor..
> my 457 application is in melbourne..
> would that be a conflict? or is it already a conflict?


Kabayan, wait mo na lang advise ng CO,
if they require you, just go for another medical test na lang thru E-health
usually xray lang naman for 457 for adult and max of 4 working days processing


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> Kabayan, wait mo na lang advise ng CO,
> if they require you, just go for another medical test na lang thru E-health
> usually xray lang naman for 457 for adult and max of 4 working days processing


actually hinahanap ng case officer yung medical ko, eh last july tapos na yun and it's 330 euros yun, masakit sa bulsa
as far as i know 12 months ang validity ng medical so i won't bother my arse for a new one, kukulitin ko na lang ang Mater Hospital..

what about you where in OZ are you heading to?


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> actually hinahanap ng case officer yung medical ko, eh last july tapos na yun and it's 330 euros yun, masakit sa bulsa
> as far as i know 12 months ang validity ng medical so i won't bother my arse for a new one, kukulitin ko na lang ang Mater Hospital..
> 
> what about you where in OZ are you heading to?


medyo mabigat nga sa bulsa, here we only paid P1500 for Xray and P2650 for medicals per head.
but if it's a hard copy sent thru courrier such as Xray film, then the clinic probably dont have any copy anymore.
and you should contact the DIAC office where they sent your file.

we're heading to Queanbeyan NSW. bout you?
do you know what's the usual timelines for filipinos applying for 457?
our application is already a month now and its really a pain waiting for the result..


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> medyo mabigat nga sa bulsa, here we only paid P1500 for Xray and P2650 for medicals per head.
> but if it's a hard copy sent thru courrier such as Xray film, then the clinic probably dont have any copy anymore.
> and you should contact the DIAC office where they sent your file.
> 
> ...


i'm heading to Perth, i'm just pissed with so many twist and turn - first, my recruitment agency closed down - O'Grady Peyton, then i renewed my passport 'coz i need a 2 year stamp for my working visa extension, and now this health requirements..
as far as i know ang high risk country ay 2-3 months, my application is electronic/online so after a week, i got contacted regarding further requirements needed to get on with the processing..don't worry Australia is not going anywhere - your chance will come through!!naks!!!


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> i'm heading to Perth, kakainis nga ang daming twist and turns 'tong application na to, una nagsara ang agency ko - O'Grady Peyton, then nagrenew ako ng passport kasi kailangan ko ng 2 years stamp para sa extension ng working visa and eto ang medical..
> as far as i know ang high risk country ay 2-3 months, electronic ang application ko so after a week, may case officer na ako, don't worry dadating din yan.. Australia is not going anywhere without you..naks!!!
> 1 month pa lang pala, etong sa akin April pa ako na-interview..almost a year for a 457..sick!!!


mukhang rocky road nga yung dinaanan ng application mo..
actually yung amen is starting May pa from sponsorship application..
electronic din yung visa application namen and same day may CO agad and hiningi mga reqts, but after nafinalized lahat ng requirements last Nov 3, wala ng changes..
nakakafrustrate lang kasi yung mga nababasa kong timelines dito na around 2~3 weeks lang..anyways sabi nga ng iba its just a matter of time lang..dagdagan na lang prayer..


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> mukhang rocky road nga yung dinaanan ng application mo..
> actually yung amen is starting May pa from sponsorship application..
> electronic din yung visa application namen and same day may CO agad and hiningi mga reqts, but after nafinalized lahat ng requirements last Nov 3, wala ng changes..
> nakakafrustrate lang kasi yung mga nababasa kong timelines dito na around 2~3 weeks lang..anyways sabi nga ng iba its just a matter of time lang..dagdagan na lang prayer..


if i am to look back 5 months, i would trade everything i have to go "there"..
and now that it's immigration stage, i'm not so sure whether this is what i wanted but as always i still want to go but not as excited as i used to be..
don't compare your timeline with others - some papers run like race horses, others are like kuya cezar's way of talking.. (who is kuya cezar?LOL)
let's put it this way: you were waiting this long so that when your travel time comes you'll be more than 100% ready!!!!:clap2:


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

i would like to ask about this, from the email i got:
VISA EVIDENCING FOR VISA HOLDERS OUTSIDE OF AUSTRALIA
Not all visas for travel to Australia require a label to be placed in your passport as evidence that a visa has been granted.
Certain Subclass 457 visa holders may travel label-free to Australia if they hold a passport from an eligible country.
(They gave me a link of eligible country but could not get access into it)
could anybody tell me if my country is eligible or NOT (Philippines)

Thanking you all!!!


----------



## andreauk2009 (Nov 21, 2011)

Can you please clarify this aspect for the migration process?

Regardless the fact you are sponsored or not, I assume from what I read that medical documentation need to be sent in any case.

Are these supposed to be sent in original? What sort of document are their looking for? 

Is a migration agent someone officially assigned to the case, or is a private consultant that you can hire to facilitate success of the visa request?

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

andreauk2009 said:


> Can you please clarify this aspect for the migration process?
> 
> Regardless the fact you are sponsored or not, I assume from what I read that medical documentation need to be sent in any case.
> 
> ...


are you referring to me?
i was sponsored by an employer and it depends on your trade whether a medical exam would be required..
i'm a health worker so i had to undergo bloods and chest Xray..
medicals should come straight from the panel doctor conducting the examination and for the last one depending on the circumstances, a migration agent may be sought by you or the employer to assist with the documents but on my case i was the one who applied for the visa..


----------



## andreauk2009 (Nov 21, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> are you referring to me?
> i was sponsored by an employer and it depends on your trade whether a medical exam would be required..
> i'm a health worker so i had to undergo bloods and chest Xray..
> medicals should come straight from the panel doctor conducting the examination and for the last one depending on the circumstances, a migration agent may be sought by you or the employer to assist with the documents but on my case i was the one who applied for the visa..



So it could be event the case no medical examination are required. I'm just asking to make myself ready to the expat.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> i would like to ask about this, from the email i got:
> VISA EVIDENCING FOR VISA HOLDERS OUTSIDE OF AUSTRALIA
> Not all visas for travel to Australia require a label to be placed in your passport as evidence that a visa has been granted.
> Certain Subclass 457 visa holders may travel label-free to Australia if they hold a passport from an eligible country.
> ...


thanking you all again!!!!!


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> i would like to ask about this, from the email i got:
> VISA EVIDENCING FOR VISA HOLDERS OUTSIDE OF AUSTRALIA
> Not all visas for travel to Australia require a label to be placed in your passport as evidence that a visa has been granted.
> Certain Subclass 457 visa holders may travel label-free to Australia if they hold a passport from an eligible country.
> ...


I believe Philippines is not eligible..though I read from other forums
that some Filipinos in 457 visa can go through even without visa label/stamp and they just show their Visa grant mail..
But usually if your coming from Philippines, we had to, because of very strict immigration officer here..


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok cheers!! i got confused with a few lines from that email.. i was talking to my friend who used to work here in ireland and now she's in perth and she could not remember.. i'll just ring the embassy here and see what it leaves me..


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

finally we got the approval! 
thanks god and thanks to this forum.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> finally we got the approval!
> thanks god and thanks to this forum.


Congrats. Good Luck with your move to OZ.

All the very best, Cheers!!!!


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats. Good Luck with your move to OZ.
> 
> All the very best, Cheers!!!!


Thanks..

by the way, what's the usual timeline before we receive the Visa grant mail
from approval in online status?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> Thanks..
> 
> by the way, what's the usual timeline before we receive the Visa grant mail
> from approval in online status?


i got the visa grant the same day i got approved but maybe with the 11 hour time difference with melbourne it made a difference.. CONGRATS!! so happy for you!!


----------



## camd (Nov 9, 2011)

*Got it!!*

Wolfeyez; congratz....

I am happy to say, that we also got our approval today, I couldn't believe it

Timeline:

22-10-2011: COMPANY nomination
26-10-2011: Company nomination approved
26-10-2011: Visa application and fee recieved; processing commenced
14-11-2011: Via processing further
24-11-2011: APPLICANT APPROVED!!!!!

We are going to Brisbane, and were not asked for any further info. Didn't have to do medicals, I do not know about policechecks, as we sent one along just in case.

By the way, am I the only one, who feels not only happy, but also a bit sad (realising the goodbye to parents, siblings etc.?) OFF COURSE I AM THRILLED, but als also slightly anxious, as to how reality will actually hit us once there....

Anyway, we are not going befor start of Februarylane:

Thank you God and thank you everyone here, and, byebye Denmark


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

camd said:


> Wolfeyez; congratz....
> 
> I am happy to say, that we also got our approval today, I couldn't believe it
> 
> ...


congratulations!! we all are definitely flying!! australia here we come!!


----------



## jaydee7475 (Nov 25, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> finally we got the approval!
> thanks god and thanks to this forum.


congrats!!! I have read that your application was lodged last Oct. 17 and yesterday you got the approval. I just want to know if your application was handed over to Australian Embassy Manila for checking of marital status and job references? 

My husband's 457 application was lodged last Nov. 4 and our medical results were finalized last Nov. 15. Then his employer informed him that his application was sent to the local embassy. He was advised by his employer to apply for a temporary entry visa for him to attend a training programme. But there is no temporary entry only a 456 visa business short stay.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

rang Australian Embassy in London regarding visa label on passport, according to them there's no need for visa labelling since my visa is electronically attached to my passport..
whoa what a relief..
spoke to my director of nursing about resignation..sad
but if i think of the opportunities and life that awaits then that's an absolute


----------



## wolfeyez (Jul 27, 2011)

jaydee7475 said:


> congrats!!! I have read that your application was lodged last Oct. 17 and yesterday you got the approval. I just want to know if your application was handed over to Australian Embassy Manila for checking of marital status and job references?
> 
> 
> My husband's 457 application was lodged last Nov. 4 and our medical results were finalized last Nov. 15. Then his employer informed him that his application was sent to the local embassy. He was advised by his employer to apply for a temporary entry visa for him to attend a training programme. But there is no temporary entry only a 456 visa business short stay.


Thanks, Sorry but that I don't know, usually the CO doesn't tell us what's happening specifically with our application. she always tells us that it was given careful scrutiny and have patience. If you have already completed medicals and no more information required, I'm sure you will also have yours in few days time..cheers

About 456, i dont know how long it will take, so better check na lang din, if it will take around 2 to 3 weeks, its better just to wait for 457. HTH


----------



## jaydee7475 (Nov 25, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> Thanks, Sorry but that I don't know, usually the CO doesn't tell us what's happening specifically with our application. she always tells us that it was given careful scrutiny and have patience. If you have already completed medicals and no more information required, I'm sure you will also have yours in few days time..cheers
> 
> About 456, i dont know how long it will take, so better check na lang din, if it will take around 2 to 3 weeks, its better just to wait for 457. HTH


Thanks for your reply. Our 457 visas were granted this afternoon. But the hard part is, we lodged our 456 visa this same day. We are still waiting for my husband's employer to advice us whether to pull-out our 456 application or not because my husband has to attend a training programme on the first week of december.


----------



## Keithandscott (Oct 23, 2011)

Our visa has been approved today!!! Thrilled! And I think it was very fast. Lodged thru an agent on Monday, approved Friday of the same week. Sydney here we come! Good luck all... X


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Keithandscott said:


> Our visa has been approved today!!! Thrilled! And I think it was very fast. Lodged thru an agent on Monday, approved Friday of the same week. Sydney here we come! Good luck all... X


Congratulations, that is indeed very quick indeed.


----------



## trazoo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

Here is my status ...still waiting ...

Timeline:

Application lodged at Sydney ..... 
27-10-2011: e457 Visa application and fee recieved; processing commenced
01-11-2011: Heal requirement complete;Medical Report Received
04-11-2011: application being process further

Since then im waiting , as per my migration agent from Ernest & Youngest said first stage employer nomination already approved and DIAC has time line of 4-6 week to process your application..its more than 4 weeks now so waiting ....

I have read this thread and im glad to see that all got approve in the end .....so its bit late but not bad in the end ....
I hope it will done soon for me aswell..

Thanks ..
God Bless every one ....


----------



## jaydee7475 (Nov 25, 2011)

wolfeyez said:


> Thanks, Sorry but that I don't know, usually the CO doesn't tell us what's happening specifically with our application. she always tells us that it was given careful scrutiny and have patience. If you have already completed medicals and no more information required, I'm sure you will also have yours in few days time..cheers
> 
> About 456, i dont know how long it will take, so better check na lang din, if it will take around 2 to 3 weeks, its better just to wait for 457. HTH


Hi there. We have withdrawn our 456 application, now we are heading to POEA to inquire as to what documents are needed for us to attend a Pre - departure orientation seminar.


----------



## joekanga (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys 
can anyone tell me the cost for an e457 visa and who should apply for the visa the sponsor or the employee. I'm in Dubai at the moment and in the process of applying for my e457 visa. 
Cheers 
Joe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

joekanga said:


> Hi guys
> can anyone tell me the cost for an e457 visa and who should apply for the visa the sponsor or the employee. I'm in Dubai at the moment and in the process of applying for my e457 visa.
> Cheers
> Joe
> ...


You have to apply for your 457 visa. The employer is only responsible for applying for the nomination only.

Your employer may however employ an agent to act on your behalf and additionally cover the cost of your 457 visa if they so choose.


----------



## Bamwich (May 23, 2011)

Bamwich said:


> 457 application submitted yesterday. Will update. Might have to do a medical exam.


457 Visa approved today. 13 days total.


----------



## dswan (Nov 14, 2011)

My first ever post onto the forums....457 approved...!!

23/10/2011 - Application received - processing commenced 
23/10/2011 - Application fee received
26/10/2011 - Further information required
31/10/2011 - Medical test performed
04/11/2011 - Medical test received
07/11/2011 - Medical tests referred
08/11/2011 - Health Insurance certificate submitted
09/11/2011 - Health requirements finalized
12/11/2011 - Applicant Approved...!!! 

The wait game is really terrific as each day passes by..!! Patience... patience and only patience... 

Wishing good luck to others... Oz dreams here we come....!!


----------



## trazoo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Got it today!!!!*

Hi,

My application was approved today..
Thanks to my CO and every one who prayed for me...
OZ here i come!!!

Cheers!!!!lane:


trazoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my status ...still waiting ...
> 
> ...


----------



## ctowna (Jun 2, 2011)

trazoo said:


> ....as per my migration agent from Ernest & Youngest said first stage employer nomination already approved and DIAC has time line of 4-6 week to process your application..its more than 4 weeks now so waiting ....


Are you working for E&Y? Better check that spelling haha (Ernst & Young). 
Congrats on the approval!


----------



## ctowna (Jun 2, 2011)

joekanga said:


> Hi guys
> can anyone tell me the cost for an e457 visa and who should apply for the visa the sponsor or the employee. I'm in Dubai at the moment and in the process of applying for my e457 visa.
> Cheers
> Joe
> ...



The fee was $385AUD in July.


----------



## trazoo (Nov 25, 2011)

ctowna said:


> Are you working for E&Y? Better check that spelling haha (Ernst & Young).
> Congrats on the approval!


Nah!!!
it was spelling mistake.
I'm not working for E&Y though they were my migration agent.:juggle:


----------



## rchappx (Oct 8, 2011)

my 457 for my wife and i took a total of 17 days, i cannot believe it was that fast. now the time is coming for the flight. packing away. can't wait to get there.


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

hi, 
i am working as a customer service manager. i got my 457 visa last year in november 2011. just wondering when i can apply for permeant residence? Do i need to go through again from SOL list to apply for PR?


----------



## mafia (Jun 27, 2011)

hi, 
i am working as a customer service manager. i got my 457 visa last year in november 2011. just wondering when i can apply for permeant residence? Do i need to go through again from SOL list to apply for PR?


----------



## Doris Law (Sep 5, 2012)

*Need Information*



JennyHanson said:


> Hello
> 
> My new company sponsored me and my fiance was nominated to go onto the visa also. the company lodged the 457 application on 16th march and it was approved 27th april.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


Hi Jenny,I'm need more information regarding how u applied for your fiance to get the 457 visa.I'm in dire strait now,I'm engaged to be married soon to an english man working in adelaide under 457 visa.I need your advise to what are the steps I need to be taken before we can apply for my visa.Your help will be much appreciated,thank you


----------



## Superscally (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi guys, a quick question:
I'm going to be applying for a 457 visa soon and I see you have to declare any military training. I was in the university of bristol officer training core for 18m, which is bascially like a mickey mouse territorial army. the thing is, when our student flat got burgled, all my army kit got nicked. It cost more than i could afford to replace at the time and when i left, I ignored the letters asking for the kit to be returned. Now I may need to get a discharge letter and I'm unsure if I'll get grief/charged for not returning the kit. If I just said "no", when they ask about military training, would they check this (can they check this).
Thanks in advance for any help you can give!
Rick


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

*Visa 457 Approved!*

My timeline-

I was offered a position in Australia by my current employer. 

1. Job offered - Feb 23rd 2013 
2. Visa process started - March 28th 2013
3. Medical Exam (X-Ray) - test done on March 29th 2013
4. Medical docs (On X-Ray) uploaded April 4th 2013
5. Notification from Imm. Lawyer that employer nomination has been approved - April 5th 2013.
6. Personal visa application approved - April 6th 2013. 

I will be in Australia in my new job role by July 2013 lane:

Special thanks to everyone on this forum! This has been my one stop shop for all the inquiries.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats! Whereabouts are you going to be in Australia?


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

dreama said:


> Congrats! Whereabouts are you going to be in Australia?


Thank you! I'll be in Sydney


----------



## Ray1987 (May 2, 2013)

Hi, 
I am just wondering has anyone been in the same position as me. Here is my timeline for my 457 Visa so far. I am currently living and working in Brisbane for an engineering company.

1. 7/12/12- application received & bridging visa granted
2. 11/12/12- processed further
3. 01/03/13- more infortmation requested
4. 22/03/13- Informtation received
5. 03/05/13- Today I am still on a bridging visa waiting to hear about my 457.

My 6 months working in my job expired on 28/01/13 and my WHV expired on 11/02/13. DIAC extended my work limitation to 7/04/13. That date came and they have extended it to 7/06/13. They requested more informationabout my job role in March and my company sent them a position description along with a letter from the CEO. They also sent a chart showing my position in the company. 

My case manager has said it is taking so long because of the changes to the 457 visa's and beacuse I am a British or Irish citizen, DIAC are scrutinising my documents.

I am geting really frustrated now as I do not know from day to day what will happpen, I can't plan anything as I may receive a rejection and have to go home in 28 days. I have been on a bridging visa now for 5 months.

Has anyone had this problem recently with their 457 visa? Do you believe it is beacuse of the changes the goverment are making?


----------

